# [e20 PF] And with strange aeons...



## fireinthedust (Dec 15, 2010)

Between the days of the death of the god Aroden and the finding of the Star Stone, and the days of the founding of the kindgoms of air, stone, and darkness, the world of Golarion saw an age of heroes undreamed of by those coming before or since.  The shining kingdoms of Taldor with its great thinkers and freedoms; or devil-bound Cheliax with its slave armies; or winter-choked Irisen and the land of the Linnorm Kings, and their war between barbarian tribes and ice witches; or Varisia, wanderers and tribesmen dwelling atop the ruins of sleeping Thassilon; and greatest of them all, the city of Absalom, mausoleum to Aroden, home of the Star Stone, wherein Caiden and Iomedae were raised to the heavens as gods.

 Hither came the Broken Eagles, adventurers, plunderers, slayers, and heroes, possessed of great wrath and great mirth; who stormed across the world to trample its kings and dragons beneath their sandaled feet.  

This is their tale, a last chapter in the story of this age when a darkness would reach out to swallow all that was, and toss the ruins of man into the churning sea.  So it had been with all kingdoms, that would rise and peak, and decline unto corruption, until new life would strike it down and rise up in its stead.  So it was with kingdoms before humanity.  So should it not be when humanity's time is nigh?


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 15, 2010)

ooc:  just going to start this off running.  In short: the group is meeting to discuss whether Malacarus should be allowed to remain with them.  Obviously, the group will allow it.  However, I don't need everyone to *agree* with this.  Feel free to make up standard adventuring events, as if making up episodes of an epic TV series staring this group: schemes Malacarus tried (that you thwarted), etc.

Malacarus:  You really want/need their help.  You and I know why, so play this up!


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 15, 2010)

The Githyanki had attacked this world, and the only ones to rise to fight them and win were the Broken Eagles.  Their island home still floated above Golarion, long after the last dragon had been slain, and the last raiders had been thrown from the edge to fall to their deaths.  Now the spartan fortress was claimed by the Broken Eagles; those that called it their home, and those who merely kept contact with old friends or used it as a refuge or safe house.  Each had their own Magnificent Mansion here, yet the mundane fortress still had its battlements and the castle in its center.  

In the central tower the Broken Eagles had met, at a great table where the raiders' leaders had supped spoils of their conquests and planned their attacks.

Now the greatest warriors and mages of the world met, around this table, to decide the fate of one man chained to a chair at one end.  The cold iron chains had been left by the raiders, designed to help interrogate mages by stopping their ability to cast spells.

  Now they held Malacarus, arguably one of the world's mightiest Necromancers, most vile villains, a death-mage and a dark elf!

The other chairs, or at least standing above them, included the other Broken Eagles.  The argument?  that Malacarus, their ancient foe, had come begging for their sanctuary, their help!  Were they lies?  Or were these the pleas of one in need?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2010)

"What good is he alive?" Asks the human ranger, Hedron LongArrow.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 16, 2010)

"What good, indeed?" Gerhard is standing beside the table, too angry to sit. "This man, this fiend should not be allowed to breathe the air of our home, much less soil it with his presence! If you ask me, a quick death would be a kindness." He leans in close to Malacarus' face. "What is the purpose of you coming here?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 16, 2010)

Thadeius frowns at the drow, feeling the tuggings of old racial and personal enemities, but the elven mage has largely transcended such petty things his intellect making him more - in his opinion - than an elf.  And uncomfortably the same can likely be said of the drow, while he is obviously not an intellectual equal he is a close approximate.

_Why would he risk coming here?  Surely he could not hope to prevail against the Master of the Counterspell, with the full force of the Broken Eagle's elite behind him.  And assuredly Malacarus would be aware of that fact.  So either the drow had some genuine reason for coming crawling to his bitter foes, or he had some new gambit Thadeius had not anticipated, entirely possible, but by its very nebulous nature almost impossible to account for._

"Gentlemen, a Wizard is a terrible thing to waste.  We should at least here Malarchus out before we rush to judgment, and in any case I am sure he is all too aware of the fate that awaits him should he fail to satisfy us with his explanation."

[sblock=OOC]Readied action to counterspell should Malarchus begin to use any kind of spell effect.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 16, 2010)

Lune Xanfire, who has been quiet for sometime now, thinks to himself.

_There is only one thing bothering me.  Why would he come here?  He has escaped us how many times now.   We thwarted many of his plans. The question now becomes, what would drive him to out of hiding to us?

And Iomedae still will not answer my prayers for guidance... What is going on here?
_
Xanfire looks at the hilt in his hand, and tries to ignite its power.  However, nothing happens.  The Light of Iomedae stopped glowing after their last encounter with Malacarus.  Try as he might, the sword will not re-ignite its holy flame.  

Xanfire finally stands up and puts his hand on Gerhard's shoulder.

We need to listen to what he says first.  Now, Malacarus, explain yourself.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 16, 2010)

Malacarus stares at the assembled group, trying to keep the contempt for these fools out of his eyes.  He allowed himself a small mental grin at Gerhard's expense.  Gathering himself, he speaks

"Well, gentleman" he says," "and lady,  I have come before you today to admit that, in this world, as much as it pains my ego to admit it, there are far worse things than I.  After that last defeat at your hands I found myself questioning whether my current position was truly worth pursuing.

"And so I come before you today, humbled in spirit, wondering whether the pursuit of power over others is truly worth it.  For I bring news of a far more powerful opponent, one who challenges even my best abilities to harm your little band.  A terrible being, wielding an talisman of great power has come to this world, and I see no reason to allow it to threaten my citizens any longer.  I shall fight with or without you.  Would you, priest, allow the deaths of thousands, no, millions upon your conscience?  Any of you who believe yourselves good?"

[sblock=dm]How much are those chains blocking spellcasting? [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2010)

"Humbled in spirit," repeats a quiet voice sarcastically from a shadowed alcove. "You, Malacarus, humbled in spirit. I thought I'd never see the day."

Thorn emerges from the recession, pale of skin and clad in black and grey armor and clothes. Shadows clung to her unnaturally, like water clings to someone climbing out of a lake. Her gleaming black eyes never wavered from the bound drow before her.

"Oh," she added. "I still haven't."

"Please, Malacarus. You're not humbled. You just want us to fight this thing for you. If we win, we'll be so weakened you'll finish us. If we lose, the monster will be ripe for conquest, and you claim this talisman."

She grinned, showing white teeth.

"Though I give you points for actually showing up HERE to give your story some wings. That's gutsier than I had you pegged for."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 16, 2010)

Thadeius shakes his head and says in a brisk irritated tone, "Elaborate." 

Truly the drow's arrogance is astounding, the nerve to think he is a match for Thadeius Vararran, let alone the Broken Eagles...  Ah, but then perhaps he is not the only one to be afflicted with arrogance a Wizard must guard against such swellings of ego.  And in truth he would be a test for Thadeius, even if the Counterspeller's focus on battling spell casters would likely give him an edge.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 16, 2010)

"Ah, Thorn.  You never did accept my offer.  I see you still have a flair for the dramatic entrance.  

As for this talisman, allow me to state simply that it has certain undesirable..side effects.  Little things.  Such as the wearer being possessed by demons.  Not my personal cup of tea.  And I do require - as much as I despise admitting this - your help.  After all, I do recall helping a certain band of adventurers battle a githyanki invasion, even after said adventurers destroyed my fortress, killed my men, and ruined the ritual of ascension.  I seriously doubt you all can handle this enemy alone, and even if I confronted your party weakened I would be seriously outnumbered.  Do you all have any more pointless accusations or threats?  I tire of your bluster and they achieve nothing."

The necromancer notices the irritated elf wizard in the corner.  _I doubt even a meteor swarm could penetrate that ego.  Admittedly though, I have my own moments. _


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2010)

"This greater evil, be it of this plane? is it of your realm of the unliving? what can you tell us of this force to be reconed with. i would rather not see the good folk harresed or hurt in any way."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 16, 2010)

Xanfire felt a little weird after being complimented by Malacarus.  However, that was not the important matter at hand.  Something did not add up.  How had he known about this being when Thadeius had not known? Could this be why Iomedae has long been quiet to him?

_Should Malacarus be believed?  __He has come up with far better lies before..._ _But is it worth the possibility of thousands of innocent people getting hurt?  How can we tell if he is lying?!_

_"_Malacarus.  I have a few questions I want you to answer.  If you can answer them well enough, I will listen to your full story."


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 17, 2010)

Malacarus turns towards the ranger, suddenly growing serious.  "This creature of which I speak is a man, possessed by a great and terrible entity from the void beyond worlds.  He is extremely potent, unpredictably insane, and possesses strange and dangerous powers."

He turns to Xanfire.  "Pose your questions, priest.  I do not fear answering."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2010)

WarlockLord said:


> Malacarus turns towards the ranger, suddenly growing serious.  "This creature of which I speak is a man, possessed by a great and terrible entity from the void beyond worlds.  He is extremely potent, unpredictably insane, and possesses strange and dangerous powers."
> 
> He turns to Xanfire.  "Pose your questions, priest.  I do not fear answering."




Xanfire starred at Malacarus for a while before finally asking "Well then, the first question I have is who is the man?  You seem to know alot about him. What details can you give him?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 17, 2010)

jackslate45 said:


> Xanfire starred at Malacarus for a while before finally asking "Well then, the first question I have is who is the man?  You seem to know alot about him. What details can you give him?"




"The man I speak of claims to be some sort of prophet of these beings beyond the stars.  I attempted to engage him but was overmatched.  I was barely able to escape with my life.  He calls himself Akan, and his followers have styled him the Voice of the Endbringer.  I do not believe my empire can contain any longer, and it is only a matter of time before he opens a gate to bring in something truly dangerous he cannot control," replies the drow evenly.  "Any other questions?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 17, 2010)

Thadeius leans back forming his fingers into a pyramid before him and peering at the drow over it.  

"What actions do you propose we take Malacarus?" _It goes without saying that any suggestion will be met by a healthy dose of suspicion, an elaborate trap hardly being uncharacteristic for the treacherous drow._


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 17, 2010)

"I propose we join forces temporarily to combat this greatest threat.  With my mighty spellcasting abilities and your various strengths, we may just be able to match the strength of this self-styled prophet.  I am in deadly earnest here.  He is a threat to all that lives on this planet," replies the drow.  "From there we could sow dissent amongst his followers, then when he is busy dealing with internal rebellion strike him down while he is busy.  Together we can deal with any creatures he summons.  His magic is alien and has spells I doubt even you could defeat", he says with a nod at Thadeius, "and it would give you an excellent boost to your reputation as the Counterspeller if you could defeat him." _His ego will not let him decline such a challenge._


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2010)

"Better idea," Thorn says. "Let me scout it out first. If he's half of what Malacarus says he is, he'll be making all kinds of waves. I'll find him, get close and take a look, then come back. That way we know for sure what we're getting into."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2010)

"Join with us?"  Xanfire looks at Malacarus, as though looking through him, as though he had just lied.  _I do not see any hint of a lie so far..._

"You mentioned that there is a talisman.  Explain more about it. "

_Depending on what this talisman does determines my followup question...
_
[sblock=Note]
Xanfire would be actively trying to sense motive, kind of reading for body language tells.   I guess with a +23 Sense Motive not much would get by him.  
[/sblock]

Edit: Looking at Thorn, Xanfire sounds worried.  "You sure?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 17, 2010)

A fly enters the room through one of the windows, flitting past Thaddeius and landing in the middle of the table.

Were this a land-based fortress, this would be un-extraordinary: after all, the world is a stinking mire of insects and disease, and even the courts of emperors have little defense against lice and fleas.

Yet it is not an earthly fortress, and high enough in the sky that insects simply do not come there.

As it lands, the fly speaks in a deep, rasping voice.  Greetings, highly honored and esteemed doomed ones.  I am the voice of my master and I bring glad tidings of your destruction. 

The fly expands suddenly into a pumpkin-sized head made of twisted black metal or chitinous armor in the shape of a crown.  Numerous tendril-like legs support its weight.   Three pale white mouths filled with sharp fangs stick out near the bottom, each on a side surrounding it.  The mouths are utterly white, though black slime leaks out of the orifices as saliva.  As it speaks, each of the mouths take turns saying part of each sentence; when not speaking, the other mouths open and close or lick their lips.

  A reward for delivering this most wayward servant to my masters most horrific punishment.  Rejoice that your deaths are at hand, in most profound agony, for the master slakes a most vile hunger upon the death throes of this world.

The... thing seems to bow each of its heads in a salute to your band, before its spidery legs propel it across the table towards Malacarus.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2010)

Xanfire could hardly believe what was happening, but had no time to think.


SANCTUARY! he yells, at the top of his lungs.  A golden aura flows from him, and envelopes all those present.  A feeling of protection can be felt.  Though those of the Broken Eagles know of this power, Malacarus remembers how hard it was to fight this spell once activated.  

[sblock=dm]
Init I am guessing?

Standard Action: Sanctuary Aura Activated.  In order to attack any ally within 30' of me, target must make a 30 Will Save or lose action for as long as I sustain aura.  Ally loses this aura once they attack.  Aura auto ends once I attack
Move Action: draw Magic's Bane from holster
[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Dec 17, 2010)

Gerhard draws Phantoms bane, the sword forged to fight Malacarus and his minions. He sends it smashing into the table, nearly chopping the wood in half right in front of the creature and preventing it from crawling any further.

"The dark elf was not done talking!" he yells at it, his face contorting in fury. He calms himself down before continuing. "Keep it civil or there will be blood."

[sblock=OOC]Move action: draw weapon
Standard action: intimidate check.

If we go into combat this is my first turn.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 17, 2010)

Malacarus for the first time looks alarmed. _If only this pack of fools had left me unchained...then again I_ am _a necromancer.  I note that for once that sword is not pointed in my direction_.  "Could one of you kindly remove these chains? It seems our mutual enemy has decided to show himself."

[sblock=ooc]
If combat (actual, damage-dealing, sword-swinging combat) begins, Malacarus will try to get off a quickened enervation and then follow up with a flesh to stone (DC 27.  If he can't cast spells in these chains, then he is well and truly screwed.

Also, because he (presumably)doesn't have his staff, he needs to make a concentration check (DC 28 for the enervation, 26 for the flesh to stone).  If he can somehow reach his staff he will grab it first.  

If spell resistance is an issue he has +25 to penetrate.  (I'm assuming none of this will go off, but just in case...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 17, 2010)

Thadeius's intellect out paces his body as usual and he begins searching his memory for anything that might relate to this peculiar entity and it's abilities.

[sblock=Knowledge]
I'm assuming this falls under either, Arcana +36, Dungeoneering +21, Religion +30, or the Planes +30.  So please add the appropriate modifier to my roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2010)

The human Ranger, Hedron Longarrow stands with an un-natural grace and speed, his bow in his hands faster then humanly possible. His medium brown tunic billows out with his movement.

ooc: is this considered an evil outsider here? if so, that is one of my fav enemies.

[sblock=favored enemy] a +4 bonus on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense
Motive, and Survival checks against creatures of his selected
type. Likewise, he gets a +4 bonus on weapon attack and
damage rolls against them. A ranger may make Knowledge
skill check [/sblock]

and hunter's bond with allies may apply


----------



## Lughart (Dec 17, 2010)

His eyes fixed at the revolting creature on the table, Gerhard answers Malacarus' request with a simple "no".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry, messed up here.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 17, 2010)

Lughart said:


> His eyes fixed at the revolting creature on the table, Gerhard answers Malacarus' request with a simple "no".




Malacarus rolls his eyes.  "Very well.  I suppose I deserve this after that whole domination incident."

[sblock=dm]
Not sure if I have to make a knowledge check, but if I do my modifiers are Knowledge (arcana) +33, Knowledge (religion) +33, Knowledge (Planes) +30, Knowledge (nature) +24, Knowledge (history) +31 (headband), Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +31.  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 18, 2010)

When the Sanctuary spell goes up, the creature frowns; the three mouths are huge compared to the size of its body, and the disgust is plainly evident upon its face.  

Though the sword goes down into the table in front of it, it simply turns away and walks back to the spot where it started from.

What rudeness is this, to show the emissary of your glorious destructions?  The devourer of souls wishes only to show his gratitude for you serice, and accept your gift, yet you seek to bar that will with petty light "magick"?  

[sblock=Thadeius & Malacarus/knowledge checks]  You can both confidently tell that you have no idea what this creature is.  Nothing, and I mean *nothing* you have read or seen or speculated on fits this description.  It could be some form of evil outsider, possibly lawful (due ot the "service" talk), possibly chaotic (due to the "destroy everything" talk).  Rovagug springs to mind, but its servants are never "elocutious with this proficiency".  Maybe a servant of demon princes or archdukes of hell...?  Then again, the level of manufacture apparent in the metal makes you think it may be a highly sophisticated construct(?)...with fleshy mouths and saliva?  Perhaps, still, some form of undead, its lips and fangs reminiscent of a vampire, its status of being a disembodied head remeniscent of a vargoulle...

At best: you've heard vague stories aobut the ancient Osirions and their incredibly vast empire which seemed to form almost over night; the Osirions, who built black-metal pyramids of adamantine, magical tombs that drew power from creatures reputed to be more powerful than the deities of Golarion; that wander beyond the edges of the light of the stars far away.  This was before those ancients fell to the ravages of time.  Yet rumour among mages is that the Osirions merely drew such insignificant power from these beings (if they were real) that it went unnoticed; for if those creatures had ever taken notice they would crush Golarion, and even the deities themselves.

The head's covering is made of adamantine plates that, while pitted and well mis-used, it still holds the look of powerfully-crafted magical armor, and likely it is physically *very* difficult to damage.  

[sblock=malacarus]  You don't know what this is, but you have a very good idea where it's from: some kind of "great old one" from that blasted dark tome, what that guy who conquered your kingdom was on about!  You didn't see any of the creatures he claimed to serve, but you have a good idea that this is one of them.

This is bad.  This is really, really bad.  Even if you do kill it, that isn't the issue.  The issue, maybe, is: what if *they* noticed you?[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2010)

Thorn draws her sword, but familiar with the 'sanctuary' effect, she doesn't attack so as not to open herself to a counter. That the spell has affected the thing is encouraging.

"There's no gift for you here," she tells it. "And whatever you may boast of your master, the only destruction looming here is yours."

She cuts her eyes towards Malacarus, then adds, "You called the drow a 'wayward servant' though. Why? Did he once serve your master too?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 18, 2010)

"Do I seem the type inclined to service?" replies the drow angrily.  _I have no doubt this creature could shatter the sanctuary quite easily.  If that happens we're all doomed._ "Thadeius, do you not have the capacity to banish outsiders? Banish this creature to whence it came, for the good of us all."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 18, 2010)

(2nd round of Sanctuary activation)

Xanfire looks at Malacarus carefully, walks over to the Malacarus' staff, and picks it up, after shirking Magic's bane into his hand.

while walking he says "Swear unto me three things Malacarus: 1, you will explain everything that you know about his master" with a small nod to the...thing on the table 

"2: you will assist us in destroying his master"  At this point the Cleric has looks graver still, but hold the staff ready..

"3: you will then agree to be turned over for your crimes"

While walking, the holy symbol glows from Xanfire's chest.  A small blessing can be felt amonst those present, as the holy light of Iomedae washes over them.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Moving to pick up the staff
Move: Pick up staff
Swift: Quickened Bless

[/sblock]

EDIT: how does SR work with buff spells?  Do I have to roll for Malacarus' SR to see if spells work on him?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=Spell Resistance]Yes you would need to check against Spell Resistance, he can lower it but that takes a standard action for each turn he does so.  His own spells bypass it automatically though.[/sblock]

Thadeius nods readying to banish the creature should it make a false move, but this strikes him as a golden opportunity to learn about these creatures.

"Forgive me my ignorance creature, but my knowledge of you and your master - "The Devourer of Souls" was it? - is sadly lacking.  Without such knowledge we can hardly be expected to embrace the glorious deaths you claim are to be our rewards, for all we know you and your ilk are but another ten a penny bunch of outsiders.  Please enlighten us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2010)

Hedron looks to Thadius and mouths the word _What?_.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 18, 2010)

Thadeius merely quirks an eyebrow at Hedron.  _Knowledge is power._


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 18, 2010)

_Oh crap.  Either I get killed horribly, or I swear to turn myself in.  Very well.  _"I, Malacarus of Sarusan, swear to assist the Broken Eagles fight this master, destroy it, and turn over any information which may be necessary.  I also swear to surrender myself to have my actions judged fairly and objectively.  Is this acceptable?"

Malacarus waits.  _Hopefully they' let me out of these chains now._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2010)

"I am mostly happy with that response. "

ooc: iz thiz an undead or evil outsider?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 18, 2010)

"Don't be, he is a Necromancer, it's perfectly possible for him to die and return to life or undeath in the twinkle of an eye.  Not that I would hold much faith in his word in any case."  Thadeius says, eyes still locked upon the abomination.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 18, 2010)

"He surrendered himself to be judged, not necessarily to be killed. There is much we could do with him that could not be remedied through necromancy. I accept."


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 19, 2010)

None shall know the master!!!  the emissary cries, the two other mouths hissing, one of them petering off into muttered curses while the other snarls and makes its serpentine tongue writhe in the air.  Its next words seem almost... ecstatic, and while the voice is a horrific grate, the subject matter seems to energize it as love energizes a poet.  It drones on as if the rest of you are not talking.  
None may know what is beyond your pathetic intellects to comprehend.  Your ignorance is understandable, for the Master has never shown itself to this pathetic world, except in the nightmares of those who sought to summon the Master's most wretched of servants.  The Master and all who serve him are more than the shadows you call outsiders, those echoes of your own minds that form on what you call the outer planes; and who torment you because it is your deepest wish to be tormented, else why would your every fear feed these echoes, your every prayer empower them?
   The Devourer of Souls you shall understand the Master to be, for you shall see firsthand the end of your pathetic existence.  Now that the prophet has come shall the great torment begin.  Then accept you the gift of the great one: your oblivion!

As Malacarus swears to the agreement the emissary frowns once more.  Its voice has the tone of someone watching people it expects to know better do something... illogical and bizarre; similar to someone who's spent years collecting coins to buy a castle change their mind and pay all that money for an old boot they'll soon throw away.

So you... deny... the Master?


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 19, 2010)

"As your Master has thus denied me my right to exist, so I deny him.  I did not master the dark arts merely to be consigned to oblivion," replies the necromancer.

[sblock=ooc]
Realized this should have come up earlier - I forgot to choose languages.  I have Elven and Undercommon, and want to select drow sign language, draconic, common, and goblin as my bonus ones.  Sorry about this.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 19, 2010)

"Ah well in that case yes, yes, we deny your master you ugly shrivelled scrotum of a creature.  And like you we shall deal with him and rid the universe of your unsightly blight - honestly I've seen festering carbuncles on the underside of an aboleth who you make look like the fairest of maidens, you aren't even menacing."  Thadeius says calmly, "So I really must insist you leave."

His hand tightens around his Rod of Ultimate Quickening and he chants "Ffo pilf etamitlu eht! Ylgu emoh ffo zzub!" Pointing a finger at the creature and sending a deadly black line shooting from it's tip to strike the creature, before swiftly trying to banish the creature.

"Sekiy."  The Wizard adds shaking his head.

[sblock=Sekiy]Thadeius activates his contingent Mislead and an illusionary double appears in his place while the wizard himself floats up and backwards as far as the 40ft. speed of his overland flight and the room's size permit watching carefully to see if the creature's eyes follow him.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Finger of Death DC 30 Fort or take 210 damage - take 3d6+21 if succeed, Banishment up to 42 HD DC 30 Will.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2010)

ooc: this is funny! just read it back wards!


> Ffo pilf etamitlu eht! Ylgu emoh ffo zubb!




Hedron draws his bow and lets fly his cold iron arrow.
unknown modifiers:

if undead there is a +8 favored enemy bonus to him and allies
or
if evil outsider then +4 favored enemy bonus to him and allies

 He has been observing this thing, and so as a favored enemy if applicable, he gets to attempt a knowledge check.

[sblock=the math]
 (Gtr vital strike)  +32 att  4d8+9 dam   Crit 19-20/X3   range: 220   type: P

addtl: point blank +1/+1 att/dam
[/sblock]

ooc:
A) sorry i for gort to write damage for the no description roll
B) dang, missed the crit by one!
C) this was a cold iron arrow, just to remind you, if it helps


----------



## Lughart (Dec 19, 2010)

If by some miracle the thing is not dead allready, Gerhard will try to chop it in half.

[sblock=Actions]Free: power attack
Standard: attack with phantoms bane

Weapon stats: +5 ghost touch undeadbane greatsword, +41, 2d6+23(17-20/x3, autmatic confirm)
Weapon stats vs. undead: +43, 4d6+25(17-20/x3, autmatic confirm)

I'm assuming the creature is an outsider, but if it's an undead, the attack will be more powerful, as noted in the die rolls below.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 19, 2010)

If Malacarus is freed, he's going to pull the same spell sequence he was planning earlier against the thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


 Hope the Cold Iron arrow doesn't mess with any thing for the party.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2010)

The shadows around Thorn thicken and lengthen, coiling around her as she steps back, and vanishes among them. As the others rain devastating attacks down on the monster, Malacarus senses movement behind him.

"Easy now," whispers Thorn's voice. "I will be right behind you. The first spell that goes astray, and you'll be looking up at the rest of your body, wondering how it got so tall all of the sudden."

There was a click, and scrape, as the manacles opened; freeing Malacarus' hands at last.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 19, 2010)

"You have my gratitude," replies the necromancer, taking his staff from the cleric and standing up.  Leveling his staff to point at the monster, he utters a few words of power and black lightning tinged with red erupts from the end.  His other hand conjures - _something_ and a dark shadow falls over the creature, attempting to transform it to obsidian.  "My statue garden needs expanding."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 19, 2010)

A small smile appears on Xanfire's face as the necromancer's chains suddenly broke free.  Releasing the staff for the Necromancer to take, Xanfire turns around.  

"Now then, Mr. Emissary, you have seen the strength of our conviciton.  What say you?"

Raising his shield high, and recalling his sword from his glove, Xanfire now looks imposing as ever, the light suddenly switching from a bright glow to a firey dance,  as though justice will be served.  

[sblock=Actions]
Free Action: Realease the staff
Move Action: Ready Shield
Free Action: Recall Sword
Standard action: Ready an attack in case the creature gets closer to the Rogue and Necromancer
Free Action: End the Sanctuary Aura

NOTE: 4 rounds of Sanctuary Aura used  16 remain.
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 23, 2010)

The physical attacks strike the creature with firm yet disappointing impacts, as the shell of the creature absorbs much of the damage; it is surpassingly clear now that the shell is made of adamantine.  The rest of it doesn't seem to take the normal damage from the enchantments upon the warrior's blade or the bow, though it is certainly somewhat the worse for wear:  black ichor is spat from its mouths, and some light charring covers its skin.

Likewise the spells have less than the intended effects.  The creature screams as the disintegrate spell hits it, but it is still in one piece after being struck.  The banishment then takes affect, but while it seems to vibrate in space, the Emissary remains in place after the attempt ends... leading you all to question what this thing is.

Malacarus attempts his spell... like the banishment effect, the petrification starts to work but as the surface of the mouths begin to turn to stone, the effect is reversed.

It is in some pain, one of the mouths coughing up ichor, while the others speak.

How very... disappointing. 


With that the creature begins to expand and change, its entire body shifting forms.  It is clear that you'll each be crushed if you don't flee the room immediately!









*OOC:*


Okay everyone, roll some REFLEX saves to get the heck out of the way.  If not, you're taking some crushing damage as this thing gets BIG.  

Sorry for the delay.  I'm back and ready to go.

At the end of this round, the Emissary will be pretty large.  It looks like it's going to explode the top of this tower and anything in its way.  Yay, my first 20th level PF fight!


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


What about the enervation? Did that do anything? 







Malacarus snarls in anger, flinging himself backwards out of the room and grabbing his backpack, which the Eagles so carelessly left by the door.  Focusing his will, he snarls an invocation and images of him spring up from nowhere.  His second invocation looses another blast of shadow lightning, similar to the first.  "I do hope your sudden increase in size isn't merely a crude attempt to rectify other...anatomical...problems?"

[sblock=OOC]
Quickened mirror image, followed by an enervation.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2010)

Hedron grabs whatever is his and heads for the door, mentally thinking of an Adamentine arrow.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 23, 2010)

The invisible Thadeius and his illusory double fly away as swiftly as they can and then turn back upon their foe and blast it with two more black rays, which both appear to shoot from the double as it bellows, "Tsud ot tsud sehsa ot sehsa! Tsud ot tsud sehsa ot sehsa!"









*OOC:*


Using a charge of the Rod of Ultimate Quickening to do this, charges now stand at 3/2/2.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 23, 2010)

Gerhard swings once again at the emissary, trying to get his sword between it and himself while throwing himself backwards out of the room.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: attack emissary
Move: Get the hell out, hopefully before being crushed.

BTW: Gerhards attacks ignore 10 point of DR.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 23, 2010)

Taking a quick look to see if any of the spells have worked on the rapidly growing creature, Xanfire turns and runs out of the the room.

[sblock=Actions]
Full Round Action: Withdraw

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2010)

As soon as Hedron is safe, he will turn to see if he can get a shot off on the 'emissary'. He reaches into his quiver and an Adamentine arrow seems to move to his grasp.

special notes:
adamentine arrow
gtr vital strike should be +1 damage from point blank shot
base att roll is possible crit
+4 to crit confirm from Feat: crit focus
damages include point blank on crits

other attack and damages may apply if this is a favored enemy as undead or evil outsider.
by the way, that is like 96 points of damage.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Enervation... well, you hit him with it, let's leave it at that.


Thadeius and others who took actions:  that was its action this round.  Unless you have an ability to make attacks during a Saving Throw, those will need to be part of your actions next round.  I'll let you save the rolls, though.  (I get the feeling Thaddeius' disintegrate spells are going to be, erm, pretty intense with all those damage dice.  Wow, I am worried about the villains in this high-level game!  


I'd like all spellcasters to please roll Spell Resistance on every single spell cast during this campaign.  Just assume it's something every creature could possibly have.  You don't need to roll for each creature in a group or a swarm (yikes) but you do need to roll once per spell.

That's what, a caster level check?  1d20+CL?  Or 1d20+spell level +int?


Also:  I don't understand negative levels in a way that's useful.  Like, um, my house rule up until now has always been a temporary or permanent (until removed) -1 per level to all checks (so for the enervation he'd lose 1d4  levels, which translates to -1d4 to all checks until the penalty is removed somehow).  I played a cleric at GenCon 2005 (with the Necromancer Games guys), and got hit by some undead, and from then on I couldn't cast restoration as they had negative levels mean "you are now lower level".  While that works for characters (and one of the reasons I ask players to keep each of their character sheets as we game), it doesn't make sense for monsters, especially ones I make.  (What do I do to a templated fiendish minotaur, scrap the template?  What, he stops having had a succubus mother?!)

I ask you, gentle players, for help with these rules/clarification.  100xp to the first to post!  








The creature expands, growing exponentially.  The walls surrounding it crumble like so much gingerbread, chunks flying over the fortress walls and over the edges of the flying island.  

Several of the party, including Malacarus, are caught by the expanding body.  Luckily none are slain outright, but the force of the impact is enough to seriously injure them.  Once shoved through the shattering stone (broken up by the thing first, so the party is not killed), they are unceremoniously dumped off the sides of the shattered tower to fall to the courtyards 100 feet below.









*OOC:*


The DC was 33 to avoid its growth attack, so that means Malacarus and ... and ... are affected.

34 Damage each  +10d6 falling (roll: 42!  so 34+42 = 76 damage this round!   I don't use sudden death rules on player characters, no worries).

Unless they get rescued or have something to make them fly/reduce falling damage.







Now the Emissary is truly colossal in size, with a sea of waving tentacles holding it up made of some sort of supple metal or stone; the tentacles are grappling the tower, breaking chunks of stone, and threatening all how approach the creature.
  It is perched upon the very top of the tower, roaring and wild, its three fanged mouths dripping gore.  As well, each of the mouths have glowing runes floating at the backs of their throats.  The spell-casters recognize this, as clearly the creature is able to cast spells!


NEXT ROUND!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


 so the attacks of our characters will be saved for this round, then?

Also, is tyhis creature an outsider evil? Just trying to keep the bookeeping right.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Thadeus will stick with his actions - I think we were mostly assuming that its expansion was its actions and thus giving our actions for the next round.  I'll add in SR rolls - note Thadeus has +27 to his SR check, since he has invested 2 feats, has +2 for being an elf, and has a cl of 21 due to an item.















*OOC:*



Negative levels are pretty easy knock off 5hp, and give it -1 to hit, to all saves, to all skill checks, and to caster level (for spells or spell-like abilities) per negative level.  You no longer need to worry about spell casters loosing the ability to cast spells, or loosing prepared spells, etc.  Another reason to love PF.







[SBLOCk=Negative levels PFSRD Quote]







			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> For each negative level a creature has, it takes a  cumulative –1 penalty on all ability checks, attack rolls, combat  maneuver checks, Combat Maneuver Defense, saving throws, and skill checks. In addition, the creature reduces its current and total hit points  by 5 for each negative level it possesses. The creature is also treated  as one level lower for the purpose of level-dependent variables (such  as spellcasting) for each negative level possessed. Spellcasters do not  lose any prepared spells or slots as a result of negative levels. If a  creature's negative levels equal or exceed its total Hit Dice, it dies.



[/SBLOCk]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 23, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]


fireinthedust said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Enervation... well, you hit him with it, let's leave it at that.
> ...











*OOC:*




On the subject of negative levels: The negative levels from the pathfinder srd:
For each negative level a creature has, it takes a cumulative –1 penalty on:

    * all ability checks,
    * attack rolls,
    * combat maneuver checks,
    * saving throws,
    * and skill checks. 

In addition, the creature reduces its current and total hit points by 5 for each negative level it possesses. The creature is also treated as one level lower for the purpose of level-dependent variables (such as spellcasting) for each negative level possessed. Spellcasters do not lose any prepared spells or slots as a result of negative levels. If a creature’s negative levels equals or exceeds its total Hit Dice, it dies.

A creature with negative levels receives a new saving throw to remove the negative level each day. The DC of this save is the same as the effect that caused the negative levels.

Basically, -1 to checks, saves, combat maneuvers, etc, its hp is reduced by 5 per negative level, and any level dependent variable is lowered by 1 per negative level (i.e. a 20th level wizard would treat his spells as though they were cast by a level 19 caster).  If its amount of negative levels are equal to its HD, it dies.  You don't need to get rid of a template, it works solely on Hit Dice.

And I just realized they were nerfed from 3.5. 

Oh BTW, there's a new player in the OOC thread.  Dunno if you want to include him. 

Malacarus is at 98/140 hp.
 [/sblock]

Malacarus falls.  _I think I broke something._  He then casts the spells he would have cast until he was rudely interrupted.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2010)

As the monstrous thing expands, Thorn does the expedient thing and leaps out the window, deftly grabbing onto the sill outside and using it to hold herself up as she starts to climb up to the top of the ramparts...unfortunately, she hadn't counted on the tower not being able to contain the beast. When the stone and mortar gave way, there was nowhere to go but down!

And so, groaning as she gingerly sat  up from the flagstones far below the tower's top, the rogue rubbed the back of her black-haired head and grimaced as she looked skyward at the waving tendrils of the beast.

"I must be getting too old for this."

Her hand dipped into her magic pouch, and pulled out a small square of rolled up carpet with tasseled fringes and rich colors in dizzying designs. She flicked it with her wrist as she tossed it, causing it to unroll...and as it went flat it stopped falling mere inches above the ground and hovered there. Waiting.

Thorn stepped onto the carpet and looked at her long-time adventuring companions.

"Any ideas for how to fight this thing, or do we go with 'the usual'?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 24, 2010)

[sblock=Actions]
Note: Bless was cast before we got pushed out of the room.  I don't think anyone was including that.
Standard: Channel Energy to heal those who fell, Exlcuding the Emissary from the burst
Move: Stand up
Swift: Quickened Spiritual Weapon
Effected by: Bless
[/sblock]
Landing on the ground had hurt him more than usual, and thinking that everyone else is probably worse off, Xanfire stands up and starts chanting:

Those of us who stand together shall remain strong together

A healing light issues forth from the cleric, healing those around.  

Waving his hand, Xanfire then says

I summon you, sword of the Light.  A sword like object then appears above the Emissary, and attempts to stab into it.  

[sblock=Xanfire Quick Stats]
HP 259
AC: 45/ T: 18/ FF 42
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW: 40hrs) +31/+26/+21 1d8 + 14 (Bless)


1x: Breath of life < 0HP;  Granted by Armor

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 20)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Bless x3, Divine Favor x1, Protection from evil x2, Comprehend Languages
2 Bless Weapon(d), Blessing of Courage and Life, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe, Blank Spots x2
3 Prayer(d), Prayerx2, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic, Blank Spots x2
4 Magic Vestment (Extended), Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual Ally, Death Ward, Blank Spot
5 Greater Magic Weapon(Extended) , Righteous Might(d),Quickened  Divine Favor, Quickened Bless, Cleanse, Breath of Life, Blank Spot
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Quickened Spiritual Weapon, Blank Spots x2
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater), Quickened Prayer x2, Blank spots x2
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally, Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Blank spots x2
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Blank Spots x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2010)

*OOC:*


just to make sure i understand, those of us that made the reflex save are like where , in the stairwell?


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 25, 2010)

*OOC:*


Scott:  Actually, we don't have a map per se.  I figure you'll have some options for where you could be if you made your save:

1)  in the air thanks to magic
2)  in the stairwell
3)  I imagine the meeting room is a tower that's ringed by some battlements, so guards can surround the room or other protections can be there.  You could have escaped out, say, windows and are standing on the battlements, let's say 15 feet below the room.  
4) on the ground below, as you're Epic and can land easily anywhere.

those who failed the save were pushed through the wall, thrust over the battlements, and plummeted to the ground below.

If you're not on the ground or in the air, however, you're close enough to be affected by the creature's tentacles and other effects.


I've done the math, and checked the saves.  I gotta say, monsters need magical items or they just die too easily!








The Emissary is seriously harmed this round by the magic the party dumps upon him, including two disintegrations and the peppering with arrows.  All three of the mouths spit curses and phlegm, only an instant before they spew magic.  Three mouths each pick a target and balls of what look like angry prismatic runes shoot forth and unerringly strike three of the party:  Gerhard, Malacarus, and Thadeius, the ones who struck the creature with the most force.

The mages are fully aware that the attack is a disjunction spell of the highest magnitude, when it begins to unravel spells and enchantments upon their items!










*OOC:*


Yep, Mage's disjunction.  This creature can cast three spells at once, one per mouth; you're not sure if it's depleting a store of spells for one caster, or is a multiple-being entity each of which is a caster that casts separately on the same initiative.  Regardless, that's what it's done.

Anyone except the Emissary who is within 40 feet of the targets  (in the air Thadeius, or on the steps with Gerhard, or on the ground with Malacarus) is affected as per the spell.  Please make will saves for each of your permanent items, or they'll be considered normal for the rest of this encounter (ie: they'll be better when the encounter is done).  Note that all spells and spell-like abilities that are in effect on your characters are now dispelled, and this doesn't get a save; only object powers get a save.

Thadeius:  I believe that mean's you're falling now, as you were flying earlier; unless you're using boots of flying?

I was really worried this guy wouldn't last to make his action, but whew!  I mean, I rolled very few of those saves, and I don't know that I built him with proper abilities.  A bit from scratch here.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 25, 2010)

*The post of a million Will Saves*

_Another wonderful, wonderful experience with this ******* spell!_ thought the necromancer as he remembered all the times Thadeius had opened battle with this.  After the disjunction resolves, the necromancer grins and casts a spell of desiccation upon the hideous fly-thing.









*OOC:*


 Horrid Wilting, 20d6 damage, DC 31 for half unless the headband of intellect is suppressed, in which case the DC goes down to 28...and I have no idea how this affects my bonus spells. If the quickening rod survived, Malacarus will draw it and cast his second flesh to stone on the creature (DC 27)

Symbol of death on blessed book, mind blank, mage armor, contingency, and mirror image all dispelled.

Malacarus is at 133 hit points.







[sblock=spells remaining]
0-mage hand, prestidigitation, ghost sound, detect magic, disrupt undead
1-ray of enfeeblement(2), *mage armor**, charm person, silent image, unseen servant, shield(2),
2-blindness/deafness, mirror image(2), command undead (2), hideous laughter, detect thoughts(2),
3-dispel magic, suggestion, fly, nondetection, ray of exhaustion, displacement(2),
4-*enervation*, greater invisibility(2), dimension door(2), scrying, phantasmal killer, animate dead,
5-magic jar, teleport, dominate person, persistent image, overland flight, telekinesis, contact other plane,
6-greater dispel magic, create undead, *flesh to stone(2)*, true seeing, mass suggestion,* quickened mirror image*,
7-quickened displacement(2), project image, waves of exhaustion (2), reverse gravity, limited wish
8-*horrid wilting*, *mind blank**, polymorph any object (2), discern location, summon monster VIII, *quickened enervation*,
9-gate, time stop, shapechange, dominate monster, weird, astral projection

Spells in *bold* have been expended.
[/sblock]

OOC: for some reason the die roller won't show the flesh to stone sr roll, it's +25 (+24 if ioun stone goes down).  I rolled it twice but its not showing up.

EDIT: And a merry Christmas to all from the evil drow necromancer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2010)

* 1)Mithral breastplate, glamored, +4 ench, ghost touch
2)Bow, long comp,mighty +4, bane: human.: giant, +5 enc., distance, flaming, burst
3)Arrow- Bane: undead, +1 ench X 50
 * 4)long sword, +3
 * 5)dagger,adamentine +1
6)mace, hvy +2, disrup
 * 7)Handy haversack
 * 8)efficient quiver
9)belt of physical perfection: +6
 * 10)Boat, Folding
11)boots stride/spring
 * 12)Cloak of Resistance +5
 * 13)decanter of endless water
 * 14)gloves of swimming and climbing
15)goggles of night
 * 16)headband of Mental Superiority +6
 * 17)necklace adaptation
 * 18)Sustaining Spoon
 * 19)Amulet of natural armor +5                                 
 * 20)Ring of freedom of movement
 * 21)Ring of Chameleon Power

* denotes things that failed the save

lets hope for no 1's!
I am doin two things first as they affect his will saving throw. They are numbers 5 and 16 respectively.I will have all of them with the same modifier, I just won't know for sure what will save and what will not with out the DC. i thik the headband failed, though.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 25, 2010)

ahem:  Meeeeerry Christmas!  -evil DM-ta Claus


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 25, 2010)

Thadeius is not so easy to disjoin however, as the monsters sends forth its magic against him he immediately summons his own powers and sends a greater dispel magic against the effect! 











*OOC:*


Immediate action Greater Dispel Magic.
Is the creature targeting the invisible Thadeius, or the illusion provided by his Mislead spell?
If it is targeting Thadeius he will use his luck blade reroll on his dispel attempt fyi.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2010)

*OOC:*


I have confused myself, which round is this magic attack going off? 
~also~
If Hedron's Efficient Quiver is indeed temprarly disjoined, then I am going to guess that the first 20 items in his quiver are now in a normal quiver for now, and all others have falen to the stairs. this is the list of arrows and the order they are listed:

arrow- adamentine X 20              
     00000 00000 00000 (0000)
Arrow- Bane: undead, +1 ench X 50   (vs undead: +2 att, +2d6 dam)     
     00000 000000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 (00000 00000)
Arrow-cold iron X 20                    
     00000 00000 00000 (00000)
Arrows, norm X 40
     (00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000)
Ammo: (# is in efficient quiver) otherwise in haversack







If what I say is accurate, then the following happens:
As he is thinking on a particular arrow, the sound of arrows suddenly no longer bing held by the secret space of the quiver tumble out in what looks to someone watching  as if he is crapping out arrows. 39 of them to be exact.

*clatter rattle clatter clack a rattles clatter*
"oops, 'scuse me"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2010)

*Thorn's Saves* (AKA - Now we know why everyone hates this spell, even PC's )

+5 Keen Mithril Scimitar - 18 
Bracers of Armor +8 - 20
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 - 28
Belt of Physical Might (Con/Dex) +6 - 31
Headband of Mental Prowess (Wis/Cha) - 24
Eyes of the Eagle - 22
Cloak of Ethereal Resistance +5 - Natural 1, destroyed
Ring of Sympathetic Reflection - 25
Ring of Protection +5 - 26
Handy Haversack - 31
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone - 24
Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone - 35
Gem of Seeing - Natural 1, destroyed
5'x5' Flying Carpet - 33
Dust of Tracelessness - 27
Wand of Darkness (50/50) - 21

(OOC - well, that pretty much takes Thorn out of the fight. Not that she was in the fight to begin with, frankly. Guess we have a cheerleader now though...wee.)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2010)

Thorn looks around herself in dismay as the magical glows on most of her equipment wink out like stars in Armageddon...and her cloak and magical seeing gem both unravel into dust and vanish entirely!

With a testing swing of her sword, she realizes that it's magic is gone as well...and with it, any chance she might have had of actually attacking this thing.

Fortunately, the better part of valor still works...her magic carpet remains stubbornly aloft, and she uses it to put some serious distance between herself and the rest of the party to avoid getting zapped by any more spells that she no longer has sufficient defenses to avoid.

"Sorry guys! Looks like you're doing just fine though! I'll go buy some victory ale!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2010)

Place holder for the items to be rolled for:

Amulet Natural Armor
Physical Perfection *
Cloak of Resistance
+1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic)
+1 Mithril Ghost Touch/Determination *
+5 Mithril Heavy Shield
Gloves of Storing
Handy Haversack
Headband of Wisdom +6
+1 Brilliant Energy/Holy 
Ring of Protection +5
Ring of Freedom of Movement *

Will roll on the Headband and the Cloak first, as they would drop the +27 to Will

Dispelled: GMW, MV on weapon and Armor, Bless, Spiritual Weapon;

[sblock=Xanfire Quick Stats]
HP 199 
AC: 25/ T: 10/ FF 25
Init: +? / CMB: +21 / CMD: 36
Fort: +19 / Ref: +11 / Will +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic)  +23/+18/+13 1d8 + 10

Divine Bullwark: +1 Determination / Ghost Touch Mithril Full Plate AC: 10; 1x: Breath of life < 0HP



Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 20)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Bless x3, Divine Favor x1, Protection from evil x2, Comprehend Languages
2 Bless Weapon(d), Blessing of Courage and Life, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe, Blank Spots x2
3 Prayer(d), Prayerx2, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic, Blank Spots x2
4 Magic Vestment (Extended), Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual Ally, Death Ward, Blank Spot
5 Greater Magic Weapon(Extended) , Righteous Might(d),Quickened   Divine Favor, Quickened Bless, Cleanse, Breath of Life, Blank  Spot
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Quickened Spiritual Weapon, Blank Spots x2
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater), Quickened Prayer x2, Blank spots x2
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally, Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Blank spots x2
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Blank Spots x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 26, 2010)

[sblock=Rules Note]Since the effect is instantaneous - the duration refers to the amount of time Magic Items that fail are rendered inactive - all saves should be made with your full will save including any magical bonuses.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 26, 2010)

*OOC:*



Rules clerification note is greatly appreciated. Now all I wondeer is what exactly was the DC!


----------



## Lughart (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd like to know exactly what items I can use before postig my actions. (Rolls pending)


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 26, 2010)

ooc:  I just want to make sure I did the monster right.  The problem, as I see it, is I don't know what high-level options are.  I may have made a really weak monster, or a really strong one.  Currently the DC is 35 (with Spell Focus feat).  That's not really all that high, considering the magic items the critter doesn't have.

EDIT: I'm making the DC33, skipping the feat for this one.  Otherwise NO ONE but Thaddeius will be doing anything next round (not that you couldn't, of course... subtle hint, rather vague, but it is a hint...)

PS EDIT:  Thaddeius' counter-spell works, he's good.  The target was the double, not you.  You can only dispel one mouth's casting, however.  The other characters are still affected.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 26, 2010)

*OOC:*


 so where was Thad? ground or stairwell?







unlike the quiver, the backpack on his shoulders was mostly empty, so nothing came clattering out. His bow continues to feel good in his hands as he hefts it around preparing to launch an counter attack of his own style, thought the adamentine arrow seems to have lost a bit of the sheen that it had before. The tunic he was wearing suddenly shimmers though and turns into a breast plate of fine mithral.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 27, 2010)

ooc: looks like all malacarus' stuff except his scarab, staff, spoon, is down.  So his action is reduced to the horrid wilting which has a DC of 28 now and is down to CL 20.  And don't worry about the saves, I blame the die roller.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2010)

(OOC - This probably belongs in the TtT thread, but just for comparison purposes, a DC of 35 at level 20 is actually really high. Given that your max ability score bonus will be +13, max spell level bonus is 9, with both ranks of Spell Focus that means the best DC a PC can get is 36, and that's savagely optimized. It's quite literally impossible to boost a DC higher than that without weird adders like the gnome Illusion DC boost. So yeah...35 is really good. )


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 27, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - This probably belongs in the TtT thread, but just for comparison purposes, a DC of 35 at level 20 is actually really high. Given that your max ability score bonus will be +13, max spell level bonus is 9, with both ranks of Spell Focus that means the best DC a PC can get is 36, and that's savagely optimized. It's quite literally impossible to boost a DC higher than that without weird adders like the gnome Illusion DC boost. So yeah...35 is really good. )




OOC: 34, actually.  10+13+9+2.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 27, 2010)

[sblock=DCs and suchnot]huh.  Oh, okay.  Duly noted.   DC33 for everything then!

Question: but what about Thaddeius' rolls?  He's whipped out some high numbers.  I'm not hating, I just want to know how to do that, so I can do it when my time comes (as a mage).  

And it's okay for here as long as it's ooc.  Maybe Sblocks are better for this stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I find it's easiest to whip out the high saves by copius multiclassing through classes that give "+1 level of existing spellcasting," such as Wizard 5/Mindbender 1/Incantatrix 10/Archmage 4 or somesuch for 3.5, or Wizard 7/Loremaster 10/Archmage 3 for PF.  Haven't done that here because none of the wizard PrCs appealed to me (I dislike archmage, and I'm not sure loremaster fits the concept.  Not sure what Thadieus did, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)

Thaddeus's illusory double vanishes, but the mage himself remains invisible, and uneffected by the disjunction to his relief.

[sblock=High Numbers]I'm not sure precisely what you are referring to, but...

SR 1d20+27 = 21 CL (+1 for Ioun Stone), +2 Elven Magic, +2 Spell Penetration, +2 Greater Spell Penetration.

Dispel Magic = 21 CL + 4 Greater Dispel Magic

Saves I've just taken every bonus I could luck, competence, etc.  I don't think his saves are particularly good.  There's an Ioun stone that gives a +1 competence bonus to saves, and the Luck Blade gives a +1 Luck Bonus. 

His max spell DC is 32.

As for multiclassing to PRCing to get higher saves it does not really work in PF check their save bonuses have been drastically reduced, so it does not really giove you a boost to take one anymore.



			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> _Counterspell_: This functions as _dispel magic,_ but you receive a +4 bonus on your dispel check to counter the other spellcaster's spell.



[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 27, 2010)

Xanfire swears out loud as the shield and ring he purchased vanished in the wake of the powerful spell.  He also feels the weight of his Armor increase greatly, and nearly topples over from the weight as his belt, ring, and armor's glow fades away.

[sblock=Saves]
33 is really high, ouch.  
Will Saves:
Gerrard: 15 - 18 or higher
Hedron: 17 - 16 or higher
Thadeius: Counter-spell saves lives.  (23 - 10 or higher)
Thorn: 15 - 18 or higher
Malacarus: 17 - 18 or higher
Xanfire: 27 - 6 or higher

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)

[sblock=DCs]
A DC of 33 does seem very high when we consider that none of Paizos monsters, or the home brewed monsters on the PFSRDs DCs exceed 30.  And in order to reach 30 we have to look at CR 36.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 27, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]


			
				Aldern Foxglove said:
			
		

> I'm not sure precisely what you are referring to, but...
> 
> SR 1d20+27 = 21 CL (+1 for Ioun Stone), +2 Elven Magic, +2 Spell Penetration, +2 Greater Spell Penetration.
> 
> ...




I keep finding annoying little things all throughout the PF rules that seem to have been changed solely for the sake of making changes, like the save bonuses, negative levels no longer erasing spells, the extremely selective spell nerfs, (finger of death is wrong...but flesh to stone is A-OK!)  The save bonus multiclassing was really the only way to get high-level saves so you weren't completely screwed when the SoDs started getting flung around (that and immunities).  So now...heh, we can sit back and all die.

On an unrelated note, what happens to a blessed book which is dispelled, or, more appropriately, the spells inside?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

WarlockLord said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> On an unrelated note, what happens to a blessed book which is dispelled, or, more appropriately, the spells inside?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc-blessed book] wow, that is a nasty affair as there are 1000 pages from using the secret page spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)

[sblock=PF Changes]I wholeheartedly disagree making it so that you had to multclass an PRC to get decent saves was terrible, PF has quite rightly made single classed characters just as powerful as those with half a dozen classes.  Monsters in PF have noticably lower DCs in almost all cases making things much better imo.

The spell changes are mostly sensible, though there are a few effective save or dies left they are ones that a PC can be restored from - and thus much less problematic.  Think of it from a used against the PCs point of view, Finger of Death is dangerous, but probably not an insta kill for most characters Flesh to Stone puts you out of the battle, but you can be cheaply restored instead of having to pay of thousands in diamond dust, for a revival.[/sblock]

[sblock=Blessed Book]
I'd treat it like an extra dimensional space, you simply don't have access to the spells until it is back in action - spells in the book not your prepared spells which you would obviously retain full access to.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 27, 2010)

[sblock=reply to PF changes]
Not saying 3.5 had it right, just saying you had a semi-decent option to not die.  It wasn't good design by any stretch of the imagination (yes, let's encourage players even more to find all the free stuff we built into the system, while punishing casual gamers!)  But my point here is that there are still enough save-or-sucks that can remove PCs or monsters outright (blindness/deafness, hideous laughter, polymorph any object, enchantment etc), enemies with PC classes can still rock the same high DCs (I assume NPCs are still constructed via PC methods), and now everyone's saves suck against an evil elf wizard with greater spell focus rocking a save DC of 34.  Said elf wizard could drop weird on the party, probably insta-gibbing quite a few PCs now that all save DCs are knocked down to single-class levels.  And if he's a gnome sorceror rather than the elf, thats 35.  Easily enough to probably one-shot half our party, and if he has a greater rod of quickening the party will probably go down in one round.  Mind blank I believe will block it, but that's pretty hard to get if you aren't a wizard or sorceror.  There's also polymorph any object, if we can get by with creature => corpse of said creature which I believe would be permanent. (+11 to duration factor, so yeah).

BTW fireinthedust, please don't get any ideas from ^.  Malacarus has the mind blank spell (or did until this round), and we don't want to all die.

And I fear we're derailing the game with our PF math analysis, but I'd be willing to discuss this more on the TtT thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 28, 2010)

WarlockLord said:


> [sblock=reply to PF changes]
> Not saying 3.5 had it right, just saying you had a semi-decent option to not die.  It wasn't good design by any stretch of the imagination (yes, let's encourage players even more to find all the free stuff we built into the system, while punishing casual gamers!)  But my point here is that there are still enough save-or-sucks that can remove PCs or monsters outright (blindness/deafness, hideous laughter, polymorph any object, enchantment etc), enemies with PC classes can still rock the same high DCs (I assume NPCs are still constructed via PC methods), and now everyone's saves suck against an evil elf wizard with greater spell focus rocking a save DC of 34.  Said elf wizard could drop weird on the party, probably insta-gibbing quite a few PCs now that all save DCs are knocked down to single-class levels.  And if he's a gnome sorceror rather than the elf, thats 35.  Easily enough to probably one-shot half our party, and if he has a greater rod of quickening the party will probably go down in one round.  Mind blank I believe will block it, but that's pretty hard to get if you aren't a wizard or sorceror.  There's also polymorph any object, if we can get by with creature => corpse of said creature which I believe would be permanent. (+11 to duration factor, so yeah).




Okay, crazy elf wizard...  cast weird...  gnome sorcerer... greater rod of quickening...  polymorph any object...  drat, my pencil broke taking all these notes!



> BTW fireinthedust, please don't get any ideas from ^.  Malacarus has the mind blank spell (or did until this round), and we don't want to all die.




Oh...  yeeees, no worries there  (swiftly tucks the note pad away).  Nope, mind like a sieve... but do go on  

As for derailing: don't sweat it.  Just keep this stuff in Sblocks, and don't stop posting!

I'll double check the save math.

Blessed books still work, but you're not preparing spells during a combat.  The gear will all come back after you rest.

You don't necessarily have to fight this guy.  You could flee, then fight again some other day.  Or fight and win; one disintegrate should do it, if it goes off.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

Thadeius sends another thin green ray shooting from his finger tip at the great beast!  Still invisible the mage silently curses and flies forty feet from his previous position.

[sblock=Actions]Can't use a swift to cast a Quickened spell since I used my swift up for this turn by Counterspelling - an immediate action thanks to the Counterspell School.[/sblock]

[sblock=Disintergrate]Color me embarrased, but I've forgotten to roll ranged touch attacks for those two disintergrates last round - finger of death did not need it.  I'll roll them here, but I imagine they will pretty much need to be 1s to miss a creature of this size, etc.  Its also a green ray not a black ray apparently.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 28, 2010)

The creature's body is wracked with pain, but it slumps down, apparently dead.  Smoke and stench exude from its body.  A moment after it slumps, it starts to fall off the tower to the ground below; it falls opposite Malacarus' position.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 28, 2010)

Malacarus, uncertain of the effect his horrid wilting had on the creature, advances on its corpse cautiously, ready to jump backwards and loose a polymorph any object spell if it twitches.  Naturally, he's searching for loot.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

Thadeius allows himself to sink to the ground behind Malacarus and dismisses his invisibility,

"Interesting.  Is everybody unharmed?"  He asks, readying himself once more incase the drow tries anything.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 28, 2010)

"They will live.  Do any of your primitive moral codes object to animating this creature?" asks the drow, mindful of the bizarre beliefs of others.  What is simply a collection of materials to construct an automaton to him is apparently something sacred to others.

[sblock=spells expended]
0-mage hand, prestidigitation, ghost sound, detect magic, disrupt undead
1-ray of enfeeblement(2), mage armor*, charm person, silent image, unseen servant, shield(2),
2-blindness/deafness, mirror image(2), command undead (2), hideous laughter, detect thoughts(2),
3-dispel magic, suggestion, fly, nondetection, ray of exhaustion, displacement(2),
4-enervation, greater invisibility(2), dimension door(2), scrying, phantasmal killer, animate dead,
5-magic jar, teleport, dominate person, persistent image, overland flight, telekinesis, contact other plane,
6-greater dispel magic, create undead, flesh to stone*(2)*, true seeing, mass suggestion, *quickened mirror image*,
7-quickened displacement(2), project image, waves of exhaustion (2), reverse gravity, limited wish
8-*horrid wilting*, *mind blank**, polymorph any object (2), discern location, summon monster VIII,* quickened enervation*,
9-gate, time stop, shapechange, dominate monster, weird, astral projection

Spells in bold have been expended.

Malacarus has 142/144 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

[SBLOCK=No Corpse]If it was killed with disintergrate its a pile of dust barring something out of the norm.  Should have caught that earlier, but flu is hampering my brain.[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Spells Expended]
Banishment
Finger of Death
Disintergrate x 3
Greater Dispel Magic[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 28, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
Would a polymorph any object on the dust get the corpse back?  Then I can animate it.

Gotta use that spell for something cool.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Well sure you can PAO into a corpse, but I'd say you would be better off making a corpse you know you can animate, it was described as having construct-like traits meaning its possible it might not be animatable.  It also could well have more than 43 hit dice.

I'd POA something other than the dust to, to ensure a permanent duration.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 28, 2010)

[sblock] too bad on the disitagrate thaing. i could have seen some good use of that adamentine.[/sblock]

ooc: if the creature just falls to dust in the tyower, Hedor examines it there, but if falls to the ground he will go there to examine its corpse.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 29, 2010)

The creature's body is as I described it:  slumped down, apparently lifeless.  It is not disintegrated, quite clearly.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Works for me!  Just ensuring I'm not pulling a fast one, lol.[/sblock]

"Curious it did not disintergrate.  Let's examine it before you animate it, its nature might not be appropriate and if that adamantium is extractable, well I think we have better uses for it than a not very portable mega zombie."  Thadeius says moving forward to examine the corpse, trying to determine anything useful for future encounters as well as whether the substance is adamantine, etc.  He also casts detect magic and attempts to identify any magical properties that might linger upon the "corpse" if there are any.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 30, 2010)

[sblock=possible inner monologue for Thadeius]
mmmmmmm... c'mon Thadeius, do that thang... dammit, I got nothing. Adamantium... adamantium... adamantium... Damn, I said it so many times it doesn't mean anything!  Dang-it, Now everyone's looking at me, expecting me to say something profound.   And that son-of-an-orc Malacarus is here, dammit. Well, it's Adamanti-- Adamantine! See? Off day. Damn. Alright, get it together and come up with something; then leave mysteriously and go have a nice cold ale in your fancy magical mansion with one (or three) of those Sylphs you summoned this morning, with the pert little... Damn, this is taking too long! Why? What is it about this guy that's drawing my focus off the Adaman-TINE (see? coming back!) shell covering this guy? Meh, probably all the magical, necrotic energy building from my Detect Magic spell.

...huh. That's... that's a lot of Necrotic energy build up building up... and what the heck is that purpley-green aura covering this guy? Maybe that's why my disintegrate spell (and all the other ones) didn't reduce this guy to a moldering ash right away. Wierd! Or, erm, weird... weird wierd wieieiord... blasted common tongue, designed by idiots.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 30, 2010)

"No idea if its real adamantium.  There's some kind of necrotic energy around the corpse, which must be why it was not conventionally disintergrated."  Thadeius says, being wise enough to admit when he does not know something and having little care for what other lesser mortals think of his towering intellectual prowess.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2010)

Thorn frowned. She was no wizard, but she knew enough to know what those spells were, and what they did. What they should have done. A chill went down her spine, and she flew the carpet farther away, then shouted, "Thad! Get out of there! Everyone, I don't think it's done yet!"


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 30, 2010)

Malacarus suddenly has an idea of what sort of spell would be on such a creature.  He immediately turns around and begins running.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 30, 2010)

Thadeius rolls his eyes and readying a dimension door in case the corpse does anything alarming strolls after his companions.  

"Really, can we not behave with a little decorum?"  he sigh to himself, but caution is perhaps sensible, the necrotic energy does appear to be building up and it might be prudent to examine it again later his initial inspection having concluded.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2010)

Hedorn has his bow and an arrow in hand, she he abandons the normal arrows that fell out of his quiver from ealier to make a hasty retreat down the stairs!

down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down
down


----------



## Lughart (Dec 31, 2010)

Gerhard follows his companions example when they start running. He does not feel up to the task of taking on whatever this beast is throwing at them by himself, even though it looks perfectly dead. He flees the same way as Malacarus, just in case.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for posting slowly, my computer is at the repair shop and I can only post when I get to borrow computer time from friends.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 31, 2010)

[sblock=Malacarus]   ...I dunno, what do you think it is?  You've never understood what these creatures are except your interactions with them; but that's more vague than you're used to with undead and other monsters you've created/trained.  Also you're not looking at it with Detect Magic, but rather hearing about it from Thaddeius.

That said, you're not sure if the necrotic energy build up is from a spell.  It could be something to do with the pure-evil aspect of this critter.  Whether it's necrotic regeneration, a necrotic retributive strike or some other contingency, you aren't sure: what makes this guy tick?  It's got adamantium plates as part of its body, that's pretty intense and obviously related to powerful magic and big resources of some sort.  It's at the very least a different type of evil outsider than you're used to.  There are a lot of possibilities.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 31, 2010)

So where is everyone running *to*?  Are you splitting up or staying together?  Remember, we don't have a map of this castle just yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2010)

Hedron is running d

o

w

n

the steps, as posted, but wen he gets to the bottom he will looks for any one else tat is outside and run to the closest one from the building exit.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 31, 2010)

Gerhard follows Malacarus to make sure the necromancer doesn't get any funny ideas. Malacarus simply ran, so unless he posts something different, I guess we're outside of the fortress.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2010)

*OOC:*


malacarus fell to the ground, so yes he is outside, and running for his life. from whome exactly it seems hard to tell . . . .


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 31, 2010)

Malacarus will simply run till he's ~120 feet away, then turn around and wait.  He will also cast his overland flight spell on himself.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2010)

Xanfire will also start running away, and group up near Gerhard and Malacarus

[sblock=Posting]
I currently do not have internet at the new apartment, so posting will be vary random.  just an fyi.  NPC me as needed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2011)

Thorn keeps pace with Malacarus, but takes a position fifty feet above the little pocket of powerful folks that's formed...a good vantage point from which to observe the creature's body atop the tower...and putting her outside of any area effects that also would target that tempting group below. She hoped at least.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 1, 2011)

How long are you lot going to wait for something to happen?

[sblock=Also]:  I'll be running the game with events and locations rather than a set linear "you need to be at location X".  So I need you high level people to inform me of how you're going to direct the game.

Saving Throws:  I think i did them based off HD.  10+1/2 HD +relevent ability modifier, right?  I followed the chart in the Bestiary.  I'll need to clean him up before I post the stats in my Rogue's Gallery.

Speaking of which:  I totally invite comments on my RG.  It's just a collection of builds.  Critiques (friendly) are welcome, or just shooting the breeze.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 1, 2011)

"Right, Malacarus claims to have knowledge of these creatures.  We need either, information about them and where they might be found, allies who are powerful enough to face the threat with us, items or spells that might aide us in facing the threat.  Does anyone have any ideas how we can go about seeking any one of those things?" Thadeius says floating inches above the ground.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2011)

"Before we get into that, lets finish THIS one off," Thorn advises. "From a distance. Use some of those spells you gents have. Blast it from here until there's not enough left to explode."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 1, 2011)

"Its dead.  I do not waste my spells on corpses.  I can teleport us to one of your adobes if you wish."  Thadeius says raising his eyebrows disapprovingly.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 1, 2011)

"That may be prudent," replies the drow, not taking his eyes off the corpse.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2011)

"You are sure it is dead? I heard a general alarm to run, and it appears every one of us did."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 4, 2011)

Ooc:  in the interests of moving this right along:  are you lot simply standing around watching it to see if it is dead or not?  If so, how long do you wait?

If not:  what are you going to do?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2011)

Hedron will wait for 10 rounds.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

Thadeius is not particularly concerned he simply waits until the others are ready to leave.  









*OOC:*


I feel we need some options here, this is a world that is unfamiliar to us and we've not really been given anything to go on.  Unless the monsters body doing something is supposed to be a catalyst for further action.  Can we get a few options we might consider, powerful allies, or courses we might pursue?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


harvest the adamentine, maybe?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I know a few of us lost some good magical items, so we could start looking to get temporary ones for now.  
Xanfire would want to go to a major temple to pick up a special holy symbol (Also known as I forgot to get some magical focus's that are worth more than 1g .)  He also wants to consult with the other clerics, seeing if they know of any recent disturbances.  

My vote is to leave after we get our gear and make sure we have everything


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2011)

(OOC - I gots no money to get new items. We may have to find some lower level orc tribes to beat up and take the lunch money from or something. )

After a minute passes Thorn purses her lips. "Or...I could be overreacting," she admits coolly...her demeanor belied by the coral coloring coming over her cheeks. "I'll check it out."

She directed her carpet into a dive towards the still-menacing triple skull, hoping to discover clues or...even better...treasure.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 5, 2011)

ooc:  i believe the item-loss is temporary.  Unless focused on just one item, which gets destroyed, the spell only acts as a temporary nullifier for magic items and active spells.  I think that's what I'm reading.

Places to go:  Hrm... good point.  I have the campaign setting for Golarion, but if NONE of you are familiar with it, we could just invent from here (for all you know, that's by their book).

Help me out: what are you thinking in terms of places you'd like to go to with your 20th level characters?  Things you'd like to do?  That way I know what to prepare.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 5, 2011)

Thorn:  Looking at the triple-headed emissary:  you see that it doesn't have anything with it; its body is made of adamantine, which is enough wealth to start a kingdom.  However, as you're looking for it, a single tentacle twitches.  Then another.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2011)

(OOC - Items that rolled natural 1's on their saves, like Thorn's cloak and her Gem of Seeing...both major investments of money...also are destroyed according to the description. It's not as bad as it used to be, but it's still a bit of a PITA. )

Thorn jerks back, all too aware that her equipment is still largely inert. "Guys It's waking up!"

She sails up into the air to avoid getting caught in any area effects lobbed by her companions.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

Thadeius shoots the thing with another disintegrate, and if it appears to be innert once more says, 

"I suggest we dismember the beast and see if it starts moving again.  If we are to face these things it would behoove us to learn how to kill them permanently and this seems like an ideal opportunity - I suggest we don't pass it up.  There's also a chance that metal is worth something, and we might be able to use it to replace those items lost should it prove to be valuable."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 5, 2011)

Malacarus hits the thing with a massive wave of necrotic energy, weakening it severely.

[sblock=spells]

0-mage hand, prestidigitation, ghost sound, detect magic, disrupt undead
1-ray of enfeeblement(2), mage armor*, charm person, silent image, unseen servant, shield(2),
2-blindness/deafness, mirror image(2), command undead (2), hideous laughter, detect thoughts(2),
3-dispel magic, suggestion, fly, nondetection, ray of exhaustion, displacement(2),
4-enervation, greater invisibility(2), dimension door(2), scrying, phantasmal killer, animate dead,
5-magic jar, teleport, dominate person, persistent image, overland flight, telekinesis, contact other plane,
6-greater dispel magic, create undead, flesh to stone, true seeing, mass suggestion, (2 expended)
7-quickened displacement(2), project image, waves of exhaustion, reverse gravity, limited wish (1 expended)
8-(2 gone), polymorph any object (2), discern location, summon monster VIII, quickened enervation,
9-gate, time stop, shapechange, dominate monster, weird, astral projection.

Malacarus has 142/144 hp
[/sblock]

OOC: Waves of exhaustion, no save exhaustion.  I figure the thing is big enough that I can just catch it in the cone and leave everyone else out of it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 5, 2011)

[sblock=links]
PathfinderWiki
Wiki page of mostly Golarion.  

[/sblock]

EDIT: Xanfire lost his ring of protection +5, and his shield.  That is 14 AC right there.  As long as I find another shield, and have time to mem spells, I can get most people's lost items though GMW/Magical Vestment/Shield of Faith


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

[sblock=jackslate45]It does not actually destroy the item, just renders it nonmagical, so you still have a shield and a MW shield at that.  So you loose 10 AC by my count, which can be mitigated by Magic Vestment, and if you can find the action, cast it before hand, or quicken it Shield of Faith.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 5, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=jackslate45]It does not actually destroy the item, just renders it nonmagical, so you still have a shield and a MW shield at that.  So you loose 10 AC by my count, which can be mitigated by Magic Vestment, and if you can find the action, cast it before hand, or quicken it Shield of Faith.[/sblock]




[sblock=nat 1]
I rolled natural 1's on those.  They went BOOM
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

[sblock=Nat 1]I understand what you are saying, but in this case destroyed simply means that the items magic is destroyed not that the item itself is - poorly worded I agree.  Mage's Disjunction simply does not deal physical damage that could destroy a physical object - its an abjuration afterall.  

I'll concede you certainly have a point by RAW but I personally think the intent of the rules is clear.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 6, 2011)

OOC:  for shields and weapons and armor (ie: things you need a MW item before the enchantment costs) I'm prepared to let them be okay.  You'll have to pay the costs to re-enchant them, which is enough of a penalty.  

On the bright side, I've set the stage for you guys so the bad guys are seen as a threat!

Disintegrate:  The beam hits the creature.  The tentacles twitch, it sizzles, and then goes limp once more.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 6, 2011)

OOC:  for shields and weapons and armor (ie: things you need a MW item before the enchantment costs) I'm prepared to let them be okay.  You'll have to pay the costs to re-enchant them, which is enough of a penalty.  

On the bright side, I've set the stage for you guys so the bad guys are seen as a threat!

Disintegrate:  The beam hits the creature.  The tentacles twitch, it sizzles, and then goes limp once more. 

Mal's spell: you catch it in the cone.  If it does damage, it affect him.  If it causes conditions, you're not sure if they're on or off.

Aldern/Malacarus:  please roll Arcana *and* dungeoneering checks for me.  Anyone else who's analyzing the Emissary can do so as well.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

Thadeius cautiously hovers back and analyzes the corpse.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 6, 2011)

Malacarus examines the creature's corpse.  "After you salvage the metal, or if you cannot remove it, I will put this creature to an ...alternate use.".   He grins wickedly, reaching into his spell component pouch for a large, night-black stone.
[sblock=ooc]
No ranks in dungeoneering.
Malacarus is using his lifesight, which allows him to tell whether the creature is living or undead, and acts as blindsense in a 40 ft radius.  I probably should have mentioned the fact that he had it earlier.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

If he feels there is no reason he will not be able to do it Thadeius raises a hand and chants, "Sreggad otni latem siht nrut sreggaj kcim sa egral sa spil!"

[sblock=Fabricate]Using Arcane Bond spell to cast Fabricate - it was not prepared.

Turns up to twenty one cubic feet of adamantine into daggers - succeeds on the craft check by taking ten.  If the thing is counted as a corpse and has adamantine in it it should create 1 adamantine dagger for every pound of adamantium.  Each dagger being worth 3,002gp.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 6, 2011)

The spell fails.  Any idea why?

[sblock=arcana checks]  You're aware that this guy is regenerating very fast.  If it works like most mortal creatures with regeneration, to kill it you'll have to inflict damage of a type that shuts off the regeneration (like how fire and acid do for trolls) and then do damage that would kill it in the round following that attack.  

You don't know what kind of damage (type or substance) shuts off its regeneration.[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Jan 6, 2011)

In case of fast healing, Gerhard grabs his (temporarily unmagical) greatsword and runs back towards the creature. If he isn't stopped, he will plunge it through all of it's three heads, keeping it down longer and hopefully killing it.

[sblock=actions]Round 1: run
Round 2: coup de grace

Attacks ignore 10 points of DR.

Also, unless it has some appropriate defensive ability, it has to make a fort save (DC 81-(DR-10)) or die.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

"It appears to have some form of strange regeneration, I suppose it behooves us to test all the damage types in our repetoires on it while its down."

So saying Thadeius chants, "Ekate ot tanw I mrof yna ekat tel ekar mekcar mekcar mekir!"

In the blink of an eye he transforms into a huge golden dragon and breathes fire upon, the corpse, then a huge silver dragon that breathes cold, then a huge copper to breath acid, then a huge bronze to breath electricity.  He continues, observing the corpse as he does so, until he discovers an energy type that stops the regeneration, or until he has tried them all.

[sblock=Wouda worked on a metal troll]
Not a problem with that knowledge he simply won't cast it.
Regeneration does not prevent a creature becoming helpless, nor does it prevent a corpse becoming an object - so technically Fabricate would work fine on a metal troll, lol.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 7, 2011)

ooc:  yes, but if it ain't a corpse yet...

IC:  could anyone who's going to do damage to this guy please roll initiative to see whose damage is inflicted first?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2011)

Hedron shakes his head as he haas to head back up the steps . . . . .

upon reaching the busted out tower top room, he watches the two compatriots do their damges.

"if that does not work, I have an idea. if all three faces are stabbed simotaniously, then that may do the trick."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

"Try it, its big enough that I can hit it with my breath and avoid the heads."  Dragon Thadeius hisses.









*OOC:*


Since Thadeius's actions are going to take multiple rounds, with one breath weapon type a round, etc.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 7, 2011)

Malacarus will wait for the results of the dragon experiments.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2011)

"Gerhard, you attack one face, i attack another and we another for the third, sound good to you?"

Hedron takes his heavy mace, which seems to still have an enchantment and takes aim.

greater vital strike, mace of disruption (this is going to be fun!)

if undead, make a dc 14 save (fort) or be destroyed.

Also, did Hedron see the rune in the mouth that was facing him at the time of trouble?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 8, 2011)

ooc:  Oh gosh, I missed the initiative rolls.


Gerhard:  what sword are you using?  The one that was temporarily disjoined?  

Thadeius:  roll damage for the first round.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

Thadeius in the form of a huge golden dragon breathes forth a gout of white hot flame.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2011)

in answer to your question FITD:



Lughart said:


> In case of fast healing, Gerhard grabs his (temporarily unmagical) greatsword and runs back towards the creature. If he isn't stopped, he will plunge it through all of it's three heads, keeping it down longer and hopefully killing it.
> 
> [sblock=actions]Round 1: run
> Round 2: coup de grace
> ...


----------



## Lughart (Jan 8, 2011)

OOC: Both swords were disjoined, along with all my other items. Will saves are the bane of fighters.

Gerhard accepts Hedrons invitation and stabs his assigned head furiously once again, timing it with the rangers attack.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 8, 2011)

The non-magical sword strikes the creature, and a strange ripple goes through the negative energy seen only by those with Detect Magic available.  It's flesh parts in a strange way, and does not move afterwards.

Thadeius then hits it, but this time the flesh is destroyed by the dragon's breath.  It is clear that the regeneration it enjoyed is disrupted by, of all things, non-magical weapons!  

Knowing this it is a simple matter to simply dissolve the rest of the flesh, leaving only the adamantine shell.  The shell begins to shrink: if some form of fabrication isn't done to it now, its mass will be lost, possibly to the size when it was only a head, possibly smaller; in fact, the metal could change into useless dust.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

Thaddeus shifts back to his own form and casts fabricate seeking to cover the groups expenses!  Attempting to change the metal into daggers.

"Sreggad otni latem siht nrut sreggaj kcim sa egral sa spil!"

Once his work is done he turns to the others, "I suggest I teleport us to Absalom so we can sell this off, try to replace the items lost, and find accommodation so we can recover ourselves."

[sblock=Fabricate]Using Arcane Bond spell to cast Fabricate - it was not prepared.

Turns up to twenty one cubic feet of adamantine into daggers - succeeds  on the craft check by taking ten.  If the thing is counted as a corpse  and has adamantine in it it should create 1 adamantine dagger for every  pound of adamantium.  Each dagger being worth 3,002gp[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 8, 2011)

A shower of adamantine daggers falls through the air, tinkling all over the grounds of the fortress.  At least one ton of Adamantine (someone do the math for gp value for me?  I'll adjust as needed).

Note:  the setting isn't Epic, nor high-level.  In fact, selling them isn't as simple as going to a pawn shop.  You need to find a buyer who'd want 100+ or so Adamantine daggers, AND who has the money to pay for them.  

Making the magic items will also be time consuming, unless you'd just come back here and do it.  You'd need people to enchant the items, unless you plan to do it yourselves.

Where to go?

Locations in the setting:

Varesia:  backwoods wilderness sitting on ancient haunted ruins.  Two cities of note, but otherwise lots of forests.  Varisians are wandering gypsies.  The cities, etc., are run by the Cheliaxian invaders (basically standard european humans whose society worships devils).  

Absalom:  Island city, center of civilization.  A bit on hard times.  Think New York meets Ancient Rome.  There's a monument here that, if you enter it and survive the challenges, you become a god.  Otherwise: if you can find it, it's here.  If you can make it there you'll make it (ba ba) anywhere.

Irrisen vs. Linnorm Kings:  two norse-style realms.  Irrisen is ruled by Baba Yaga, and her snow queen daughters.  Linnorm Kings (land of) is ruled by barbarian tribes who don't like Baba Yaga or her armies of trolls and giants.  Lots of snow, mead, etc.

Osirion:  egypt, except the Pharohs worshipped strange cosmic beings.  Ergo the Pyramids are spooky.

Taldor:  Think Revolutionary France.  Democracy.  it's so-so, but the food is amazing and the literature is fantastic.  And the wine.  And the countryside.  And the women...  Just don't show up like a pack of idiots expecting something: relax, take it in.

Ustalav:  Ravenloft, basically, but not a demiplane.  Evil epic lich king was defeated by a legion of Paladins, and locked up in a mountain which is now basically haunted (folks don't go there).  Now the lands are covered in mists and old castles.  

Cheliax:  as mentioned above, but the homeland they come from.  Highly civilized, lots of wealth.  And, yeah, pay no attention to the fiend behind the curtain.

Riddleport:  pirate haven, somewhat independent.  Watch your purses.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

[sblock=Math]2,205 lbs in a ton.  So 2,205 daggers. 2,205 x 3,002 = 6,619,410.  Sale value 3,309,705gp.  Divided by 6 = 551,617.5gp per individual share.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 8, 2011)

"If we have item troubles, I can rebuild some of your items...for a price of course," the necromancer states cooly.  "I would need some components, but I could proabably do it."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

"It is the time that would take that concerns me, most of the items lost would likely take weeks if not months to restore.  We do not speak of trifling baubles.  Unless you possess some magical means to restore items I am unaware of?"  Thadeius says managing to indicate that he finds this unlikely with his tone and the quirk of an eyebrow.

The mage removes his portable hole and places it on the ground, before shifting on more into a golden dragon and using his great tail to scoop adamantine daggers by the hundreds into the extradimensional space.

"Absalom seems our clear point of call to me, obviously we ought to offer up the daggers to as many different merchants as possible, primarily offering them as payment in the smallest lots we can manage.  We ought also to exchange as much as possible for diamonds.  Given the current threat I suggest we act swiftly to improve our defenses." The dragon says offisciously as it works.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2011)

[sblock=Aldon Foxglove's math] What kind of ton are you using? metric, imperial or standard? i am use to the simple standard 2000 lb per ton [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 9, 2011)

Xanfire, who has been quiet for some time now (I BLAME YOU INTERNET) finally speaks.

"I agree, Absalom will be an excellent place to go.  We will find refuge at the temple of Iomedae there.  I also wish to pray to Iomedae, and ask for help to get the best of our gear running again."

Looking around at the group Xanfire askes "Which of you gear would you need most?  I may be able to get some of the more destroyed items"  looking at the mithril shield that he knows surly most not work " at least some protection again."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

[sblock=Ton]There are three kinds of ton, which are officially described as a long ton, a short ton, and a ton - according to wikipedia, and wiki answers.  I used the ton which is the metric measure, 1000kg and is also the closest to the median.  A short ton is 2000lbs a long ton is 2240lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2011)

[sblock=ton] i think the short ton is what we shoould have in use, IMHO [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2011)

"Before we go anywhere...I think Malacandrus owes us a bit more explaining," Thorn says, eying the drow warily.

"That thing came for you. It knew you. Where did it come from, exactly? And how did it find you? You always went _mind blanked_ back in the day. That should block just about anything."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 9, 2011)

[sblock=Ton]  Huh.  Why the short Ton?  As a Canadian I end up using both on my scale at home: lbs and kg.  The two weights are about the same.  As a player myself, I'd go for the larger weight, down to the gram.  I'm hoping that means Short Ton?  

Also:  So you know, you're not getting the sell price.  You must find a party interested and able to buy that much Adamantine.  I cannot overstate that most of the world are peasants literally scraping subsistence out of the dirt.  Most people outside a city would prefer to trade in turnips than gold.  City folk love gold.  Militaries love it, but they only have so much and need it for more than just adamantine. 

Wizards and others who enchant things make more money through small items, like tokens of featherfall, than they ever would on big ticket items, I might add.  You can get it done, but it's more as a favour for deeds done than just for gold.

15k gold is the upper limit for most people for a number of reasons.  One is that the weight of gold is so much you'd have to have a wagon to carry it all.  Maybe Gerhard can lift the gold it costs to enchant one weapon.  Maybe.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

[sblock=Yes But] Absalom has a GP limit of 250,000gp, and assets of 3,798,750,000gp - according to the Guide to Absalom.  So there are likely to be hundreds of merchants, etc.  A pricey item is more difficult to shift ergo its better to have numerous less pricey items - such as say adamantine daggers instead of +5 Shields, etc.  If we begin being unable to sell, etc., we'll simply teleport somewhere else, etc.  So while I am sure there will be a reduction in price it should be mitigatible to a degree.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 9, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "Before we go anywhere...I think Malacandrus owes us a bit more explaining," Thorn says, eying the drow warily.
> 
> "That thing came for you. It knew you. Where did it come from, exactly? And how did it find you? You always went _mind blanked_ back in the day. That should block just about anything."




"First, it's Malacarus, not Malacandrus..  I don't know from where it came, the outer darkness maybe, perhaps the prophet summoned it.  I have no idea where it found me, perhaps I overslept for a few minutes.  Third, we should go.  Now.", says the irritated drow, lifting his staff and preparing to teleport.

ooc: not teleporting yet, just preparing to leave.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 9, 2011)

"If its allright, I would like a few of these." Gerhard gathers up eight of the daggers. "The material could be made into a fine sword. Perhaps I could forge one to help fight this prophets minions, once we find out more about them."

Saving his questions for later, Gerhard joins Malacarus as he gets ready to teleport.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2011)

[sblock=ton]I am now guessing that all our items are back to enchanted that did not fail on a 1. also the short ton was 2000 lb, the long ton was more then that and the 1000 KG was the figure he used IIFC. That number he used because it was halfway between the other tow, a median I think rhe refered to it as.


Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=Math]2,205 lbs in a ton.  So 2,205 daggers. 2,205 x 3,002 = 6,619,410.  Sale value 3,309,705gp.  Divided by 6 = 551,617.5gp per individual share.[/sblock]






Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Aldon Foxglove's math] What kind of ton are you using? metric, imperial or standard? i am use to the simple standard 2000 lb per ton [/sblock]






Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=Ton]There are three kinds of ton, which are officially described as a long ton, a short ton, and a ton - according to wikipedia, and wiki answers.  I used the ton which is the metric measure, 1000kg and is also the closest to the median.  A short ton is 2000lbs a long ton is 2240lbs.[/sblock]




[/sblock]

Hedron sighs at the prospect of this mixed company of heros. "the only thing I lost was about 40 normal arrow on the steps back there." he indicates where he prepared to make a stand after escapeing the expanding creature.

he gathers all of his belongings and helps with the load of carrieing the daggeers by packing them away with is equipment. "I am only trying to carry them to the final market", he explains.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 9, 2011)

[sblock=daggeeeers]  Fair enough on the Ton. 

Regardless, I'm saying that in the current economic climate you'll have to RP your way into a sale(s?) with certain parties, who may or may not be dubious.  You're not dealing with peasants is all.

As for enchanting things: at this stage in the game it's not only about money.  There are few high level people running about, and you might not like all the ones that are out there (example: Malacarus).  That's all I'm saying.

I won't say more, though: show, not tell.  It's a discipline I need to get into.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 as for enchanting, i thought that some of the party members could do a good portion of the re-enchanting?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


We could but it would take ages, 1 day per 1000gp remember.  So most of the items would take weeks or months.  I doubt we have the time for that.







[sblock=Daggers]Personally I don't really find sales an interesting part of play on such a large scale, could we simply hire someone we trust - with a high diplomacy - in every large city of note and pay them - with adamantium daggers lol - to sell a portion of the daggers in their city.  That way we can just be given a figure and how long it takes to get it.[/sblock]

"Tell us again what you know of this prophet Malarcarus.  He appears a logical target, albeit one we ought to approach with a great deal of caution.  Do you know of a base, motivations, minions.  We need information, and ideally to weaken him before striking if he can command beasts like that."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 10, 2011)

Malacarus winces as yet another of the Broken Eagles mangles his name.  "The man is completely insane, yet he has many followers.  Common people, really, but he's backed by a cult of equally insane spellcasters as well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

"Well, Malacarus, I take it this was in your city, I do believe you were saying, right?

So, do you have any knowledge of even an approxamate location where he operates out of?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 10, 2011)

WarlockLord said:


> Malacarus winces as yet another of the Broken Eagles mangles his name.  "The man is completely insane, yet he has many followers.  Common people, really, but he's backed by a cult of equally insane spellcasters as well."




"If I Recall, Malacarus, you swore to me that you would reveal everything.  However, let us first move away from the open field."  Xanfire states.


Looking at both the wizards he states " I leave that in your more capable hands."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

"Well Absalom for now then."  Thadeius says, chanting, "Molasba ni elpmet eht fo erof eht ot em ekat yad fo thgil thgin kcalb!"  And teleporting the groups - without error - to the street before Absalom's temple of Iomadae.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

[color=ddd00]*BAMPF!**[/COLOR]*
Hedron arrives in th street right in front of a commoner walking, suprising the poor farmer nearly half to death. "So sorry there, you ok?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 10, 2011)

Malacarus smiles as he watches the farmer, just to see his reaction.  "You may have heard of me." he grins.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

"Yes Malaki wasn't it?"  Thadeius says smiling thinly at the drow.  "No wait Marvin?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 10, 2011)

Xanfire smiled a little at Thadeius comment, and walked up to the door.  He knocks, and enters the temple if no one knocks


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2011)

"Malafikarum could use a disguise if we're to walk around in broad daylight with him," Thorn suggests dryly. "Unless we want to explain to every patrol why one of the kingdom's most wanted is _not_ to be taken in for questioning under a huge block of anti-magic imbued adamantine."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

"I shall seek out a factor to sell a portion of the daggers for us here.  I see no reason to enter the Temple for myself, not a cerebral goddess for all her earnest virtue Iomedae."  Thadeius says, "And yes a means of disguise is in order Mariachi.  I have a Seeming prepared if you do not have the means..." He adds raising a brow quizzically.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

"And maybe start calling him Malcom. or Mal for short."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 10, 2011)

"Seeming.  Very well" replies the drow in a resigned voice, suspecting he'll be dressed in a new shiny illusory clown suit and called a bard.  Soon the reckoning would come."Oh, silence Thud.  You really were never as clever as you made yourself out to be."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 11, 2011)

Thadeius who despite pocking fun has firm ideas about a wizard's dignity nods, "If anyone else wishes to wear a different face let me know now."  After pausing for responses he chants,

"Ecalp sih ni fle lear a tup etsat htiw eno sslac htiw eno ecar retteb a ot ti morfsnary ecaf ylthgisnu sword siht ekat. Ecaf rekop ym ym dear tnac ym dear tnac!"

The drow is transformed into a stern looking elf, whose features resemble Malacarus's own but are longer and more hawkish.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

Hedron pictures the drow as being dressed in apprintice's robes. He smiles openly at his privet joke.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 11, 2011)

"Much appreciated."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 11, 2011)

The farmer is shocked by the teleportation, and even more by Gerhard's gruff greeting.

Wah!  Oy y'dun scrd meh!  m'hart!  m'hart!  M hvn'eh kartiac arrest!  Demd citty folkz alwaz be'en...

He stops and starts when seeing first the rest of the party, and then the dark necromancer they have with them.  His mind flashes to that time Malacarus got hold of a powerful artefact from an elder race that let him draw on the power of the gods; then decided his first act was to project his face across the sky and declare himself overlord of all Golarion.

Muh!  Muh-muh-muh-muh-muhluh... Skeletor!

The other street-goers, who are not farmers but urban city-folk (this guy is just here selling Turnips) nearby likewise begin to stare.  Malacarus isn't easily visible, standing where he is, but it is obvious that a riot will break out if he is spotted by anyone more... articulate.

Then:

The transformation takes hold, and Malacarus' form shifts to that which he hates most:  an elf!

[sblock=his appearance now]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...or, alternatively, a male version of this:






...or!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Or you can pick your own.  
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 11, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> The farmer is shocked by the teleportation, and even more by Gerhard's gruff greeting.
> 
> Wah!  Oy y'dun scrd meh!  m'hart!  m'hart!  M hvn'eh kartiac arrest!  Demd citty folkz alwaz be'en...
> 
> ...




Quick on the uptake is Xanfire, who thinks _saw this coming...  _After calling upon Iomedae's ability to improve his speech, Xanfire turns to the watching crowd and, hoping to buy time for the transformation to finish, begins to speak.

"People of Absalom, please hear me speak.  The man believes that  Skeletor, a.k.a. Malacarus, would walk openly in the city of Abasalom when the Broken Eagles are present, WITH the Broken Eagles.  I ask you, does this make sense?  That Malacarus would be with us on the same day that we are here?  

Of course it does not.  We have defended this city from the terror that is Malacarus time after time.  And we will continue to do so until Malacarus is captured and brought to justice.  If you have seen recent sitings of Malacarus, please inform the authorities at once. "

Turning towards the farmer, Xanfire clapped the man's shoulder and asked him, dierecly, "Now, do you see this "Skeletor" amongst our group today?  Look as long as you like.  You will find he is not here.  Move along.  Move along."

[sblock=Actions]
1st use of Touch of Glory on self.  12 remain for today. +20 To a single check (Diplomacy)

Diplomacy becomes 1d20 + 45 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I like the one with the christmas elf!







hedron quickly thi nks and says after the transformatio, "Its good to get rid of that fake appearence to your real one." then to the farmer, "Relax good sir. We are trying to flush out the minions of uh, skelletor. if you know of any, can you tell me of them? and may I purchase some of your turnups?" holding out a couple of gold pieces he says , "about this much worth of turnups?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 12, 2011)

The people listen in awe to Xanfire's rhetoric.

"Well, that seems reasonable!"   (and)  "Crazy old farmer!" and other murmurs are heard.  

Several of those in the crowd are followers of Iomedae, and they crowd around Xanfire, recognizing their amazingly famous Hierophant.  "It's Xanfire!"  "Pious Xanfire, tell us more?  Like, why are we here?"  "Xanfire, Xanfire, can you heal my brother"  "No, heal me!  I am afflicted with a bald patch (sob)"  "Should I buy shoes or boots?" "Moron, he's a spiritual leader: ask him in the form of a moral question"  "Oh, sorry.  Xanfire, is it *right* to buy shoes or boots?"   The crowd shuffles closer.  Inappropriately closer for some.


The farmer scoffs at Hedron at first.  What?  Sell my Turnips?!  Why, these are worth a ton (tonne, long ton, short ton, baker's ton) of gold, or some other valuable metal you might offer to me, given my circumstances as a subsistance farmer.  How else will I craft turnip-based ales for my children?  He sees the gold, however...  Hrm... maybe I could spare a few of them.  Six turnips to you, govnah!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Thadeius rolls his eyes and if his thoughts turn to the horrid wilting he has prepared they do so only briefly.  He strides off to find a suitable personage to hire to distribute the daggers, and to visit the cities premier magic item emporiums.  "Anyone coming shopping?"  he asks his fellows as he begins heading off.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2011)

Thorn skirts the edges of the crowd, shaking her head wearily. Leave the fame to others; she was happiest outside the limelight. When she sees Thad heading off, she quickly joins him, emerging from his shadow.


"I'll go. Maybe I can find some buyers for those daggers...if you're not too discriminating who you sell to."

(OOC - Knowledge: Local roll, perhaps? Unless Thad has better than +14, of course.  I didn't see Streetwise under Pathfinder...)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Thadeius snorts, "You should know me better than that Thorn.  Morality is the resort of the intellectually unspectacular, a useful tool for the masses, but wholly unnecessary to a being of true intelligence.  Besides if our foes resources are what we might infer from that last encounter we cannot afford to begrudge our scruples a single gold piece, we need to be as well equipped as possible."

[sblock=K.Local]Thadeius has 1 ranks in Knowledge Local, so 
+18 - which is one higher than on his sheet since I just realized I have forgotten to include the Pale Green Ioun Stones +! bonus to all skill checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

"some times it pays to be anonamys. "

At the sight of the first begger he passes the turnips to him and says "Eat well to night, friend" He then folloows the rest of the group. "Just becareful not to eqip a group you may have to fight later with the same weapons you sold them."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 12, 2011)

Malacarus rolls his eyes.  "Skeletor.  Really.  Skeletor.  Does that handsome and intelligent drow look like a skeleton?  I mean, I'm sure if he were here he would be greatly offended", he mutters, joining the band on the Epic Shopping Trip.

OOC: Christmas elf works.  And I realized I have shapechange. Oh well.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 12, 2011)

Beggar:  Um, wow.  Turnips.  You got a knife I can cut it up with, or a pot to cook it in?  I ain't got teeth, cause I can't afford milk and this is a medieval fantasy setting!  Geez, just dump your garbage here, eh?  Damned adventurers think they're bloody saints for throwing turnips at every beggar they see.  Bastards.  

ooc:  

IC:

Thaddeius can think of a number of interested parties.  One of several assassins guilds would love some of these daggers.  Also the Pathfinder society could use them, seeing as they're adventurers.  Mage guilds, too.

There are no "magic item shops".  They're independent craftspersons whose stores are not on the street corner in plain sight.  They're more likely reached by appointment, and you have to know someone in the know...  Luckily you do, having known the teleport spell for some time, and possibly being the highest-level mage in the city you can think of (sans Malacarus), you've been to all of them at least once.

If there's particular magic shop in the Absalom book you're thinking of, let me know.  

You may want to let me know the specific magical service you'd like to procure first.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=Shapechange]I'd call using a 9th level spell for a disguise excessive anyway, lol.  Besides Seeming last for 12 hours, Shapechange only last for 3 and a half.  Should be noted that Thadeius's is still running he just is not using it btw - in case we get ambushed![/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 12, 2011)

btw:  We're outside a temple of Iomedae, right?  "The" temple, or just "A" temple?  You lot tell me.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 12, 2011)

Malacarus will just lay low.  While he's tempted to procure scrolls from the mage guilds, he realizes that he'd probably have to fight his way out after they saw through his seeming.

[sblock=Shapechange]
Yes, I realize the duration is crappy, but it beats looking like Mariachi the Christmas elf.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=Temple]Specifically the 7th Church, which according to the Guide to Absalom has a ten foot statue of Iomedae carved in red limestone banded with sapphire.  Apparently it was the location of the 7th Miracle performed by Iomedae before her ascent to godhood, when Absalom was attacked by a huge force of sea ghouls during a great storm and the guard could not find the creatures in the darkness to stop their rampage she called dwon the light of the stars to pierce the clouds and light the invaders so they could be defeated.  Neat.  Its in the Ascendent Court District in the center of Absalom.[/sblock]

[sblock=Christmas Elf]Except Thadeius actually made you look like a dignified elf with more or less your own features.  Wizards dignity and all that.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=Festivus elf]  PLEASE!   This is a highly emmersive roleplay experience.  Technically there isn't Christmas without Christ.  I don't know what the alternative Winter Solstice festival is... xp to whoever figures it out?

And I did say you could pick your own picture.  Just funnin' ya with the elf (I know some GMs really mean that stuff; had one myself, hated it cause it was personal and persistent on many levels, so ABSOLUTELY I wouldn't force humiliation on you like that).
I was hoping you'd find a cool pic online you like and post it here.  If you wanted to?

Also:  if I play a female elf ranger/rogue, that one with the tiger is so what I'd pic.  Wonder who did that portrait, they're fantastic.[/sblock]

[sblock=also]  Malacarus is technically a head of state.  Like Dr. Doom in the FF cartoon series, he might even have an embassy in Absalom.  [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have your answer Taxfest!  Its Abadar's holiday, seriously it is - love it!


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 12, 2011)

Meanwhile, at the Legion of Doom 7th temple of Imoedae


fireinthedust said:


> The people listen in awe to Xanfire's rhetoric.
> 
> "Well, that seems reasonable!"   (and)  "Crazy old farmer!" and other murmurs are heard.
> 
> Several of those in the crowd are followers of Iomedae, and they crowd around Xanfire, recognizing their amazingly famous Hierophant.  "It's Xanfire!"  "Pious Xanfire, tell us more?  Like, why are we here?"  "Xanfire, Xanfire, can you heal my brother"  "No, heal me!  I am afflicted with a bald patch (sob)"  "Should I buy shoes or boots?" "Moron, he's a spiritual leader: ask him in the form of a moral question"  "Oh, sorry.  Xanfire, is it *right* to buy shoes or boots?"   The crowd shuffles closer.  Inappropriately closer for some.



Xanfire raised his hands up for room, and for silence.

"Followers of Iomedae, I have been brought here for a sacred quest, and I must speak to the Head Cleric inside.  Later, I will be happy to answer any and all questions.  Including if shoes or boots are better. "  

With small laugh to himself, and noticing that his group had already disappeared from sight, Xanfire returns and enters the great temple.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

"Guess we could start with here at the temple for a customer for our weres. And lets stay away from places like the Assassin's guild. They fall under the category of 'groups we may need to fight later on."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
I figured some dignity.  I'll find an image later tonight.
I figured this wasn't so much "humiliate the player" as "Dark Lord goes undercover, hilarity ensues.  We did have all the "Skeletor" references after all., so I was ready to play the whole thing for laughs.  No hard feelings. 

Although what is the diplomatic status between the kingdom we are in and the Sarusan Dominion? Wouldn't I have diplomatic immunity as a head of state, or are we currently at war?
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 16, 2011)

Thadeius & Thorn (and anyone off with them):  I'm guessing you two are together?

Thadeius thinks of one of the esoteric societies he's aware of, and various merchants, and one in particular comes to mind: the order of the unblinking eye, a group of theosophists whose goal includes mastery of both arcane and divine sources of magic.  They have some interests as war mages and healers for battles, and may know of a warlord or three who'd be interested in some adamantine.

Also: the dwarven Weaponer's Guild is another option.  They could certainly use the raw materials, for armor and weapons.


Xanfire and others at the Temple of Iomedae:  Going in you are greeted with an amazing sight including incredibly vaulted ceilings covered in artwork dedicated to Iomedae.

There are peasants of all sorts, and passersby. 

As Xanfire is walking through the crowd, the sudden clatter of wood falling to the floor draws his attention: a young man in the robes of a novice has dropped a cup on the ground and is hunched over with a pile of things in his arms that look like he's about to drop them.  He is, of course, staring at Xanfire like a halfling staring into a stampede of bulettes; Xanfire is used to this, of course: fan awe.

A line of novices are standing next to him at attention, having seen such a senior member of their faith.  Only one person nearby stoops to help him pick up the fallen cup, a young woman with worn leather armor and a wooden training sword at her side: clearly one of the novice templars of the temple.  What are you dolts standing around not helping for?

Stand at attention, that's Xanfire!!! one of them hisses at her.

She looks up, then stands at perfect attention.  The novice she was helping, still slack-jawed, looses his already clumsy hold on the pile of goods as it clatters to the floor.  Horrified, he straightens up with the others.

[sblock=Xanfire] They will stay like that until you say something or dismiss them.  Part of their training as novices.  You can walk off or just motion with a hand.  Or you can chew them out, whatever: you're the ranking member.[/sblock]

The Grand Templar of the Temple of Iomedae is approaching to speak to Xanfire and the other companions.  He could be someone who could help witht he Adamantine sales.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

Hedron sighs and bends down to pick the articals off the floor. then holds them to the novice to take. " he doesn't bite, usually ", he whispers, though not too quiet to keep away from Xanfire's ears.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 16, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Xanfire and others at the Temple of Iomedae:  Going in you are greeted with an amazing sight including incredibly vaulted ceilings covered in artwork dedicated to Iomedae.
> 
> There are peasants of all sorts, and passersby.
> 
> ...




Xanfire looks at the novices and smiles.  He says "At ease friends.  We are all equals in faith."

He then has a look of sadness on his face, looking down at the mess "While I am glad to be honored as for coming here, I am ashamed to see that out of all those present, there was one among you who assisted your fellow man."  He looks at the girl and says "You have done a good deed today.  What is your name, so I may inform the Grand Templar of what you have done.  And to the rest of you, please be helpful to all.  I will assist you in cleaning this up. "

He will then start cleaning up the mess, and hand the objects over to the group.  



fireinthedust said:


> The Grand Templar of the Temple of Iomedae is approaching to speak to Xanfire and the other companions.  He could be someone who could help witht he Adamantine sales.




Once the Templar comes within range, Xanfire himself will kneel and wait for the Templar to speak.

EDIT:


Scott DeWar said:


> Hedron sighs and bends down to pick the articals off the floor. then holds them to the novice to take. " he doesn't bite, usually ", he whispers, though not too quiet to keep away from Xanfire's ears.




Xanfire says nothing, but looking close, a flicker of a laugh was seen.  However, it must have been the light, as his face is now set.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

Thadeius heads for the head quarters of the Order of the Unblinking Eye with whoever wishes to accompany him.   Once there he explains that he has a large quantity of adamantine weapons of exquisite quality and wishes to sell, or exchange them for powerful magical items of his choice.  He does not give specific figures, but instead tries to gauge how much the Order would be willing to buy, etc.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 16, 2011)

Gerhard goes with Thadeius. The local warlords they might be more at ease around a fellow warrior, and his background with the dwarven smiths could be of use with the weaponers guild. Either way, he's confident he can be a positive influence during the sale.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 17, 2011)

Malacarus goes with Thadeius, figuring that he could pick up some new spells.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 17, 2011)

Temple:

Squire Novice Adara, your grace. the red-haired girl says.  She has a good energy about her, a good nature and a strength that exude from her; in time you can see she'd make a good paladin(!).  As the thought comes to mind, she chimes in I should say, sir, I only helped because I didn't see you.  We're taught to respect higher order members, and I failed to be mindful of my surroundings, as the novice acolytes were.

The other novices scramble to help the one novice pick up the objects.  

The one who dropped the items has an intelligent look in his eyes, a scholarly type; he looks at Hedron in the eye and mutters thanks.  Clearly he gets the joke, but as a Novice is loathe to "giggle" in front of Xanfire or the others.  (though, you may suspect, if he had a few in him...)

The Grand Templar arrives, but as Xanfire kneels he stoops and motions for him to get to his feet.  No, I think for once we can skip ceremony.  After all, Xanfire, I wouldn't be here if it weren't for what you've done for the faith!  If you hadn't turned down this position, or that of the High Priest, that is.  What can I do for you, my teacher?
He is a large-bodied man, and exudes experience and confidence compared to the novices; he has seen much adventure and battle, for certain, having been offered the position of Grand Templar, the defender of the Temple and one who trains Paladins and Clerics in the art of war.  Still, even he looks upon Xanfire with respect and even a little reverence for his better's achievements.


The Unblinking Eye:

The way there is into the slums of Absalom, around several allies and back routes.  While there are gangs of ruffians lurking about ruined areas of the city, they don't move against such obviously superior foes.  Still, the walk is a bit of a hike, through streets and even through rubble areas.

Absalom has recently had massive quakes that ruined parts of the city.  Whole neighbourhoods leveled, and to date they have not been thoroughly rebuilt.  Some of them have simply devolved into slums, though with amazing bits of surviving architecture.

The Unblinking Eye chapter house is a fantastic example of a building that survived, virtually untouched, but having been cut off from the rest of the city by slums or ruins, is a bit out of the way.  Possibly the rebuilding efforts didn't go near it because it just looks creepy, and the tenants have some influence on those around them. 

The front door of the house is built into the side of a large block of buildings.  One end of this block is rubble, the other end houses a lot of people: there are laundry lines going between the buildings all along this alleyway.  There are black-hooded ruffians sitting on steps or loitering about below the lines of laundry.

The front door you meant to go to is actually an archway with a tiny glass orb set into it designed to look like an eye.  As your party approaches, the eye moves to look at you.

Beyond the archway is a long corridor open to the sky, which turns severely right (90*) at the end.  The entrance to the house is around that corner.

What do you do?


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 17, 2011)

Malacarus will wait for someone else to greet the eye.  He has no intention of speaking (and drawing attention to himself) unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 17, 2011)

"I am Thadeius Varrarran, I seek council with your leaders.  Please do not make me wait."  Thadeius says tapping his foot in irritation at the delay.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a pause, followed by a gust of wind from down the corridor.  The wind blows dust along with it, and a growing gasp of a whisper saying THHHHHAAAAAADDDEEEEEEIIUSSSSSSSS....  COOOOoooommmee iiinn--*  before breaking in front of you.


[sblock=Hedron, Thorn, Gerhard]
 I know I'm focused on the others, but feel free to join in.  You're all incredibly respected/feared/loathed/loved around the city.  If you want to go to your own spot, or help out with the others, I encourage it.  I'm just going along with whoever acts, and going according to roles (ie: sure, the temple of Iomedae would make a big deal of Xanfire).  

Like Gerhard: I know you wanted to see the dwarven weaponers.  If you wanted to take someone with you, we could see them.  If you're okay with Thad at the Unblinking Eye, that's good too.  In fact, you could steal the show there, as could Thorn, or Thad, or Mal.

Does that make sense?  I just don't want people feeling like they need to lurk for a while, whilst the GM plays with the others.

Also Mal:  okay, good.  Just making sure.  Hard to note inflection in type.     And you make a fantastic Xmas/Taxfest elf, btw.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 17, 2011)

"Ah melodrama, how quaint."  Thadeius says, entering.

[sblock=OOC]What's the knowledge check for info on the Unseeing Eye?[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Jan 17, 2011)

Good idea.

Gerhard breaks off from the group (though anyone is welcome to join) and heads towards the Absalom headquarters of the weaponers guild. Having never been comfortable around adminstrative types, he hopes to meet someone he knows.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2011)

Hedron silently taks his leave and joins Gerhard


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 17, 2011)

The two warriors leave their parties and meet at the hq of the Dwarven Weaponer's Guild.  The guild is in the craftsman district of Absalom, in an area adjacent to a swath of ruined city: an outcropping of rock above a drop with the ruined city below.

The building is itself a fort, built sturdy and squat.  The doors are a smaller version of a castle gate, but the two of you are aware that this building could clearly withstand seige for some time.  Out back plumes of smoke reach skyward.  

There are two statues shaped like dwarves in plate mail: squat, armored, sturdy.  They could even be dwarves, but they're lodged in the wall.  The slits of their vizers could function as arrow slits, you note.

There is a great knocker on the door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2011)

Hedron stands a pace back as he is carrieing the prefered weapon of the 'pasty elves' and does not want to offend the delicate senses of the dwarves.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 17, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "Ah melodrama, how quaint."  Thadeius says, entering.




"I'm with him," says the disguised drow, following.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 17, 2011)

Gerhard grabs the great knocker and pounds it three times into the door, before standing back. "I don't think you need to be so modest, Hedron. The dwarves respect great craftsmen such as yourselves, even if you're not married to stone and steel like them."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 18, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Squire Novice Adara, your grace. the red-haired girl says.  She has a good energy about her, a good nature and a strength that exude from her; in time you can see she'd make a good paladin(!).  As the thought comes to mind, she chimes in I should say, sir, I only helped because I didn't see you.  We're taught to respect higher order members, and I failed to be mindful of my surroundings, as the novice acolytes were.




Standing up, and with a smile Xanfire points to the back of Hedron "I am not very good at perceiving my surroundings either.  Why do you think I'm friends with him?"  Looking at all the novices one last time Xanfire says "May the grace of Iomedae be upon you, and good luck in your training."





fireinthedust said:


> No, I think for once we can skip ceremony.  After all, Xanfire, I wouldn't be here if it weren't for what you've done for the faith!  If you hadn't turned down this position, or that of the High Priest, that is.  What can I do for you, my teacher?




Shaking hands with the Grand Templar, Xanfire says "I feel my work is out in the field, and not here.  You have done well for yourself here. Look at the novices as proof.  See them grow with your teachings."

Xanfire points out the training that the novices do as they walk past them.

After talking with the Grand Templar for sometime, Xanfire's face turns serious.

"It has been to long since my last trip here.  I wish I could linger for a while longer.  However, time is of the esscennce, and there is much to discuss.  Can we return to your office?  I feel it would be best to dicuss matters there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2011)

Lughart said:


> Gerhard grabs the great knocker and pounds it three times into the door, before standing back. "I don't think you need to be so modest, Hedron. The dwarves respect great craftsmen such as yourselves, even if you're not married to stone and steel like them."



Hedron grins at the complement, and replies, "lets hope they appreciate the craftsmanship of our wears."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2011)

Thorn tags along with Thad, partly to keep an eye on her former employer, and partly because she figures this is probably where to go if she wants her cloak and Seeing Gem replaced with even reasonable facsimiles. Plus, she reflects, some kind of defense against that anti-magic power would probably be good.

She doesn't bother announcing herself, she just follows Thad through the door.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=Temple of Iomedae]  Xanfire is led beyond the common prayer area of the Temple, through a set of doors to where the priesthood spends their days.  However, they are not headed to the Grand Templar's office.

I'm afraid you timing is impeccable, Xanfire.  More than you know, and that's what scares me.  The Old Woman sent for you before you and your friends arrived.  I think she saw something in her visions, and you know what that means...  The paladin left off ominously as you made your way towards the office of the High Cleric of Iomedae.

In the office, going through the doors, you see the High Cleric seated behind a desk, and in front of the desk are chairs, apparently for you and one other: an old woman covered by funeral veils, with a withered hands on her lap.  In her hand is a string of beads, and her bony thumb clicks through them one by one.  

Despite all your adventures, you've only ever heard of "the Old Woman", a mystic Oracle of immense age and wisdom who spends her time cloistered away from the world.  You're not sure where she fits into the hierarchy of the church, or even if she's an Oracle of Iomedae (though she should be, considering the High Cleric is dealing with her).  Only that occasionally she gets visions that have to do with you, and that there are some orders from your church that you're sure had to do with one of her visions; these led to adventures, including your participation in events that worked out in strange ways simply because you were there.  Even for a master cleric like yourself, that's eerie.

The High Cleric (who you remember showing how to do certain prayers years back; gosh, you've been teaching a lot of these high ups in the Church of Iomedae, and they've done well for themelves) looks at you with a certain awe: the Old Woman was right again!

Xanfire!  You're here, I--

The Old Woman cuts in.

The sun rises and sets and you know not why, but this mystery amazes you, strange these High Clerics and their lack of faith.  Xanfire, you have arrived with a warning and found only questions.  Come and say what you are here to say, but know that great sorrow awaits you at the end of our meeting.  She doesn't look at you, but only the click click clack of the beads in her fingers makes any noise in the silence between her words and whatever you say next.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dwarven Weaponers]  The door opens, and you enter into the fortress of the Weaponers.  Armored guards, all dwarves, escort you through another set of door, to a stiflingly small office.  

You find yourselves all too close to a dwarven merchant behind an oak desk.  He's got a dark beard and red leather armor on, a pock-marked nose, and a sheaf of papers and a quill in his hands.  The three of you are squished into one five-foot space, and a ceiling only just six feet high.

Gentlemen, make yourselves at home.  What can I do for you?[/sblock]

[sblock=The Unblinking Eye]  Going down the corridor, the eye in the archway does nothing but watch you.  Up the walls you feel watched, and small slits for windows can be seen, though not seen through.  The corridor is only five feet wide, an alleyway, but enough for simple passage; and not, you note, for a party of adventurers who need more space to assault a door.

The door is open when you turn the corner, popping open with a sound.  It is made of old brown wood, polished, and short, just under six feet, so you find the need to duck as you enter.

Entering the chapter house of the Esoteric Order of the Unblinking Eye, you go for a moment in darkness until the door closes behind you.  Then the light turns on.

The inside of the house is an extra-dimensional space.  There you stand on a small landing made of stone, with a set of steps going up and another set going down, neither set having railings.  The steps they branch off into various catwalks and staircases, some ending at doorways, some suddenly taking an angle and folding up so that one would have to walk up walls to use them.  Beyond the steps and catwalks, however, you see only swirling colors of fantastics, prismatic lights: an infinite dimensional void.  Here and there cloaked and hooded figures walk along the pathways and staircases.

There is a hollow, echoing sound of a clock's tick-tock.

Then a voice speaks to you from nowhere and everywhere.  I am the voice of the Unblinking Eye.  Why do you enter our domain girded in such powerful sorceries?[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

"I seek to trade, and know that the Unblinking Eye is one of the few entities possessed of the power, wealth, and foresight to both see the value of what I possess and pay me a fair price for it. We have come into possession of a large number of Adamantine Daggers of exquisite quality. I wish to trade these items for either diamonds, coin, or powerful magical items to be chosen by myself and my colleagues from those you have access to and inclination to trade. How much adamantium would you be willing to purchase, and what are you prepared to offer to acquire it?"

Thadeius says in a non nonsense voice, not the least intimidated by the ominous surroundings.









*OOC:*


What Knowledge Check to get info on the Unblinking Eye please fireinthedust?  I might tell them a bit about the situation, etc., if they seem benign.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2011)

> The door opens, and you enter into the fortress of the Weaponers. Armored guards, all dwarves, escort you through another set of door, to a stiflingly small office.
> 
> You find yourselves all too close to a dwarven merchant behind an oak desk. He's got a dark beard and red leather armor on, a pock-marked nose, and a sheaf of papers and a quill in his hands. The three of you are squished into one five-foot space, and a ceiling only just six feet high.
> 
> Gentlemen, make yourselves at home. What can I do for you?




The ranger clears his throat and in a respectful but straightforward tone he says, "good day sir. We have some murchandice that we are in need of trad for gems or coin that we believe you could be in the market for." He carefully removes one of the daggers he has on his person and places it on the desk for the Dwarf to examine.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 23, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=Temple of Iomedae] Xanfire is led beyond the common prayer area of the Temple, through a set of doors to where the priesthood spends their days. However, they are not headed to the Grand Templar's office.
> 
> I'm afraid you timing is impeccable, Xanfire. More than you know, and that's what scares me. The Old Woman sent for you before you and your friends arrived. I think she saw something in her visions, and you know what that means... The paladin left off ominously as you made your way towards the office of the High Cleric of Iomedae.
> 
> ...



 Xanfire could hardly believe that after all these years, he finally met the Old Woman.  There are a number of times he had missed her by seconds, he was sure of it.  However, the fact that she had waited for him here, and actually called to meet with him, gave him a very bad feeling.  

With a small sigh, Xanfire straigtens his back.  "Very well.  Here is what happend... " and started the story.    When he metions having sworn Malacarus to his service, the High Cleric looks aghast,  and Grand Templar stammers "By the Nine Hells, what were you thinking Xanfire!"  Xanfire states, with irritation in his voice "Malacarus is very powerful, there is no argument there.  Him being there was instrumental in our victory against this Emmisary.  And he will offer himself up to us after our victory.  He has shown a record of keeping his promises.  Or do you forget that insident at the temple in [Other temple], when you were taken hostage?   He let everyone go, AS PROMISED, with his defeat.  Now then..."

The explanation of the events took about 5 minutes. With the story told, Xanfire pauses a second.  He had a bad feeling about the next few minutes.  Looking at the Old Woman and the rest gathered here, Xanfire asks "Now, who is this man?  Do we have a name for him?  What do you forsee for us?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 23, 2011)

Malacarus merely waits and watches the results of Thadeius' negotiations.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 26, 2011)

Gerhard sits down, trying to hide his discomfort and failing. He waits for the dwarf to examine the dagger before speaking.

"Hacks work, of course, but made of real adamantine. We have recently come across several tons of the material. If you're interested we could handle any quantity you want to purchase."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Weaponers]  Gerhard tries to sit down, and makes it, but pushes his friends against the wall.  Armor squeaks against armor, until his finally pulls the chair out: the only method of getting into it is by stepping over it.  Sitting down brings his head to about cod piece level with his friends, and just below the chin of the dwarven weaponer.  Clearly this is intentional in the room's design (dwarves with wares this good don't want people feeling too comfortable), but showing any sign of discomfort would be like showing weakness.  It could lose them any future ability to deal with the dwarves.

Well, let's see... huh, weird stuff.  What, did you get a *wizard* to fabricate these?!  Well, we'd buy them for the metal.  Interesting alloy... How much do you have?[/sblock]

[sblock=Xanfire]
ooc: let me talk for the npcs; I might have tricks up my sleeve and things I couldn't have them say that they otherwise might (ie: everyone is a werewolf doppleganger, so they'd never touch the silver dagger of truth you want to show them; so they can't take it and go "hmmm, nice dagger, tastes like silver").  In this adventure I just might have done that, or may do it, just saying.  In this case, though, that's exactly what I would have had the Templar say, so you nailed it.

IC:  

There is a threat to the gods that walks upon Golarion.  That man who has conquered the nation of your enemy-ally is but the first finger of the misfortune to come.  The great undoing that will swallow our world.  I have seen it.

The future is in your hands, Xanfire, and those of your friends.  Should you perish in this undertaking and your souls be forever devoured beyond the power of Iomedae or any other to raise, the price for you would not be too high.  

You must find the Astral Necronomicon, that book from which the fiend who dwells in your enemy's kingdom received his.  That is all I know.  If not, you cannot know how to defeat him.  If you fail to do that, then one by one there shall come beings of horrible power upon Golarion, to devour our world.  To devour the gods themselves.

This I have seen.

There is a long silence and horrified looks on the Templar and the Cleric's faces; possibly even yours, if you could feel your face.  It would be unbelievable if this wasn't the Old Woman herself saying it.

The High Cleric speaks first This is blasphemy!  Impossible!  Iomedae, the gods, they, they couldn't allow this![/sblock]

[sblock=Unblinking Eye]

The voice hangs in the air.  And how are we to know this is no trick?  You come to us in the form of Thadeius, but wrapped in the magic of a shapeshifter?  And with you comes a dark elf most sinister wrapped in illusion, with his old comrade with him?  Did you think the Unblinking Eye could be so fooled as to not see the truth?

ooc: you are aware that it is a breach of protocol to have 9th level spells that let you transform into *anything* (from dragon to golem to linnorm, etc.) on while entering the sanctum sanctorum of an esoteric society of mages.  

Knowledge:  the Unblinking Eye is fairly reclusive, though involved in the purchase of magical items.  They are great diviners, thus the eye motif.  They have a thing for seeing the truth beyond reality, looking through illusions, so True Seeing is likely standard issue for their high ups.  Otherwise, you know that they buy a lot of items, but don't sell them to others.  They sell their services as battle mages to small armies, and as sages and oracles.  Their mages never show their faces in public, always wearing veils with a large eye motif over their heads.

And that's it: esoteric = really secretive.  Knowing about them means taking their secrets (which they don't want) or destroying them as a rival mage (which they don't want).
  If you'd cared you could have used your scrying ages ago, but it hasn't really been worth your notice until recently.  Adventuring mages spend less time involved in mage society politics, so espionage hasn't been a big deal for you.  You're more likely to have purchased items, so needed to have good relations, than worrying about getting into their secret club.  They're fairly obscure, too, so haven't been more than a blip on your magic-item-buying/selling radar.  

Honestly, though, I don't know how much either of you would know about a mages society ie: wouldn't a 20th level wizard know a lot?  I'm not sure.  They work hard to remain secretive is all I'm saying.

In fact, I don't know whether their having an extra-dimensional base inside Absalom would hit you as a surprise.  Usually other wizards aren't as powerful as this would need, or even as powerful as you two: you're kinda the Elminsters of this setting (well, not quite, but you're up there).  Maybe this is a Magnificent Mansion effect?
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

"Do you seriously expect me to lend credence to the idea that the Unblinking Eye does not have the means to cast True Seeing?  If so I have clearly come to the wrong place.  I mean no disrespect, but I face dangerous foes and to dismiss a powerful and useful magic like this for a petty politeness hardly seems appropriate or wise.

The Dark Elf is wrapped in my own illusion and I will guarantee his behavior, one way or another.  We face a foe that is a threat to all, including yourselves, otherwise what reason would I have to treat with both a foe and an ancient enemy of my race.

Come now we are Mages I am sure I am telling you nothing you have not figured out for yourselves and I grow weary of it.  I wish to make an exchange that will be doubly profitable for you, it will both enrich you and aide us in defeating a foe that would eventually do you harm."


----------



## Lughart (Jan 26, 2011)

"Two tons, give or take. And yes, the knife is bent into shape by magic, not a proper forge."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Bent into Shape!]
That was a 28 craft check MW only requires 20, bent into shape indeed... [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 26, 2011)

Xanfire was still in shock over hearing the old woman's reply.  "Astral Necronomicon?"   _I have a few more questions for __Malacarus __..._

However, the High Cleric's outburst was correct.  He decided to follow up with another question: "Surly, just as the High Cleric said, something that is so dangerous to the gods will not be put to justice?  Or..." with a sudden thought " what if the gods themselves cannot harm this thing?  Is that why they will be destroyed? "

Xanfire waits patiently for the response. 

[sblock=FitD]
Sorry bout that... I figured that if someone of such an important religious stature said "Oh BTW bad guy and I are friends now" it would be a "wait WHAT?!" kinda moment.  
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Unblinking Eye]  Our laws are our laws and cannot be-- (pause)  --You have something you wish to sell.  Show us, and we shall decide to trade with you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Temple] The Old Woman does not answer right away, instead drawing her hand back beneath her shawls.  I have said what I have seen, Xanfire.  If you have more to ask of the gods, then you should ask them.

She slowly gets up out of her chair and makes her way to a small door to the side of the High Cleric's office, presumably whence she came in; it is flush to the wall, unnoticable behind a tapestry, but she opens it and hobbles through.  She calls back as she goes.  There is no time to lose, young one.  No time at all.  There will be no time.[/sblock]

[sblock=weaponers]Two tons of Adamantine?  Worked as badly as this?  Well, I won't be buying it for the craftsmanship, that's for sure.  And considering the cost of melting it down... strange ingots, you know...  I'll give you 50,000 gold for the whole lot[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

Thadeius raises a brow, but smiles thinly and reaches slowly into a pocket producing his portable hole.

"I trust the opening of a portable hole will not disagree with your accommodations?"  He reaches down and spreads the hole upon the floor and utilizes a mage hand to lift a single beautifully crafted adamantine dagger forth gently steering it towards the eye and allowing it to revolve slowly.

"I have these in significant numbers, I could let you have as many as a thousand perhaps more.  I would of course allow for a reasonable discount for bulk purchase, we are all beings of prodigious intellect I am sure we can arrive at a mutually beneficial deal without resort to petty bickering and the like.  I will also, should you not wish to do so yourselves, transform the metal to a shape of equal quality more to your liking should you wish it."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 27, 2011)

Xanfire is still speechless as the Old Woman leaves.  After a momment, he looks at both the Grand Templar and High Cleric.  A look of determination can be found on his face. 


"My friends are in this city selling items of a considerable worth.  Find them, and bring them here, as soon as possible.  I will bring them up to date.  I also require two addional things from the Temple's Vault.  The first is diamond dust of a significant magnitude. The second is the object I wore around my neck when I first defeated Malacarus.  Please bring them to me quickly.  In the meantime, I will pray to Iomedae, and ask for her guidance in this.  In the private prayer room of course.  Any objections?"

Pulling out his coin purse from his bag, Xanfire deposits a significant amount of gold in front of the two men.  "Is this enough to cover it?"

[sblock=FiTD]
I will be unavailable from now till Sunday.  If possible, I would also like to buy materials and focuses for Holy Aura and Miracle.  I will then take 15 minutes to pray for more spells while the Temple finds the Broken Eagles.

Of course, if I do not have 15 minutes, then that works.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

[sblock=FitD] actually it is 1 ton or about 2200 lb of the metel, and it was rolled by AFg as a 28 vs DC 20.[/sblock]

"Well, obviously you are not interested in this metal so I think we could only sell 500 of these to you. I am sure there are others that are willing to pay for what these are really worth."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 29, 2011)

[sblock=Unblinking Eye]  As Thadeius opens the portable hole, the voice says nothing, not arguing the point.  However, one of the figures wandering this environment comes through a doorway nearby and walks down the set of steps directly near you.  

It is a gnome or halfling or other tiny race, covered in the robes and head-scarves of the Unblinking eye, the large eye covering where their face must be.  Clearly it is here to receive the dagger, holding its hand out to take it.

As the adamantine knife floats towards it, it takes the blade and looks at it.  The same voice speaks to you.

We will purchase your wares.  You have made your sale.  When can you bring them to us?[/sblock]

[sblock=Weaponers]  Hold on, then.  How many of these do you have?

ooc:  he is clearly haggling to get a fix on you guys.  Dwarves are stingy buggers.  A low price can also test you to see if you've got a sense of the pricing for these items.
  Keep in mind that the goods these weaponers can sell are incredible.  As 20th level characters, they're one of the few groups that could make things of your calibre.  Literally, if you can pay the riches AND get the components needed, you can buy many of the items in the Core book, plus other designs.[/sblock]

[sblock=Temple]  The High Cleric is in shock.  The Grand Templar, however, moves quickly to action.  Take whatever you need.  You have our full support in getting to the bottom of this.  What should we do?

The High Cleric snaps to attention, and gives a cold glare to the Grand Templar.  Why are you asking him?  There is a tense pause as the Templar's mouth opens in confusion.  I'm the High Cleric, not Xanfire, and not some dotty old wench blasphemer!  This is some kind of madness.  The gods couldn't be in danger, and we'll not spend all our resources on some wild goose chase!  I didn't get to be high cleric by bankrupting our church on some whim.  If the gods had something to say, they would have spoken to ME!   By the end, the High Cleric is yelling, hand shaking while thumping on a holy tomb on the office desk.

The Grand Templar is silent, bows to the High Cleric, but out of the corner of his eye gives a (carefully hidden) look to Xanfire:  "what do we do?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 29, 2011)

"How many do you wish.  I have a goodly number with me this moment. I am pleased we can do business."  Thadeius replies inclining his head slightly to the gnome and smiling thinly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

[sblock=FitD] actually it is 1 ton or about 2200 lb of the metel, and it was rolled by AFg as a 28 vs DC 20. *Hedron has about 125 on hand as he is limited in weight. He plans on buying 25 of those directly from the party at full price.[/sblock]

"Well, obviously you are not interested in this metal so I think we could only sell 500 of these to you. I am sure there are others that are willing to pay for what these are really worth."

"I know we have a buyer who will pay the full value of 3000 each, and change. Your offer shows that perhaps you have not the funds to purchase these fine quality,enchantable weapons. We can let thesse go for , 2500 each, just to save us some time."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 30, 2011)

[sblock=Weaponers] 2500?  I'll take 1000, if you've got them.  What's the total stock?

Hedron & Gerhard:  feel free to step in.  Sorry it's not combat yet.[/sblock]

[sblock=Unblinking Eye]  We will take all of them.  All that you have.  When can you bring them all to us? The voice of the Unblinking Eye says, very directly.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 30, 2011)

"There remains the matter of payment.  What do you offer.  I should be able to have them here this day, likely far sooner."  Thadeius replies smoothly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2011)

"Gerhart, how many do you have on hand to sell? How do yoou intend on paying for them?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2011)

Thorn gets a premonition of doom; two groups of people, with no communication between them, each trying to sell the same inventory.

"Maybe I should check on Xan and Gerhard," she suggests. "Before you finalize this. Just to be neighborly."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2011)

Xanfire could hardly believe what was happening.  How could the High Cleric NOT believe what was going on.  The attack on the Broken Eagles, Malacarus showing up about this man, and now the Old Woman herself.  If that didn't prove that something was not right, he couldn't figure out what would.  

However, now was not the time to argue.  Bowing as well to the High Cleric, Xanfire says "Very well then.  I see that _you_ will not get the items I requested.  I will look elsewhere for them. "

On the _you_, a significant, but hidden from the High Cleric, look from Xanfire to the Grand Templar says exactly what Xanfire needs.  "Diamond dust and that reliquary"

Xanfire stands up and says "If you need me, I will be praying for guidance"  _As you should do as well  _Xanfire then turns and starts leaving the room.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 30, 2011)

"I might go as well.  I see Thadeius has everything under control," says the bored dark wizard.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 31, 2011)

"I only have the samples I brought on me," Gerhard responds to Hedron, before turning towards the dwarf, "but we can bring you your wares within the day. Faster, if required. And, as my friend asked, what manner of payment did you have in mind?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 31, 2011)

[sblock=Xanfire]  You know Paladins well enough to know that he won't go against a direct order from his superior.  Not lightly, at any rate, and certainly not until an attempt has been made to change his mind.  To do otherwise would go against his oath, class and alignment.  Potentially risk yours as well.

You're fairly certain the High Cleric is just plain scared.  Her belief system is being challenged, and that's not something that anyone (regardless of their inclination towards or away from faith) takes lightly.  In fact, the idea that the gods are in danger seems ludicrous to you as well, on an intellectual level.  You're a 20th level cleric who learned everything in the field.  The High Cleric isn't "Xanfire".[/sblock]

[sblock=Unblinking Eye]  The voice interrupts Thad.  You do not understand, we want all of it.  This metal is star metal from an unusual origin, more pure than any we have found.  It is important to research we are doing.  Name your price.  We can give you 1 million gold pieces' value in coins and gems and magical items immediately upon delivery.[/sblock]

[sblock=Weaponers]  Name your method.  Gold?  Gems?  We can fix up magical items unlike any you could find elsewhere, you know that.  I have a suggestion: Weapons!  We'll pay you in trade.  Brutes like yourselves shouldn't be wasting your time with mere "masterwork" weapons.  Let's take it to the next level.  What do you say?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2011)

"I just want to say," Thorn says to the members of the Unblinking Eye, "That we will probably have a line on more of this stuff...soon. How much more? Hard to know for sure. But we're currently engaged in seeking out the source, so..."

She nods as if whatever conclusion she was urging be reached was self-evident. 

"A million would cover our expenses so far, definitely."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

" We need to confir with the rest of our group"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 31, 2011)

"My price for all the material we have in our possession is three million gold pieces worth, of coin, gems, or magical items of our choice.  Which includes a substantive discount on over two thousand blades.  If that is agreed I shall leave and procure the rest of the blades. And of course we shall be keeping a small number for ourselves to serve in researching our foes." Thadeius says his lips thin, and his expression suspicious.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 31, 2011)

"Sure we do, but I like the idea. What do you say we come back to draft a more concrete deal, after we discuss this with our allies. Take a quick stock of the items you would offer up for trade, and well ready the adamantine for transport."

Unless Hedron or the dwarf has anything to add, Gerhard will get ready to leave. He gives a traditional dwarven greeting as a goodbye.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

"Master Dwarf" Hedron says as he nods and exits.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 31, 2011)

_Purer starmetal?  Interesting._ thinks Malacarus, wondering how much of the payment he will get upon conclusion of the haggling.  "That three million figure is a bargain.  I know an individual who would have no hesitation to pay five." interjects the dark elf, hoping Thadeius will play along with the bluff and not ask to meet said imaginary individual.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 2, 2011)

Xanfire realizes that his outburst was wrong, and takes a few calming breaths.  He quickly apologizes:

"Your Holyness, I understand what you are saying.  I really do.  I am sorry for my previous statement.  "

"The fact that the Gods themselves can be destroyed by such a creature is blashpamy at its greatest.  It also scares me a little that such a thing could exist.  However, would it not be wise to look into this matter?  The fact is we fought something of strange design, and defeated it.  We also must accept the fact that the Old Woman, whom has never shown herself to me, met with me on this day.  Iomedae has set forth a path for me that I walked on, without realizing.  Even now, her will is being done."

"If you wish, we can together enter the prayer chamber together.  This way, we can confirm whatever we need to.  Is this acceptable."


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 8, 2011)

The Daggers:   Okay, let's move this scene along.  I've been taking a few days off, and realized that the whole scene is bogging down in bargaining (that would work RL, but not PBP).  

Long story short:  You meet up again and discuss the sale.   After negotiations are done, you can get 3 million from the Unblinking Eye, in cash or items.  You can get 2 million from the Weaponers in magical weapons and armor, at creation cost.  

  What's your choice?


Xanfire:   diplomacy check, please.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I vote Unseeing Eye, might be consequences, but heck they will probably be fun an Thadeius is arrogant enough to think he can handle anything they can throw at him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2011)

my comment is in ooc.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2011)

Xanfire kneels down on one knee, and asks simply "Please, your grace."

EDIT:  Ouch... shoulda used a Diplomacy booster...


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 10, 2011)

ooc:  do you have a diplomacy booster?

if not: your pleas do not enable the High cleric to overcome his angst (despite the 28, but he's relatively high level, and you rolled a 3).  You can't use the Temple's resources, until and unless you can convince the High Cleric that this is a real thing.  It can be done, but you'll need more proof.


Okay:  everyone you meet up together to discuss all of this.  Are you at an inn?  Or is this Thorn's secret hiding place/thieves guild?


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2011)

OCC: Two in fact.  Touch of Glory and Touch of Good, both Domain Powers. Using both I can get a diplomacy check up to 1d20 + 55, as one is a sacred bonus, the other an untyped bonus.  However, Xanfire would have wanted to plead to the HC's instincts as a human, and not call upon his god's favor to force him to make a choice. Using both is normally reserved for special occasions like speeches, diplomatic meetings with Xanfire as a mediator, Hostage Negotiations etc etc.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you need to do spell-like activities, or things the High Cleric would know are trying to coerce him magically?


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2011)

both in fact are Spell like abilities, so yes.  Again, Xanfire would know that he shouldn't do it, because the High Cleric would see though it at once, and it would probably hurt him more.  It is like having a cheat sheet right in front of you to talk to a girl, and she is the author of the cheat sheet...


----------



## Lughart (Feb 10, 2011)

I vote for the money. As I didn't lose anything to he disjunction I'm still pretty weel equipped, and we could use the money to outfit our fortress and/or the army we should be gathering.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Now gathering armies seems like a poor plan to me, even with crits they would be utterly ineffectual against a foe like the one we just faced because of its DR. An army is cumbersome and not maneuverable as fast as we need to move with teleportation, etc. So I suggest it would be a waste of time gathering one. Also a big tedious time sink OOC.


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 11, 2011)

We could try to gather a few of the more powerful undead.  After all, Malacarus does have the ability to command undead (thank you, unecessary pathfinder wizard buff!) and can currently raise mummies.  I suspect that a few of you might be opposed to that IC.

EDIT: Also, I doubt think a force of shadows would care too much about DR.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think that is going to be a pretty firm no. Thadeius would not want to do so, mostly because he does not think they are worthwhile. Gate in a few Solars if you really need backup would be his view. But personally I prefer to do without things like that they make the game duller and more cumbersome, I would rather just use our characters.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 11, 2011)

OCC: If mal does that, Xanfire does get to cast Undeath to death.  Cause I dont see me using that otherwise...

Fitd: I can still pray in the common area correct?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

*Prepping an army*









*OOC:*


 that is why i am trying to with hold these daggers. They bypass up to 20 hardness, RAW. And since hedon has adamentin arrows, he would know of the qualities of said metel.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 11, 2011)

no point barring pc actions.  20th lvl means more responsibility.

granted, pc reactions are the groups job.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just buy them adamantine stuff out of your share then Scott Dewar. I personally think it would be an exercise in futility, but if you do it you would probably be better of with arrows than daggers, as you don't want squishy types too near the foe, getting in our way, and arrows are x3 crit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

The way i figure it is this: 
1 lb = 3000 gp
1 arrow = 60 gp
3000/60=50
therefore, 1 lb makes 50 arrows

We have seen mundane weapons by pass the dr of the diplomat, there may be a need for it later. If I buy 25 lbs, or in this case 25 dagger, heck, make it 50. that ould mean i could outfit 15 special purpose troops with 15 adamentine daggers and 50 adamentine arrows each. 

or i could arm 48 "spec ops" yroops with a dagger each and 10 adamentine arros and ten normals arrows. this would cost 48 daggers to equip them and 48 gp of normal arrows. This would leave Hedron with two daggers for himself.

I can see either of these being doable.

Now as for crafting, i see in the skills that a complex or superior item has a dc of 20.
Hedron has a modifier of +30 and if he taew a te, it becomes +40. RAW states you can craft (DC*craft skill check0 in sp per day at 8 hours of work. it also mentions you can do 2 hours of work per day, so:

(20*40) = 800 sp per 8 hours or 200 sp of work per adventuring day. an arrow costs 610 silver pieces so it would take 13 days to make 2 arros at this rate. 

Slow? Yes. Potentially very effectie weapon makes it ver worth it. IMHO  If I can get a full day to work on it that is about 1 and 1/3 arrows per day of rest.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Or Thadeius could just fabricate them for you.  But my point is you would be better off using regular adamantine. In fact you would be much better off buying a suit of adamantine armor and having that fabricated, or a heavier adamantine weapon like a greatsword.

Buy an adamantine great sword for 3050gp that is 8lbs of adamantine, fabricate into 400 arrows - done. But lets not scupper the lucrative deal for something like that it works out far cheaper to buy some normal adamantine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

I still say taht this is somting that seem far too suspicious for them to want the whole batch and both of them at that.

Would that fall under knowledge nature? Appraise? Knowledge geograpy?


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 11, 2011)

nope, your sense of suspicious activity is all yours!  ::meanGMgrin::


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2011)

that is what makes me nervous.


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 13, 2011)

What sort of magic bling are we being offered?  And do we have time to scribe spells?


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 13, 2011)

Generic magical bling.  Whatever you can afford with the money taken.

As for time spent:  how long do you want to take?  This is your playground here.


Thorn/Gerhardt/Hedron:  haven't heard from you three.  Who do you want to sell to?  Any ideas?  What do you want to buy?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2011)

Thorn leads the group through the twisting byways of the city to a narrow alley between nondescript buildings. The door in the alleyway opens to her touch, and she holds it open while the others pass through. The mages feel a barely perceptible discontinuity across the threshold. Wherever Thorn's house is, it isn't in an alley in that city.

The inside looked more like an inn's common room than a house. It was spacious, dominated by a large table along the far wall, with a large open firepit in the center. Directly over the firepit was a metal shutter that likely led to a chimney of some kind so that the worst of the smoke wouldn't stay inside. The floors and walls were stout wooden planks, and there were tapestries of subtle colors and patterns lining the walls. Not far from the firepit was an enclosure that likely served as a storage place for food and drink...it even had stools and a bar, like an inn would have. Several doors were scattered here and there over the walls, and a staircase led up to a second level.

Once the door they'd entered through was closed, Thorn took a deep breath and let it out.

"Alright, I think we should keep just enough of the stuff to do some experiments on, and figure out why it's so special that the Eye people are willing to pay so much. But in the meantime, we should sell it to them. I know you guys promised the dwarves some, but the Eye people are scary. The dwarf weaponsmiths...not so much. They won't be sending assassins after us in our sleep. The Unblinking Eye...I can kind of see that. We've got enough trouble on our hands without having to deal with them too."

"But it does look weird, so we need to find out why they want this stuff so badly."


----------



## Lughart (Feb 13, 2011)

"Agreed. Our arsenals are powerful as it is, unless you miss some essentials we have more use for the gold. But your description of the Unblinking Eye concerns me. Did the theurges drop any clues to their interrest in these trinkets?"

Gerhards brow furrows as he talks, revealing genuine worry. "The last thing we need is more enemiers. In any case we should tread carefully around them, and that might mean selling them the metal."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

"We can get what we want and what we need from the Unseeing Eye. None of us has the capability to study the metal further, otherwise we would have done it, no? I am no diviner, but even if I were divinations have already proven ineffective concerning our foe according to Malario here. If the Unseeing Eye pose some threat we will crush them. Let us get what we need and worry about the consequences later - they shurely cannot compare to our immediate concerns." Thadeius says impatiently, already considering what he will procure...

"Besides half of our fortunes have been taken from the corpses of powerful people who were trying to dispatch us, it never seems to work out well for them..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2011)

> "The last thing we need is more enemiers. In any case we should tread carefully around them, and that might mean selling them the metal."




*sigh* "On that note, agreed"


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 13, 2011)

"I have no fear of the petty magics they wield, for should they oppose us I shall paint the walls with their blood.  Nevertheless, I agree with Thud that we should avoid unnecessary conflict.  You can only come up with so many ways to torture a fool before it all gets boring," states the drow calmly.  "There are a few spells I'd like to acquire from them, however."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2011)

"I lost no equipment, but there may be something i can use from them, If they have spells from the spirits of nature inscribed, perchance. As for tourture, I would say that you may want to re-consider that, if any of the victums of yours were to figurre you out. They may want to pay in kind."


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 13, 2011)

"I was simply stating an appropriate response should they attempt to double-cross us.  Of course I do not intend to start hostilities."

OOC: This, btw, is not stuff I do in real life.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 14, 2011)

ooc:  Thorn, sweet crib!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2011)

WarlockLord said:


> OOC: This, btw, is not stuff I do in real life.













*OOC:*


 oh sure, we already know of the pulling wings off flys and legs off cockroaches. Your book on' insect torture for young demented minds' is all over the inter webs.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Xanfire remains praying in a separate room, barley over hearing the conversation in the main room.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 15, 2011)

"Right so we take them the dagger, lets move. The sooner we have new equipment the sooner our defenses - oft aided by a good offense - are bolstered." Thadeius rises and leads the group to the Unseeing Eye, presenting a portion of the daggers, and waiting for the group to receive their payment before handing over the rest. "Further more I suggest we all chip in for a Lord's Banner of Victory, for 12,500gp each it - 75,000gp total - it will give us all a substantial boost in both combat and defense."

[sblock=Lord's Banner Victory]
*Source*: Advanced Player's Guide
*Aura* moderate (various schools); *CL* 10th
*Slot* none; *Price* 75,000 gp (victory); *Weight* 3 lbs.

*Description*
A _lord's banner_  is a cloth flag or standard, typically at least 2 feet wide and 4 feet  long (though some are up to twice that size), meant to be carried and  displayed on a lance, polearm, frame, or staff. It has no effect when  not mounted properly or when laying on the ground. It normally depicts  the insignia or heraldic symbol of a particular noble.
A _lord's banner_  may be carried (on foot or mounted) or planted. In the latter case, the  banner does not need a bearer, but if it is toppled or touched by an  enemy, it loses its effectiveness until reclaimed and replanted by  allies of its owner.


_Victory_: Allies of the owner of a _lord's banner of victory_ gain a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saves, and skill checks for as long as they can see the banner.
[/sblock]

"I will take 169,000gp* in diamonds, the most powerful bracers of armor (+8 64,000gp), a pearl of power 9th (81,000gp), a pearl of power 7th (49,000gp), a metamagic rod of greater maximization (121,500gp), and a rod of lesser extend spell (3,000gp). As well my part in a Banner of Lordly Victory that should account for my share."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 re: bracers of armor 
those don't stack with actual armor, right?
if not, sould you use a +1 as a base, but unused, then add a total of +7 for other effects?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


They do not stack with regular armor sadly, I usually think they are a bad deal and stick with Mage Armor, but with this amount of cash...









			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> _Bracers of armor_ and ordinary armor do not stack. If a creature receives a larger armor bonus from another source, the _bracers of armor_ cease functioning and do not grant their armor bonus or their armor special abilities. If the _bracers of armor_ grant a larger armor bonus, the other source of armor ceases functioning.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


ceases funtioning. ugh


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 17, 2011)

Xanfire enters the room, and speaks with those around him.  " I have much to tell you about my meeting at the temple.  Let us walk and talk.  We should get our supplies from the Unseen Eye"

[sblock=Added Spells]
Level 2: Shield of Faith(Extended), Resist Energy
Level 3: Magic Vestment, Magic Vestment
Level 4: Spiritual Ally
Level 5: Extended Greater Magic Weapon
Level 6: Blade Barrier, Quickened Spiritual Weapon
Level 7: Destruction, Ethereal Jaunt
Level 8: Storm Bolts, Dimensional Lock
Level 9: Heal Mass, Miracle

To Buy from Temple:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura(500gp), Diamond dust for Miracle (25,000gp), Destruction Spell Focus(500gp)
Total: 26,000gp

To Buy from Unseen Eye:
Winged Boots: 16,000
Banner of Victory: 12,500
4 Spell Pearl of Power x2: 280,000
Orange Ioun Stone: 30,000gp
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone: 5,000gp
Pale Green: 30,000gp
Gate Spell Component: 10,000gp
Diamonds: 90,500gp
Total: 474,000 gp

[/sblock]
[sblock=Xanfire Quick Stats]
HP 259
AC: 31/ T: 18/ FF 28
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW: 40hrs) +26/+21/+16 1d8 + 9 
AC: 31 (10 + (9 + 1) + 3(2 Shield +1 Feat) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural)

Evil's Bane: =1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic)
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bullwark: +1 Ghoust Touch Determination
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield

Divine Presence: 16 Rounds Remain
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 12 Uses

1x: Breath of life < 0HP; Granted by Armor

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 20)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Bless x3, Divine Favor x1, Protection from evil x2, Comprehend Languages
2 Bless Weapon(d), Blessing of Courage and Life, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon, Weapon of Awe, Shield of Faith(Extended), Resist Energy
3 Prayer(d), Prayerx2, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic, Magic Vestment, Magic Vestment
4 Magic Vestment (Extended), Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual Ally, Death Ward, Spiritual Ally
5 Greater Magic Weapon(Extended) , Righteous Might(d),Quickened  Divine Favor, Quickened Bless, Cleanse, Breath of Life, Extended Greater Magic Weapon
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Quickened Spiritual Weapon, Blade Barrier, Quickened Spiritual Weapon
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater), Quickened Prayer x2, Destruction, Ethereal Jaunt
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally, Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Storm Bolts, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Heal Mass, Miracle

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

"Sure you don't want to talk in here? It's got a little alarm if someone tries to scry," Thorn says. "Cost a pretty penny, so I like to get use out of it when I can."

She shrugs. "Otherwise, if we're going, I'm ready. Definitely need some heavier weapons and gear to fight these things. Sooner the better."


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 17, 2011)

"I need merely to acquire a few spell scrolls, take a few days to scribe them, then I'm ready.  

But do tell us about the temple."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2011)

Xanfire sighs and says "I was allowed to visit with one of the most powerful oracles I know of.  Her words were of dark tidings, and doom upon this world, and the gods.  It seems that there is little time.  Once we purchase our items, we need to find something called the Astral Necronomicon.  This book will allow us a chance of survival.  The oracle would not confirm it, but I have a suspicion that the gods can do nothing against this Prophet.  We need to hurry.  I do not know how long we have"

With one more look at the drow he says "Now is the last time we will have for you to answer my questions.  What do you know of this book?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2011)

Hedron places his order for items, that seems to take a while to list, and then when he is done he asks Xanfire and Thaddius if there were other thinigs they needed but were short on gold to get them. If Mal makes any request, he just gets a cold stare from the Ranger.

[sblock=Shoppjng list]
100 +1 arrows = 8,005 gp
bag of holding, type 4 cost: 10,000gp  60 lbs. 1,500 lbs. 250 cubic ft.
Rope of climbing cost: 3000 gp
Ring of force shield Cost 4250 gp
regeneration Cost 90,000 gp
Bandages of rapid recovery  x 100 = 10000
helm of underwater action 24,000 gp
ring of spell storing: greater with 2 x breath of life spell 5d8 +9 healing = 100 k

potion: 
cure serious: 20 = 15000 gp
speed 20= 15000 gp
bulls strength x 20 = 3000
cats grace x 20 = 3000
bear's endurance x 20 = 3000
owl's wisdom x 20 = 3000
eagle's splendor x 20 = 3000
fox's cunning x 20 = 3000

5 x wand cure critical wounds 50 charges cl 10 = 150,000 gp
2 x wand of protection from energy 50 charges cl 10= 15,000 gp

Lord's banner share: 12,500 gp

5 x non magic adamentine daggers = 15,005 gp

total spent: 479,760 gp

leaves a 'cash on hand' total of 200,000 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 20, 2011)

"It's an interesting tome, pertaining to certain creatures of the Void beyond this world.  However, the plot is stale, the characters are wooden, the pacing is terrible, and the "twist ending" could be seen by page two..  Mal returns to placing his order, fully aware that he will not get the time to scribe these scrolls.  A shame, but one which can be worked around if necessary.  "I am not surprised at the lack of action by your gods.  They always seemed far more interested in maintaining the status quo.  As long as they were unaffected, they never really seemed to care."


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 20, 2011)

ooc:  Xanfire, did you attempt to contact your deity via magic?  That's what you were planning to do at the Temple, but I'm not sure what you did just now (ie: still do that?)

Anyone who wants to can roll an Arcana or Planes check.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 20, 2011)

OCC: I figured that without the High Clerics support it was going to be a dead end.  So I proceeded with the 2nd half of going to the temple/praying, which was filling up the spells I had not prepared yet.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 20, 2011)

Thadeius tres to recall anything he know about the subject...


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=knowledge Arcana]  The Necronomicon is a fairly broad term, basically meaning it's a big scary evil book.  Fairly straightforward.

However, the idea of an Astral book reminds you of a theory that all ideas exist "out there" beyond physical reality.  Authors get ideas and transcribe them, but there are "astral" books that are the primary documents from which the physical copies are written.  Whether such primary forms exist for all books, or only important ones (ie: the pfrpg version of the Book of Exalted Deeds) is unknown.  
Certain powerful books, which appear throughout history but without any  explanation of how they got between different locations, or survived  almost certain destruction, could have been different "scribings" of the  same astral book.  Individual copies may be different (and the copies of those copies degrade from those "originals"), but each bears aspects of the Astral book.


In theory this Astral Necronomicon would be the "ideal" version of the book, from which all other versions are mere copies.  There could therefore be several "original" Necronomicons, even if the authors (likely seers of extreme power) never had any connection with each other. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

Hedron is thinking on the subject and it seems he hears whispers of information.

[sblock=the whispers]
The headband he wears is a headband of Mental Superiority. those give a +20 skill check to two random knowledge skills, if not created by him. Arcana and planes are the two that I rolled.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 20, 2011)

The planes one would do it.


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 20, 2011)

Malacarus racks his brain for what he knows.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 26, 2011)

oooc:  that means look at the "knowledge arcana" ooc above.

Okay, you guys have been quiet, so I'm moving this along:  the party gets all their magical treasure and sits in the secret base for some time.  Malacarus and Hedron discover exactly what they remember about "Astral Books", and decide to share it with the party.

In short:  some tomes are so "primal" that their true form exists on the Astral Plane, with physical copies made by seers throughout histories being transcriptions of the original, Astral version.  
    It sounds like the Astral Necronomicon would be a version of this: a powerful tome with the source of the knowledge on the Astral Plane.

You should go to the Astral Plane, find the tome, and learn more about the foes you'll fight; and maybe how to stop them.

The party, now super-charged with their new suite of items, has a chance to test themselves once more against the world.  What horrors, however, could they face in the Astral Plane?


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 26, 2011)

So what's your next move?   Or should I move this along?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 26, 2011)

Thadeius ponders for a time before saying, "I would like a day to prepare, and then I can get us to the Astral Plane - I am sure I am not the only one - so unless any of you need longer I suggest we make out preparations and reconvene at Thorn's two hours after dawn on the day after tomorrow."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2011)

Hedron nods his approval, there are different spells he may need to have memorized himself.


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 26, 2011)

Malacarus replies "I could use a day to prepare as well.  I shall write these new spells into my book, then we can go to the astral plane.  I presume you'd all prefer the fuzzy, happier magic of Thud over there, rather than my magic "tainted" by your "moralities" of your gods" replies the drow, waving dismissively at the abjurer.

ooc: I'm just going to take 10 on the spellcraft checks, and assume I went over the scrolls with the "magic shop guy".  Spellcraft 43.

Next, before Mal has rested, he will then cast contact other plane, asking the following questions to a greater deity (and taking 10 on the int check for a total of 18 - enough to not go insane:

[sblock=contact other plane]
1) Which spell in my spellbook would be the most valuable spell (in terms of ensuring my survival) to prepare for my journey to the Astral Plane?

2) Which spell in my spellbook would be the second most valuable spell (in terms of ensuring my survival) to prepare for my journey to the Astral Plane?

3) Which spell in my spellbook would be the third most valuable spell (in terms of ensuring my survival) to prepare for my journey to the Astral Plane?

4) Which spell in my spellbook would be the fourth most valuable spell (in terms of ensuring my survival) to prepare for my journey to the Astral Plane?

5) Which spell in my spellbook would be the fifth most valuable spell (in terms of ensuring my survival) to prepare for my journey to the Astral Plane?

6) Which spell in my spellbook would be the sixth most valuable spell (in terms of ensuring my survival) to prepare for my journey to the Astral Plane?

7) Which spell in my spellbook would be the seventh most valuable spell (in terms of ensuring my survival) to prepare for my journey to the Astral Plane?

8) Which spell in my spellbook would be the eighth most valuable spell (in terms of ensuring my survival) to prepare for my journey to the Astral Plane?

9) Will I or my temporary companions, the Broken Eagles, be ambushed on the Astral Plane?

10) What is the most powerful enemy we will face on the Astral Plane?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

day one:

day two: 
spells prepared:
level 1

level 2

level 3

level 4


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 27, 2011)

Thadeius retires to a rope trick to rest and prepare his spells then creates a Magnificent Mansion and in its great hall casts four wishes in succession increasing his constitution greatly. He carefully attaches the Lord's banner to his rod of ultimate quickening.

Then he recasts his contingent Mislead, and then casts a permanent see invisibility upon himself.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 27, 2011)

Mal's questions:  hah!   Um, let me go start a thread...  

Thad:  sounds good.  don't forget to age yourself sufficiently, and alter your stats accordingly.

Scott:  ?  what spells?  Or do you mean one-word answers to Mal's question regarding arguable, arbitrary "best" spells?

Everyone Else:  Let me know.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

ooc: sorry. Dealing with day 6 bof a tooth ache.

plans:
-a whole day to do something-

Spells Prepared:
level 1
Hunter's Howl; Gravity Bow; Ant Haul; Resist Energy; Resist Energy; Glide

level 2
Stone Call; Chameleon Stride; wind wall; Protective Spirit; prot fm energy

level 3
Darkvision; water walk; cure mod.; Neutralize Poison

level 4
Commune with Nature; Blessing of the Salamander; Bow Spirit; Cure Serious


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 27, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Mal's questions:  hah!   Um, let me go start a thread...




This thread in talking the talk or is it not up yet?


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 27, 2011)

EDIT: double post


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

i see it it located here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/302033-astral-plane.html


----------



## WarlockLord (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2011)

(OOC - A Rapier of Puncturing is a +2 Wounding weapon that has Con damage 3x day, it's in the PF SRD. It costs 50,320gp. Now, 320gp is the MW cost for a rapier. A +4 weapon (+2 and wounding) is 32,000. 

So my question is twofold.

1) Can I get the "puncturing" quality added on to other weapons? And if so...

2) Is the cost of Puncturing a flat 8000gp? Or is it a +1 modifier (since a +5 weapon is 50,000)?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

If you were to have a wounding effect added it is a standard +2 to enchant ment cost.

If you were to have a +5 admentine dagger of wounding it would cost:

2 gp for dagger base

3000 gp for 1 lb of adamentine (weapon weight)

98 000 gp [+5 for att and dam enhancement & +2 for wounding enhancement]

101,002 gp for this item

bare minimum would be +1 enhancement and wounding [total of +3] for 18 000Gp

what would be really kool-astic would be a keen rapier of wounding for 128,000 gp


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2011)

Arr, I get all that.

What I want to know though is how to reverse-engineer the cost of the "Puncturing" ability, and have a keen adamantine scimitar of puncturing...which would also be wounding, just as the rapier version is.

What I want is to get some Con damage in there, to pump my damage potential on a limited basis per day.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

oh, well then:

as this is the Ic thread, I am continuing this in the ooc thread.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 28, 2011)

Xanfire looks like he is going to argue about waiting a single day, but he also knows that, unless they are prepared well, walking into the Astral Plane will slaughter them.


With a small nod Xanfire says "I will also look into memorizing something that can be useful.  Is there any suggestions?" Looking to the wizards who know more about the Astral Plane than he does.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 1, 2011)

Scott: which energy to resist?  protect from?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

Thadeius also casts - in the comfort of his Mansion just before he rest - an extended Moment of Prescience (42 hours), an extended Mind Blank, and maximized False Life (20 temp HP), two extended unseen servants (42 hours), and an extended ant haul (84 hours). And seeks out Thorn to cast and extended Mind Blank upon his companion.

He then sends a sending to the drow, "Prudence might dictate we armor our comrades minds. If I take care of mind blanking two, can you cover two? Extending today good idea."


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 1, 2011)

The drow is somewhat annoyed to be recieving this sending after taxing his mind contacting the dark deities.  It was a daily contest of will, trying to wring useful information -with, of course, a margin for error - from beings of vastly more power.  Malacarus merely thinks: "That can be arranged"

OOC: Never used the spell, so I didn't know that.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't use staff charges! I should have mentioned it, but Sending allows a 25 word response for free, which I am sure you would be aware of in character.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Scott: which energy to resist?  protect from?












*OOC:*


 those get chosen at the time of casting the spell.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 1, 2011)

Scott/Hedron:  cool!

Malacarus:  which dark deities are you contacting?

Gerhardt:  are you still playing?  I want to know what you're doing for prep.

Everyone:  I'm ready to move this along, so long as you're not all thinking of jumping ship on this game!


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 1, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Gerhardt:  are you still playing?  I want to know what you're doing for prep.




OCC: he hasnt been online since 2/25, and his last reply was 2/13.  Just FYI


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm good to go, astral plane adventure sounds cool. How do we plan on finding the book once there btw, standard beat monsters up until one tells us method?


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 1, 2011)

ooc: As for what deity I'm contacting, it's pretty much me fluffing up the COP spell.  However, Azathoth seems pretty appropriate both in character and for the campaign, so let's say my COP went there. Still waiting on the ambush/most powerful enemy.  Then I'll prepare spells.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2011)

ooc: how find book
Locate objec?


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 1, 2011)

[sblock=Malacarus]

Azathoth:  not a Pathfinder deity.  You've read about Azathoth in the Necronomicon, though.  You contact Azathoth?[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Locate Object has a range of 400 ft. + 40 ft. per level. And as such is nearly totally useless.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 1, 2011)

[sblock=Malacarus]

Ambush:  yes.

Most powerful foe:  Thadeius  [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 1, 2011)

ooc: According to the PF wiki Azathoth is indeed a god in the PF setting.


Malacarus prepares these spells on the first day (before leaving):

[sblock=Spells Prepared, day one]
0-mage hand, prestidigitation, ghost sound, detect magic, disrupt undead
1-ray of enfeeblement(2), mage armor*, charm person, silent image, unseen servant, shield(2),
2-blindness/deafness, mirror image(2), command undead (2), hideous laughter, detect thoughts(2),
3-dispel magic, suggestion, fly, nondetection, ray of exhaustion, displacement, magic circle against evil, dimensional anchor, 
4-enervation, greater invisibility(2), dimension door, scrying, dimensional anchor, animate dead,
5-magic jar, teleport, quickened true strike, persistent image, overland flight*, telekinesis, contact other plane,
6-greater dispel magic, contingency, flesh to stone, mislead, true seeing,,
7-quickened displacement(2), project image, waves of exhaustion(2)limited wish, control undead,
8-horrid wilting, mind blank*, polymorph any object ,symbol of death, discern location, greater planar binding, quickened enervation,
9-dominate monster, extended mind blank(3)* wish, astral projection
[/sblock]

One of the extended mind blanks is for himself, the other two are for any party members who would like them.  If anyone comes to pick up a mind blank, Malacarus will warn them to beware of an ambush, which was predicted by divine powers, and to tell Xanfire that owls wisdom and owl's wisdom, mass would be very good spells to prepare.

Malacarus will then cast contingency on himself so that if he is attacked by weapon, natural weapon, or spell, to immediately cast mislead with the illusion of himself 20 feet behind him.  He will also recast the symbol of death on his spellbook.

[sblock=DM only]
Once the heroes have left, Malacarus will set up a calling diagram via magic circle against evil, taking 10 on the spellcraft check for a total of 43.  

He will then cast a dimensional anchor on his calling diagram before using greater planar binding to bring in a cornugon devil.  

"I have an offer for you.  I require your services as a bodyguard for a week.  I am willing to pay up to 20,000 gp for your services.

If you refuse to cooperate, I am a necromancer.  You know full well the price of noncooperation.  Not simply my wrath, but existence as we know it will cease to end.  Probably even yours and your rediculous little evil-worshipping community you've got going on there.  If you cooperate with me, you will be well rewarded.

Shall we discuss terms?"

[/sblock]





[sblock=Spells Prepared, day two]
0-mage hand, prestidigitation, ghost sound, detect magic, disrupt undead
1-ray of enfeeblement(2), mage armor*, charm person, silent image, unseen servant, shield(2),
2-blindness/deafness, mirror image(2), command undead (2), hideous laughter, detect thoughts(2),
3-dispel magic, suggestion, fly, nondetection, ray of exhaustion, displacement(2),
4-enervation, greater invisibility(2), dimension door(2), scrying, phantasmal killer, animate dead,
5-magic jar, teleport, dominate person, persistent image, overland flight*, telekinesis, contact other plane,
6-greater dispel magic, create undead, flesh to stone(2), true seeing, mass suggestion, quickened mirror image,
7-quickened displacement(2), project image, waves of exhaustion(2), limited wish, control undead, 
8-horrid wilting, polymorph any object (2), discern location, summon monster VIII, quickened enervation(2),
9-gate, time stop, shapechange, shades, wish, astral projection
[/sblock]

*=already cast on self


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

day of shopping: start project on new bow, full day project: work on spare bow, day to start searchof book: partial day of bow work. take 10 on all work.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 2, 2011)

Who is casting the spell to take the group to the Astral Plane?


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 2, 2011)

Mal can astrally project us.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 2, 2011)

Xanfire will prepare himself by getting newer spells the hours before they leave.  He will enchant his armor, shield, and sword, and meet in the main area before they leave.  

OCC:  I had 4 uses of Channel from yesterday, so everyone should be at full hitpoints.  

[sblock=Xanfire Astral Plane Stats]
HP 300
AC: 46/ T: 19/ FF 43
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW: 42hrs) +31/+26/+21 1d8 + 14 (15 Base + 5 Enchantment + 1 Focus + 1 Competence+ 9 STR)
AC: 46 (10 + 14 (Mithril Full plate Armor: 9 Armor + 5 Enchantment) + 8(Shield: 2 Shield + 1 Feat + 5 Enchantment ) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 5 Deflection(Shield of Faith 42 21 Hours) + 1 Insight)

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic) GMW :42 Hrs
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bulwark: +1 Ghost Touch Determination (MW + 4 Enchantment) 1x: Breath of life < 0HP;
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield (MV + 5 Enchantment)

Divine Presence: 20 Rounds
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 13 Uses
Channel Good Energy: 5 Uses (10d6, can choose up to two targets to not receive healing)

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 21)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Divine Favor x2, Protection from evil x2, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
2 Bless Weapon(d), Grace, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon x2, Weapon of Awe, Resist Energy, 
3 Prayer(d), Prayer, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle against Evil
4 Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual Ally, Death Ward, Magic Vestment (Extended), Magic Vestment (Extended)
5 Righteous Might(d), Quickened Divine Favor, Cleanse, Breath of Life x2, Commune,  Greater Magic Weapon(Extended)  ,
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Owl's Wisdom(Mass) x3
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater) x3, Extended Blade Barrier, Extended Planar Adaptation
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally, Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Discern Location, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Energy Drain, Miracle

Other Items
2 Spell Pearl of Power x4
Gate Spell Component
Winged Boots
90,000 gp in Diamond Dust

To Buy:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura, Diamond dust for Miracle.  Both at Temple
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=DM]
How are we handling the binding?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2011)

*A Day In The Life...*

No sooner is the money in Thorn's hand than she's off, after telling Xan and Thad the trick to getting (safely) into her safehouse. Alert eyes might have caught a whiff of her, a moving swirl within the shadows in alleys and byways, but it wasn't until she arrived at the place that she had earlier left that the shadow-touched rogue left the sheltering gloom.

The sigil of the Unblinking Eye stared balefully down at her.

She sighed. The mages felt a bit...eerie to her. Off. But they had a reputation for being masters of divination. Xan could do it, of course, but she felt better paying someone. No debt incurred. Everything out in the open, plain and simple.

Besides, she had business with the mages anyway. Trinkets to buy.

Within the non-Euclidean inner spaces of the Eye, Thorn called out, "I need a spell cast, a new sword, and a few trinkets. And if any of 'em you can't provide, I'll need directions to who can." Her voice rang out loudly in the gloom, but was swallowed without echoing. 

Hooded figures closed in around her, listening as she gave more details...

[sblock=What Thorn Wantses]1) A divination cast to tell her what kind of creatures we will be facing most often in our current quest.

2) An adamantine wounding, *puncturing, scimitar of bane (creature type from divination) +5. A +9 weapon total...

3) A new Gem of Seeing.

4) A new Cloak, or vest, of Resistance (and possibly more...).

5) Hypothetical item that gives Insight bonus to Will saves? But that'd be custom, so maybe not...

6) Tomes of Wisdom and Charisma +4 each.

7) Um. Lemme think... [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not a fan of Astral Projection those silver chords are just too exposed to anything that can harm them and leaving my characters real body somewhere utterly defenseless troubles me. I say we just Planeshift.


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 2, 2011)

oocersonally, I prefer it, as I don't think there's as much which can kill a silver chord as opposed to just dropping us, and we could hide the bodies at Thorns or something.

But if you'd rather plane shift, that's cool too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 it does require a focus:
a forked metal rod attuned to the plane of travel
So if you con't mind help from a semi spell caster, Hedron could go with someone and get the focus and pay for it.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=Thorn]:  done and done.  The unblinking eye can't do the  hypothetical item, but rather they go into their stores and get you the  generic items of your choice (ie: that they already made).  

They leave to cast the spell, then return to you with the answer "Dragons" and that Bane placed upon your sword.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I realize they are not PF converted, but I have never been to the Astral Plane without being swarmed by silver sword wielding badass Githyanki Gishs. Yeah if someone can pick up the required tuning fork that would be great.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 4, 2011)

tuning fork?  For Githyanki?!  Geez, I'm *this* close to converting them over just to see this... but I won't.

Okay, I'm going to start the Astral Voyage!   Who is casting the spell?!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

Thadeius returns to Thorn's adobe and once everyone is gathered he beckons them to come closer. Chanting, "Enalp ralucitrap siht no gniyats morf niarfer os dna nialpmoc tsum I enadnum oot si enalp iuht nailpxe tsum I leef I." Before ringing the tuning fork to take them to the astral plane...


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=DM]
Terms I am imposing on the devil:
No use of spell-like abilities, weapons, or natural attacks unless it or Mal is attacked by hostile magic (defined as magic which deals damage or impairs your mind or boy) or unless Malacarus specifically authorizes it, with the following exceptions:

Keep persistent image up at all times to disguise yourself as a minotaur mercenary when in a civilized area such as a city, town, or within sight of any building

He gets 20% of whatever loot Mal gets, along with 20,000 gp at the end of the week.

Should I make a cha roll or what?
[/sblock]

Mal and a large minotaur wander into the room.  "He's an associate of mine.  A minotaur sorceror/warrior who specializes in polymorphing."

He and the minotaur gather around Thadeius and are transported to the Astral Plane

ooc: Note to self, mark off 1 component for symbol of death.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

"I 've got a bad feeli .. .. .. .. "


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

Thadeius scowls at the drow suspiciously, "And who said you could invite more of your cohorts along drow? We are barely comfortable including you."


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 5, 2011)

The necromancer grins.  "I did.  Considering that we are going up against god-killing abominations, we could use all the help we could get.  Or I suppose you'd rather have us sit by and laugh as the masters of the Emissary we barely defeated - you know, the one who was nearly as powerful as us, spell-wise - destroy the world and reap your souls.  On the plus side, we'll get to watch you be eaten first."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

Thadeius planeshifts the group, but not the minotaur.

"The decision  is not yours to make drow."









*OOC:*


Honestly we were already stretching things to work with Mal, a minotaur would be pushing it, and I don't doubt several of the group can see through Mal's lie about the minotaur - I checked his bluff is what +3?. And as a player I don't want one player having two characters in a 20th level game things are already complicated enough













*OOC:*


. We could all sit home and gate in solars, but it spoils the game.


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 5, 2011)

ooc: There's a valid, ic reason for this, but ok.  

You do realize you left a horned devil randomly lying around in your fortress, right


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

"Not in my fortress Thadeius." Replies tightly, giving Thorn an apologetic look, "So its a horned devil and not a minotaur? Can we assume it is bound? Had you actually shared the truth I would have had a great deal less problem - if you had offered up the task to which it was bound of course. But you expect too much Malacarus you have aided us in a single battle, and we hardly trust you let alone your confederates. Your forked tongue is hardly helping matters."


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 5, 2011)

"It was bound, alright.  

Considering that I had information you lot were planning an ambush against me, do you really think I was going to simply let that slide?  And you assume I would be stupid enough to allow such a creature out of my control? Or to not bring in a means of defending myself?  I suppose I should tell you about my allergies to mushrooms and dislike of bright lights, as well, so that when it really matters you can force me to choke on a mushroom and die.

So yes, feel free to accuse me of lies and deceit.


ooc: Blame the contact other plane.  A remote possibility, yes, but one I feel Mal would deal with.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

"What ambush? Nonsense, we had no such plans, otherwise we would be carrying them out now." Thadeius snaps, the barest hint of exasperation creeping into his voice. "I will admit I would not be averse to such a tactic - expediency is almost always preferable if the consequences are not to great, but I doubt all of my companions would feel the same. And more importantly working with you is currently the more prudent course."









*OOC:*


Ah I see DM answers, lol.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 5, 2011)

"ENOUGH OUT OF THE BOTH OF YOU!"  Xanfire yells in frustration as the two wizards argue back and forth.  

"Malacarus, I understand your concern.  I do.  You are putting a huge risk in trusting us, and you could expect to be betrayed at any moment.  While I understand your actions, the fact is you lied to us about the devil.  If you had been honest with us, even explaining your circumstances, I could have accepted it.  

"Thadeius, you are also to blame.  Every thing that this man has done, you have found fault with.  The fact is, he came to us for help.  He may not have wanted to, he may have despised it, but he did.  That alone gives me enough reason to try and understand him.  However, you have picked at his actions in everything he does.  For once, believe in something you cannot understand.   "

Looking at the pair of them once more, Xanfire continues "I do not expect us to be friends at the end.  There is to much bad blood between us.  However, I would like some teamwork.  Is that hard to ask?"

OCC EDIT:  Xanfire is trying to be the mediator between them, so that a theoretical ambush could not happens.  But, at the same time, two wizards vs one cleric = death


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

"So because of your deception, you have betrayed Thorn? As for an ambush, none was ever planned, that I know of. You were played by whoever your spy was. This needs to be fixed immediately."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2011)

"Oh, it's not the first time," Thorn says thinly. "In fact, I was starting to feel like he didn't care about me anymore."

She scowls. "It's not going to trash my place is it? What did it agree to when you contracted it?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 6, 2011)

"It is not to attack unless I explicitly order it, which I haven't.  I have allowed it to fight to defend itself or me.  And I owe it money."  the necromancer informs Thorn curtly.  '"Very well, Xanfire.  I agree to remain civil for the duration of our traveling together.

And believe me, had I wanted you dead, I simply would have ordered him to murder you as you slept.  I assure you I only attempted the deception because I did not know how many of you were in on this.  For this I ... apologize" forces out the necromancer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

"I would rather the devil *not* be with us, If I get any say so."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

"Well it seems this has all been a misunderstanding. But I would encourage you to inform us of any future bindings." Thadeius says nodding stiffly.

"Now where do we go from here. Perhaps we can call up divinations to narrow our search? Or should we seek out powerful natives and persuade them by one means or another to give us directions or at least point us in the direction of those who can?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 6, 2011)

"I have a discern location and a contact other plane available should we decide to use divinations" reveals the necromancer.  _Not that divinations didn't cause any trouble before_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

"Ah, now that sounds like it would prove very useful! Sadly divinations have never been my strong suit. Perhaps you could try to get a precise compass point and approximate distance with contact other plane? I fear discern location will not do, unless you have previously touched this book?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 6, 2011)

"Very well.  Contact other plane it is.  I can ask seven more questions, does anyone else have any burning questions needing answers?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

"I would suggest using all 7 on that. It could take you four to get the direction afterall. Say is the book we seek closer to being to our north than east, south, or west, etc. Then is it closer to north east or north west and so on. Then is it within 500 miles, etc. You do get to hear the answer to a question before you ask your next correct?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 6, 2011)

"I also have prepared some similar spells, once we get closer to this book.  Commune can help us get closer to it as well.  I just will need time to cast it." Xanfire states.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2011)

Thorn rubs her temples and asks, in a very controlled voice, "If we need to do divinations before we go...why did you planeshift us so quickly _and leave a cornugon in my house_?"

She folds her arms and glares. "Instead of floating around here while you ask planar-bigwigs your twenty questions, lets return to the material world. You do your spells from there while I throw the devil back to Hell. Then, once we know where to go, THEN we come back here, hey? Will that work? You have one of those little pearl things to cast the spell again, right?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 6, 2011)

"Very well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

"I am sorry, I have not the least idea how those spells work." Says Hedron, His discomfort in the foriegn environment showing plainly. he draws his long sword to be ready for anythong, placing his bow over his shoulder.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 7, 2011)

ooc:  Geez Louise!   I leave for a little while, and you guys bloody RP!  Wow.  Okay, I'm working like crazy for a little while, I'll post when I can.  


[sblock=Mal Only]   [sblock=Hey, I said Mal only!]   [sblock=When I say Mal only I mean only him]   [sblock=that means stop looking!]  [sblock=Okay?]  [sblock=Alight, I think we lost them, Mal]   [sblock=no, seriously, this next bit is a HUGE spoiler.  Don't do it.  You'll have more fun if you don't know.  Mal, let's do this!]Here's the Top Secret stuff we needed to talk about that I have been delayed in doing.

1)  The cornugon doesn't care for money.  It demands specifically 100 human souls, or one of your current party members' souls.  This is entirely reasonable, considering the amount of danger you'd be putting it in, not only from the foes on the Astral Plane but also your own party members: Xanfire and Thadeius especially.  Considering you can just purchase 100+ slaves by teleporting to a big city, this really isn't a big issue other than the money to buy the slaves.  Agreeing to it is assumed in your bargain.  It and other outsiders won't go for anything less, considering the circumstances: the Broken Eagles and the current Planar upset are too well known.

I'm going to assume that the deal went through with the above as its price.

It's also left on the Material Plane with no particular orders surrounding doing anything else beyond protecting you.  


2)  Contacting Azathoth:  Okay, here's the really juicy bit: you really had to pick the worst conceivable deity of them all to contact(!!! why Azathoth, of all the other bloody Golarion evil deities?!!!!!), and I'll tell you why right now.  Azathoth is one of the Great Old Ones, and merely attempting to contact him is enough to risk basically just insanity.  As you contact him, you can feel an evil influence EXACTLY like that of the foes you're facing, EXACTLY like the power of the Prophet back in your own nation when he kicked your butt.

    Your Arcana skill is enough that you recognize what's going on with these foes.  You and Thaddeius and Xanfire, and anyone else on the plane, are being affected by an epic-level spell created by the Old Ones to wipe out memory of them.  While you could remember, say, Azathoth from your studies (and as a powerful wizard I'll let that slide), none of you would be able to put two and two together on the fact that they're the Old Ones from Osirion's history, or the rest of the info on them.  You couldn't even remember the Necronomicon, which is a fairly famous book.
     All this is revealed to you in a split second.  During this moment, your contact with Azathoth allows it contact with your mind.  You've just jumped into the hands of the big bad.  The worst big bad, I might add.

Now, as a merciful DM I offer you two options here: a chance to save yourself.  You get a Will saving throw, aided only by the protections you'd placed upon yourself AT THE TIME OF CASTING CONTACT OTHER PLANE.

 If you fail, Malacarus is taken over by the Old Ones and you help me take out the entire party AND destroy Golarion.   The bright side is, you the player chose an Evil character, and you and I get to team up on how we kick their butts.  And don't tell me you aren't feeling Mal's displeasure at the attitudes of the other characters.  There was a chance you'd have wanted to do this anyway, amirite?  We're going to go medieval planning out how to take them down, you and me, hardcore.  
     Though not in a way that's unfair or not fun.  I'll be roleplaying your side, not tailoring encounters to cheat and kill them.  Still, it should be massively fun.


If you succeed in your saving throw, you're driven partially insane.  You will act as normal, but will have NO MEMORY of what I've just told you.  At a time of my choosing you will act physically AS I DIRECT MAL, with your body casting spells but your mind and personality free (ie: you can talk but you basically just get to watch while your body fries the other heroes).  This can be stopped by a dispel magic or a disjunction spell cast upon you.  If they cast it (you're not allowed) then you gain all your memories of what I just told you, and a huge advantage over your potential foes for the coming destruction of Golarion.

Ain't that a kick in the pants?  Ain't that worth a little risk?

Please roll your Will saving throw.  I'll tell you if you succeed.

And do put the savingthrow in Sblocks, if possible.  Or call it "Sblock Roll" if you use the forum dice roller.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 7, 2011)

The Astral Plane!!!


As the party materializes in the Astral Plane, several things become immediately clear: this is not home.

Naturally, the Wizards think nothing of pausing in mid-air and bickering back and forth.  Why not, it's only the Astral!  

Quickly the Cleric, Xanfire, wades in, seeing their argument as a zone of differently-colored space surrounding them, different shapes that can be identified as "points", "counter-points" and other "dynamics" bursting from them both, as well as ripples of emotions like turquoise "doubt" and red-purple "frustration".  Xanfire interrupts their flow with an aura of mellow golden "diplomacy", changing the color scheme of the entire argument.

The rest of the party, meanwhile, is treated to this and other sights.  First Hedron, then Thorn, notice far distant a strange sense of "depth" that otherwise doesn't have any place on this plane.  

The hypnotic, psychadelic patterns in space that make up the Astral Plane have in them a giant shape, with the Astral equivalent of black clouds on the horizon surrounding it.  Strange patterns of energy and emotion are coming from it, and really: it's not looking like a friendly place to be.

This may be where you're intended to go.  You can't see it very well from here at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

"Guys, Mybe the book is over there."Says Hedron pointing to the dark and ominis  presence on the horizon(?)
he changes his mind on his weapon of choice again and goes back to his bow and arrow. He does some experimental movement to get a feel of the strange place.


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=DM only]
Will Save: he did have a mind blank up.  If this is applicable, add a +3 bonus
1d20+17 → [7,17] = (24)
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 7, 2011)

Noticing this pattern as well, and the odd sight he also saw when trying to calm the two wizards down, Xanfire turns to the group "I have a bad feeling that any time our emotions go, we can be detected. Those patterns that you see appear to reflect our actions. Too much might cause some unpleasant visitors to find us.  I would recommend that we proceed with extreme caution. " 

Xanfire then readies his shield, and stores his sword in his glove for quick summoning.  "Let us go then."

FitD: That has to be one of the best explanations of the Astral Plane I've heard of.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

"Well it seems we have our destination for the time being, even if it is not connected to our target, my curiosity is piqued." Thadeius says frowning.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2011)

"Come on," Thorn protests. "Can we really afford to just...shoot off after just any astral storm when the existance ofthe gods themselves is at stake? Why not spend a few minutes now, and save hours or even days later?"

_And give me a chance to kick a cornugon out of my house!_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

"You need to somehow pay off this Devil you hired, Malacarus. What was its price, anyway?" Looking at Thorn he continues, "You need to get this thing out of her home."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> ooc:  Geez Louise!   I leave for a little while, and you guys bloody RP!  Wow.




solution: don't blink!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

"Let us worry about the devil later, I will see to your home a few fabricates and it will be right as rain, but for now it is as good a place as any to let it stew - besides if it had a mind to it could already have done significant damage. So lets get on with the task at hand." Thadeius says beginning to move towards the strange darkening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

Hedron will move with is bow at the ready. he places a cold iron arrow in his hand, ready to nock it and let it loose.


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay.  I'm back now.  

We need a new fighter.  I'd prefer someone to take over Gerhardt, at this point.  Any suggestions?

I'm going to proceed as if Hedron, Thaddeus, and Xanfire have fallen towards the darkening clouds.  Thorn can join them, but I want to know if she's doing something like, I dunno, plane shifting back to her lair somehow.  Ditto Malacarus.[/sblock]

Hedron, Xanfire and Thaddeus set off in freefall towards the dark clouds a mile away.  Even without air, there is a rush as they hurtle forward.  

The great clouds get closer and closer, being a solid, misty shape in this otherwise limitless expanse of what can only be described as mental energy.  Somehow the clouds must be interrupting the calm of the Astral Plane, a plane where nothing exists unless it is thought into being.  

[sblock=the nothing]






(closest nice pic I can find)[/sblock]

As you get closer, you see that a mist precedes the clouds.  The mist gets thicker and thicker until, before you realize it, you're surrouned by a haze that is thick enough it's hard to see through.  Large blocks of what look like stone, tall naturally-formed pillars, appear at irregular intervals sticking out of the mist-banks.

Then a flare up of lightening bursts inside the main cloud body.  The clouds like up in purples, blues, oranges and blacks.  Black-colored light, the concept itself makes your mind reel.  For that moment, however, it illuminates a shape in the heart of the cloud body: some kind of collection of thick shapes, either a structure... or a creature.


Do you:

a)  pause outside, landing on one of the massive free-floating rock pillars and investigate, or
B)  go directly into the cloud mass itself?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2011)

B. (turn to page ....)


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 19, 2011)

Malacarus, figuring that leaving a devil around is ample payback for his treacherous former subordinate, follows Hedron into the cloud mass.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2011)

With a nod to the rest of the party, Xanfire will follow the group into the strange cloud.  With his sword and shield at the ready, he hopes they are not walking into an ambush.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2011)

"This is ridiculous," Thorn mutters. "We don't even know what it IS!"

But the others were going, and if Thorn knew one thing, it was that she did NOT want to be stranded on the astral plane alone.

So she followed them. What else could she do? Rapier in her right hand, magic wand in the other, she 'tilted' her frame of reference, and 'fell' after her team...and Malacarus, of course, whom she now owed one to.

(OOC - Readying weapon and Wand of Darkness, and following!)


----------



## fireinthedust (Mar 31, 2011)

As the party goes deeper into the strange misty cloud, you pass by the giant stone monoliths floating in it.  They are covered in strange designes, some of them pictographs, others full statues of strange creatures of colossal size.  There isn't enough time to examine them for more information, however, without stopping the present course of action; the Broken Eagles decide instead to rush straight in!


Going into the main mass of the cloud, it is clearly of immense size: the slocer you get to it, the more it's the size of a village, a city, a metropolis!  There is some kind of psychic feedback here as well, like white noise in your thoughts: a hum, a crackle, or perhaps the sound of a wave extended indefinitely without the pause between rushing and withdrawl: a continuous rush.  It's slightly distracting.


Getting closer to the clouds, you begin to see they are pregnant with tiny dark shapes, like ragged tadpoles or fish, or not unlike ghostly shapes that you've seen coalesce and swirl together in haunted houses and what have you, back in Golarion: shapes in tattered robes that seem to be swimming in and out of the misty embankments of the giant cloud.


As the party enters the mass of clouds, your are suddenly swarmed by these robed shapes: about the size of a man, but covered in tattered robes.










*OOC:*


Okay, let's roll initiative!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2011)

hedron speeds past the pictographs, instantly regretting taking a slower approach in.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 31, 2011)

"Ah, I don't suppose you fellows are going to tell us where the book is like civilized people? Do we really have to go through the formalities of crushing your inept attempts at harming us first." Thadeius sighs wearily.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2011)

Knowing that something far more scarier than what faced them before was coming, Xanfire holds his sword and shield at the ready.


[sblock=Xanfire Astral Plane Stats]
HP 300
AC: 46/ T: 19/ FF 43
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW:  42hrs) +31/+26/+21 1d8 + 14 (15 Base + 5 Enchantment + 1 Focus + 1  Competence+ 9 STR)
AC: 46 (10 + 14 (Mithril Full plate Armor: 9 Armor + 5 Enchantment) +  8(Shield: 2 Shield + 1 Feat + 5 Enchantment ) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 5  Deflection(Shield of Faith 42 21 Hours) + 1 Insight)

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic) GMW :42 Hrs
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bulwark: +1 Ghost Touch Determination (MW + 4 Enchantment) 1x: Breath of life < 0HP;
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield (MV + 5 Enchantment)

Divine Presence: 20 Rounds
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 13 Uses
Channel Good Energy: 5 Uses (10d6, can choose up to two targets to not receive healing)

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 21)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Divine Favor x2, Protection from evil x2, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
2 Bless Weapon(d), Grace, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon x2, Weapon of Awe, Resist Energy, 
3 Prayer(d), Prayer, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle against Evil
4 Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual Ally, Death  Ward, Magic Vestment (Extended), Magic Vestment  (Extended)
5 Righteous Might(d), Quickened Divine Favor, Cleanse, Breath of Life x2, Commune,  Greater Magic Weapon(Extended)  ,
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Owl's Wisdom(Mass) x3
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater) x3, Extended Blade Barrier, Extended Planar Adaptation
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally,  Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Discern Location, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Energy Drain, Miracle

Other Items
2 Spell Pearl of Power x4
Gate Spell Component
Winged Boots
90,000 gp in Diamond Dust

To Buy:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura, Diamond dust for Miracle.  Both at Temple
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2011)

Thorn looks around, frowning. "You know what would be funny? If this was just some random nucleus of evil in the astral plane, completely unrelated to any book or pan-universal threats, and we were risking our necks for nothing. That would be...so...funny..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

hedron attempts to stop"falling".when the creatures advance, draws his bow and covers the lead one. He will fire, or any other, if they are hostile to the party. (readies action).

"so that would be funny, eh? I am having trouble laughing."


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 3, 2011)

The necromancer grins evilly and prepares for combat.

EDIT: Ignore the 69, this is me posting at 4 in the morning.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2011)

"If wouldn't be the first time we have been attacked by random things on a quest, Thorn.  Remember that time in Ustalv?"  Xanfire points out.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 4, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> "If wouldn't be the first time we have been attacked by random things on a quest, Thorn.  Remember that time in Ustalv?"  Xanfire points out.




"Wait, you thought those homicidal clowns were random?  I am insulted.  Very insulted." the necromancer replies.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Xanfire shakes his head as yet _another_ incident is caused by good evil old Mal.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2011)

"The clowns were _you_?" Thorn asks. "That was pretty low. Even for you. Undead minions I can take...but juggling? Ffew."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

I followed them back to you as their rank oder and constant drop of rotting body parts made a nice trail to follow. Still, there were a lot of children that were forever hurt by your prank.


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 8, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I followed them back to you as their rank oder and constant drop of rotting body parts made a nice trail to follow. Still, there were a lot of children that were forever hurt by your prank.




"You mean the illusionary ones?  Those I created to mess with your heads.  I assure you, even I have some standards.

Although I did enjoy the looks on your faces when they started singing."


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like they go first.








The banter dies as the group is swallowed by the mass of creatures.  They swirl around you like tadpoles in a pond, swarming the group so that it is difficult to think: close calls and swishing bundles of rags threaten to divert your concentration from acitons at hand.

They seem to be singing to one another, a high-pitched screech that affect each of you on a primal level, tickling some subconscious memory of your species to the primordial days of your race's existence.  

The call gets louder, and en masse they let out a baleful screech: one voice, then joined by dozens more, join together.  As they do, the white noise buzzing in your ears soars in volume, threatening to unhinge your minds and overwhelm you.  Their call unnerves you, summoning a desire for you to throw down your arms and give up.









*OOC:*


So that's two effects:  1) all of you need to roll a save vs. distraction, a la a swarm; and 2) roll a Will save.  I'll let you know if you succeed.

Also: my new job and my family are taking a lot fo time now: I literally only can post properly three days of the week, and I've got two other games I've ended up GMing.  I need everyone to keep posting so I can move forward, sure, but 4 nights a week I now can't access this site at work, and the rest of the time I'm taking care of my family (who've raised the issue that they need more face time with me).

I'm going to keep going, but reduce posting rate.  I'll check it every day, so keep going, but I'm going to try to do a mega-post once a week (once a round) and just answer minor questions as we go.

Make sense?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

family first, job second, d and d somewhere further down the list. That is all one could ask for. Keep you family close and your sanity closer.

vs distraction I will give my modifiers:
vs fort +22
vs ref +24
vs will +17


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with Scott.  New jobs are always a rough transition.

EDIT: Should we also be ready for Concentration Checks while inside this swarm?


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 9, 2011)

Fort +17, Will +17


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 9, 2011)

yes, concentration checks also.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will be making a melee attack if I do not let go of my weapon


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2011)

Thorn tries to hold on to herself!

(Note - Thorn Will save mod is actually +24 since she raised her Wis...forgot to note that on my sheet here. So the actual save is 27)


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 12, 2011)

OCC: we were mind blanked before we entered the astral plane here.  So if it the spell cast in question has a mind effecting , and +8 if you have no clock of resistance, or +3 if you do.  I have to find the original posts, but I know both Thad and Mal did for certain.

Also, Fitd, do you want one of us to run Lughart's character in the meantime?  Finding a new player with your limited schedule will be quite hard, and without the solid DPS of a fighter I fear we might snuff it.


----------



## Thaven (Apr 12, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> OCC: we were mind blanked before we entered the astral plane here.  So if it the spell cast in question has a mind effecting , and +8 if you have no clock of resistance, or +3 if you do.  I have to find the original posts, but I know both Thad and Mal did for certain.
> 
> Also, Fitd, do you want one of us to run Lughart's character in the meantime?  Finding a new player with your limited schedule will be quite hard, and without the solid DPS of a fighter I fear we might snuff it.




OOC: I'm here. Well. I will be. Eventually.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 12, 2011)

Meh, I'll do something neat with Gerhardt in a second.  And yeah, Thaven's going to be in in a second (end of the round).


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Internet ate my post!  Fah!  I'll just sum up.  Thaven's action will happen at the end of the round, but you can post your action ahead of time, if it won't change anything (hard to judge, usually, unless you're casting a buff spell or doing something predictable.  At 20th, though, I suppose it's not that easy to predict...)

The DCs are:   24 distraction, and 20 Will.  

The swarm is going to act first, then you guys go. 








The swarm of creatures rushes the party, flying around you with perfect movement.  Each of them are like a bundle of tentacles covered by a sheath of tattered rags, like a funeral garment.  Their tentacles slither over your skin, their rags brush your limbs, and you have the feeling like for all the world of swimming in the middle of a school of fish.

The mental push is likewise intense, and the static of the area has become a psychic roar.  Those whose willpower is overcome by it are stunned, their minds overcome by the sheer power of their mental force.  Even those able to resist can feel the pressure building inside their heads, pushing against their eardrums with a threat to burst them.

Two of the party find themselves pulled away by the swarm, separated from the rest:  Gerhardt and Malacarus.  The swarm simply surrounds them, grapples their bodies, and pulls them away into the clouds.  The rest of you can see one another, but the attack of the swarm of creatures fails to grapple your limbs.  Tentacles from several of them attempt to latch onto you, like they did to Gerhardt, but you either dodge them or shrug them off.

The last thing you can hear from the warrior is a muffled scream; the mental anguish overcame him, and the swarm latched onto his limbs and dragged him away to whatever end.

Thaven:  You make your wish, hand on the djinn-trapping item the Emperor allowed you to use.  One moment you're in the palace, the next you're floating int he Astral plane!  (see earlier description)  

You find yourself floating a hundred yards from the Broken Eagles, whom you had decided to seek out for aide.  However, they're surrounded by a swarm of strange creatures: bundles of purple tentacles shrouded in funerary tatters.  There is a psychic static, similar to white noise, that bears down upon you with powerful mental force.  









*OOC:*


First roll vs. Distraction, and Will save also.  Then post your action for this round.


----------



## Thaven (Apr 16, 2011)

In a moment the Palace fades out of view and the shimmering Astral Plane blinks into existence. In a moment of mental distortion, Rook is held prisoner to the shock of the abrupt teleportation. Shaking himself out of it he asks, to no one in particular, "Where am I?"

[sblock=GM]

Cartaras: <Obviously this is a plane of some sort.>

Endoril: <If it's obvious it need not be stated, cretin. Of course it's a plane.>

Cartaras: <Obvious only to->

[/sblock]

"Quiet! Both of you. Look there, it's the Broken Eagles, they whom the emperor bid me find for their counsel. They look in trouble. We need to assist them. Are you both ready?"

[sblock=GM]

Endoril: <I live to die for the Emperor>

Cartaras: <Through my service I shall be judged, by him>

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]So I can take an action this round that helps get me involved in the combat as a participant? Or do I need to wait to involve myself until next round?

If I don’t need to wait I’ll take the following actions: Endoril casts Rage on Rook +2 Str/Con/+1 Will save (I did not apply the bonus to his save against the wailing because technically it happens during the wail). 

Cartaras casts Dimension Door to get Rook into the centre of the swarm so he can attack it.

Then Rook will proceed to attack once in the swarm.[/sblock]

[sblock=Active Spells]_Greater Heroism, Rage_[/sblock]

Rook looks puzzled for a moment as he looks around…”What…is that sound?”


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Woo!  first in-character post for Thaven ever!  Okay, I'll have your actions take effect after everyone else goes.

What's everyone else doing this round?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I will be making a melee attack if I do not let go of my weapon




from post 401



Scott DeWar said:


> Hedron attempts to stop"falling".when the creatures advance, draws his bow and covers the lead one. He will fire, or any other, if they are hostile to the party. (readies action).




as previously stated: it was a readied action

[sblock=special information]
all attacks are with normal arrows
each attack will be at the same creature / swarm? I am not sure how to do this combat.
"no Description" is attack 4
Damage given with unsurity of success of hits.
***special post roll note!!!***
->all rolls should have at 2 less as they were supposed to be without giant bane (my bad! corrected numbers below)
->if within 30 feet then should be at +1 attack and +1 damage

there fore the following will be the correct if within 30 feet:
attack 1: hit ac 40 (rolled 7) for 14 damage and 4 fire damage
attack 2: hit ac 39 (rolled 11) for 13 damage and 2 fire damage
attack 3: hit ac 28 (rolled 5) for 15 damage and 4 fire damage
attack 4: hit ac 29 (rolled 11) for 11 damage and 5 fire damage
total 68 damage if all applies

if any of these favored enemies apply then further corrections will apply:
Favored Enemy:
 humanoid: goblinoid
 undead
 humanoid: giant
 outsider: evil
 Monstrous humanoid

[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]

Hedron Treefriend NG Human Ranger 20  hp: 280 / 280

Senses:
60 ft dark vision; perception + 29; stealth +40; survival +33; tracking +43

```
Saves:
Fort    +22
Ref     +24
Will     +17

A/C/TOUCH/FF
30 / 24/  25

Combat: primary weapon
weapon  attack        damage      crit  range  type notes
Bow, long comp,[size=1]mighty +4, +5 enc, distance, flaming burst, bane: human(giant)[/size]*
     +32/+27/+22/+17  1d8+9     19-20/X3 220 ft P   -1/220ft bynd 1st 220
     +32              4d8+9     19-20/X3 220 ft P (Gtr vital strike)
*    +34/+29/+24/+19  1d8+9+2d6 19-20/X3 220 ft P (with giant bane)
*    +34              4d8+9+2d6 19-20/X3 220 ft P [size=1](w/ giant bane/Gtr vital strike)[/size]
                          +2d10 dam on crit   (flaming burst)   
     +1 att           +1 dam    (Feat point blank shot)
```
Favored Enemy:
 humanoid: goblinoid +10
 undead +8
 humanoid: giant +6
 outsider: evil +4
 Monstrous humanoid +2

Favored Terrain:
 forest +8
 cold +6
 mountains +4
 planes-lower +2

[/sblock]

[sblock=spells prepared]
spell preped:

level 1
Hunter's Howl; Gravity Bow; Ant Haul; Resist Energy; Resist Energy; Glide

level 2
Stone Call; Chameleon Stride; wind wall; Protective Spirit; prot fm energy

level 3
Darkvision; water walk; cure mod.; Neutralize Poison

level 4
Commune with Nature; Blessing of the Salamander; Bow Spirit; Cure Serious

[/sblock]


----------



## Thaven (Apr 16, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Woo!  first in-character post for Thaven ever!  Okay, I'll have your actions take effect after everyone else goes.
> ...












*OOC:*


It woulda been cooler with more talkity talk intro stuff if I didn't port into the middle of a combat scene; didn't wanna lose my action 'cause I was doing a soliloquy. lol


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 17, 2011)

OCC: Was going to buff everyone, but it can wait till next round.  

Xanfire could hardly believe that  Gerhardt,  _that _ Gerhardt was taken off by a...a...

"Thad! What in the universe are these things!  They have taken  Gerhardt and Mal!  They... They!"

Xanfire's rage boils out, and his sword disappears as he bellows out in anger.  The holy symbol haning on his neck shines brightly, and two colors of light appear.  One seems to focus on the hand pointing at the mass of creatures trying to grapple them.  The other glows brightly on Xanfire, as though a spell was cast on himself.

"BURN IN THE FIRE OF IOMEDAE!"


[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Holy Smite with a DC 24 Will save. As I am unsure it it is considered an evil outsider, will roll normal damage for now. otherwise it is 10d6 and blind for one round.  Half on save and negate blind.  Xanfire will try to aim it so none of his allies are caught in the blast.  As Rook goes last, he should not be effected by the attack.
Swift: Quickened Divine Favor.  Gain +3 Luck to Attack Rolls and Damage Rolls
Move: Move Closer as appropriate.
[/sblock]



[sblock=Xanfire Astral Plane Stats]
HP 300
AC: 46/ T: 19/ FF 43
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW:   42hrs) +34/+29/+24 1d8 + 14(+3 Luck)  (15 Base + 5 Enchantment + 1 Focus + 1   Competence+ 9 STR + 3 Luck)
AC: 46 (10 + 14 (Mithril Full plate Armor: 9 Armor + 5 Enchantment) +   8(Shield: 2 Shield + 1 Feat + 5 Enchantment ) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 5   Deflection(Shield of Faith 42 21 Hours) + 1 Insight)

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic) GMW :42 Hrs
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bulwark: +1 Ghost Touch Determination (MW + 4 Enchantment) 1x: Breath of life < 0HP;
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield (MV + 5 Enchantment)

Divine Presence: 20 Rounds
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 13 Uses
Channel Good Energy: 5 Uses (10d6, can choose up to two targets to not receive healing)

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 21)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Divine Favor x2, Protection from evil x2, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
2 Bless Weapon(d), Grace, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon x2, Weapon of Awe, Resist Energy, 
3 Prayer(d), Prayer, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle against Evil
4 Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual Ally, Death   Ward, Magic Vestment (Extended), Magic Vestment   (Extended)
5 Righteous Might(d), Quickened Divine Favor, Cleanse, Breath of Life x2, Commune,  Greater Magic Weapon(Extended)  ,
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Owl's Wisdom(Mass) x3
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater) x3, Extended Blade Barrier, Extended Planar Adaptation
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally,   Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Discern Location, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Energy Drain, Miracle

Other Items
2 Spell Pearl of Power x4
Gate Spell Component
Winged Boots
90,000 gp in Diamond Dust

To Buy:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura, Diamond dust for Miracle.  Both at Temple
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


  You all discover they're evil outsiders of some sort.  Roll damage accordingly.

Hedron:  You slay each of the ones you strike, but this is a massive swarm.  Individually weak, but the whole is greater than the sum of its parts.  You're doing some damage, but you're effectively fighting an army here.


----------



## Thaven (Apr 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well I may as well post mine; it can be slotted in whenever. Presumably the swarm isn't going to be dispersed in one round. If it does, before my turn, I can change my action







“For the Emperor,” he whispered under his breath, and in an instant Rook winks into existence in the centre of the swarm and amidst those Broken Eagles left in formation; immediately his blades begin to thrash into the darkness that surrounds him.

[sblock=GM]Cartaras: <You know I hope these Broken Eagles remember who you are, Milord. The aftermath of this engagement could be awkward if they do not.>

Endoril: <Leave it to you, unworthy savage, to assume that heroes such as these would not recognize the First Knight of his Majesty Padishah Emperor Kalesh XXII, the Shining Light of the Inner Sea.>

Cartaras: <I merely stated the facts, Elf. Though I seem to recognize that one over there; that cleric. Didn’t he visit the Emperor once as an emissary of Iomedae?>[/sblock]

“You know,” he said in between thrusts of his swords, “have I mentioned the both of you are exceedingly distracting?” His calm demeanour and tone are betrayed slightly by a hint of annoyance.

[sblock=Actions]

Rook will take his full attack into the center of the swarm, trying to force it’s deterioration as much as possible 

His main hand holds his +1 holy adamantine falcata of corrosive burst and his off hand holds his +1 holy shocking cold iron falcata of viciousness.

He doesn’t know how hard the swarm is to hit, but because it seems to be everywhere, he is going to attempt to power attack.

I don’t know if they have DR but if they do my weapons are considered holy/magic/adamantine and holy/magic/cold iron

As well my feats allow me to reduce typed DR by 10 and dr/- by 5.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Modified stats]

For rage and greater heroism

AC 19; Touch 14; Flat-Footed 14; +1 mithral chain shirt of heavy fortification 
HP 358/360
Fort +26; Ref +21; Will +17 (+5 vs. fear)
Defensive Abilities ; DR 5/-; Immune fear ; Resist ; SR 

Offense

Speed 30 feet (60 feet fly, average)
Space 5; Reach 5

Melee +36/+31/+26/+21 (1d8+32+2d6 holy+1d6 acid, 17-20x4+3d10 acid
and +36/+31/+26 (1d8+27+2d6 holy+1d6 shock+2d6 vicious, 17-20x4)

Ranged +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d8+15/x3)

Special Attacks power attack

Statistics

Str 36 (+13), Dex 23 (+6), Con 24 (+7), Int 7 (-2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 7 (-2)

Base Atk +20; CMB 33; CMD 49;

Skills Fly +25, Knowledge (History) +12

[/sblock]

Hidden beneath his ornate helm, Rook does glimpse the cleric of Iomedae as he issues forth her vengeance against the swarm. He does recollect meeting this cleric before but cannot recall the time or place. 

And the others, has he seen them as well?

These matters can wait; the Broken Eagles are in need of his assistance and because the Emperor commanded it…he will oblige until death.









*OOC:*


Okay, based on all four of Hedron's attacks hitting, it looks like all of mine hit as well. I'm not going to total the damage (in case they have DR I can't beat). As well it looks like I have 3 criticals, but since I don't know if they can be critted, I will roll the damage twice for each; once for the critical hit and once not.

Bleh. Screwed up a bit. Not as pretty as I would've liked but...here's a summary

Streamlined results (OOC)

Main attack 1: auto hit/crit (20+36) for 155 (crit) or 40 (non crit) plus 9 holy, 3 acid, 20 acid burst

Main attack 2: hit ac 41 (10+31) for 34 + 6 holy, 1 acid 

Main attack 3: hit ac 33 (7+26) for 39 + 10 holy, 5 acid

Main attack 4: crit hit ac 40 (19+21) for 139 (crit) or 40 (non crit) + 3 holy, 2 acid, 18 acid burst

Off hand attack 1: hit ac 44 (8+36) for 28 + 7 holy, 5 shock, 11 vicious, 1 self inflicted

Off hand attack 2: hit ac 34 (3+31) for 28 + 12 holy, 5 shock, 4 vicious, 5 self inflicted

Off hand attack 3: autohit/crit (20+26) 126 (crit) or 30 (non crit) + 5 holy, 6 shock, 7 vicious, 3 self inflicted

Two weapon rend (main hand/off hand hit in same round): 1d10+1.5str=27 damage


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 28, 2011)

[sblock=update] Hi all, sorry for the delays.

1) No subscription feature is a pain, but I'll keep us on the boards.

2) I have a chance at a computer without interruptions, and have taken time to re-look at our combat. We need posts from Thaddeus and Thorn before the Swarm gets to go.

3) I've put up a group for the Wheel of Time, and I blanked on two poster's names here, so you two should expect an invite from me in a minute. [/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative!]

Swarm
Thorn
Malacarus (vanished)
Thaddeus
Gerhardt (vanished)
Hedron
Xanfire
Thaven [/sblock]










*OOC:*


 So far the swarm surged, grabbing Mal and Ger, and everyone in their aura was mind-affected by their static.

Thorn: Creates area of shadow around herself
Thad: blank (waiting for Godot?)
Hedron: fired a number of arrows so several swarm-creature corpses are lying still in the air.
Xanfire: big, successful Holy Smite, so a number of other swarm-creature bodies are floating there.
Thaven: driving into the swarm and hacking people up, so bits of swarm creatures are floating around with all the dead ones.

After this round, the swarm-mind begins to break up, ending the distraction effect and liberating the creatures to attack as individuals.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2011)

(OOC - Sorry...rogues aren't exactly at their best against swarms...but I do have an action for Thorn!)

With effort, Thorn blocks out her reaction to the vanishing of two from the group. Even Malacarus, loathed as he was, might be needed for this quest. What would happen if he was destroyed before they knew what they needed to know?

Swarms were normally the mage's job to deal with, but Thorn prepared herself to do battle as best she could. The silvery light of the Astral Plane cast no shadow...but she had an answer for that. She produced a dark, sleek length of wood from her pouch and waved it just so, prounouncing words in the dark elven dialect. She didn't actually KNOW that language, but she'd learned those words phonetically, and...more importantly...had learned the mental images needed to 'unlock' the wand's powers.

A sphere of gloomy darkness spread outward from her sword as the magic took hold, and Thorn grinned as she felt it pressing against her as if it was a physical thing. To her, it was. _Now_ she could fight!

(Using wand of darkness on Thorn's sword. This kicks in her Shadowdancer bonuses for being in an area of shadow. DR 10/- and +2 to saves.)


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fitd: Aldern has not been online since the 12th.  he seems to also have vanished...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

ooc: so this is a new round?

Damage:1d8 + 9 +1d6 (flaming)+4 (fav enemy)= 
screwed up on attacks, should read as +2 to each. I think the numbers are all good enough to stand as hits as is though.

favored enemy: evil outsider #3
a +4 bonus on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks against creatures of selected
type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon attack and damage rolls against them. A ranger may make 
Knowledge skill check









*OOC:*


 bummer, I only got 85 points of damage this round.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dang.  Foxglove really isn't coming!  Ooookay, that sucks.  Well, the show must carry on!  

Anyone know someone who could fill in as a wizard PC?  I'll NPC Thaddeus for a while, then swap him out until/unless Aldern comes back to play him.








Thorn waves her wand and is encased in shadows, disappearing with a large arm of the swarm inside with her.  The shadows seem to have no effect ont he swarm, who you may guess don't need light to see on the Astral Plane.  However, the magic of the shadows embrace protects the shadowdancer.

Thaddeus casts his spell, just as the rest of you slice and hack and arch and smite.  Yet Thaddeus is affected by the power of the swarm, a power that even he seems to have never encountered before.  In a brief moment while most of the party is destroying tentacles or shattering skulls, Thaddeus used his incredible intellect to contact the swarm directly.  

It's a hive-mind!  Controlled by some... giant mind.  The parts... less than the sum...  I can hold them, but you have to destroy... their great brain!

With a super-nova of Quickened Spellcasting he lets loose with a fantastic bolt of energy to sear off several of the creatures attempting to grapple Thaven, then a curved wave of scintillating flames to burn all those about to descend upon Xanfire, and finally one spell to affect the swarm itself.  Space seems to warp in the Astral plane before Thaddeus' head.  It's as if space was a sheet and he was pulling something through.  An image made of thought-light is just visible in the miniscus of the warp, like a malignant brain of immense size.  Thaddeus reaches through with his grip as if to grab the mind on the other end, and seems to electrify it with his touch.  However, there is a backlash of energy, and everyone (Thaddeus, you, the Broken Eagles, the Swarm) are shocked through space in different directions.

The hive mind of the swarm is stunned or dead.  Many of the creatures simply float there, either charred by Xanfire's Smite, or your weapons, or stunned by the effects of Thaddeus' spell.

START OF THE NEXT ROUND

You find yourself floating in space, surrounded by unmoving bodies of the swarm creatures.

WHAT DO YOU DO?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Looking around Hedron tries to find the mind of this "hive" or if not that, the two who were taken off by the creature hive swarm.









*OOC:*


Was it mal and ?







if he sees what he is looking for he will exchange his weapon for a long sword and head toward it.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


  I just realized everyone who is conscious is still falling.  Basically it's your conscious mind (or animating force, I guess, for Golems(?maybe?) that causes you to have gravity: the Astral Plane forms around your thoughts, and it's an assumption you all have that there's gravity.

So yeah:  pick a direction.

1)  Towards the roiling Astral-Storm as before

2)  Away from the Astral Storm, back to where you came from

3)  Towards one of the floating giant monolithic rocks.  (Redundant term, monolithic rocks, but in fantasy it's good to be specific)








[sblock=Hedron Perception Check]  You can easily see the following things:

1)  All the other players still with us:  Thorn, Rook, Xanfire, Mal.  Everyone's pretty spread out.  

2)  You can see Thaddeus' limp form hovering among the other bodies.

3)  You can see numerous of the formerly-swarm creatures regaining consciousness.  Several are heading towards Thaddeus.

4)  Gerhardt is nowhere to be found.

5)  There's a Balor heading towards the party.  He looks pissed.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Head toward Thaddeus- retrieve Thaddeus and re-join party.

"Balor at 3 o' clock, and he is looking for a social gathering to join. Like us.









*OOC:*


I know that all cannot be done in one round, but those are my planned actions however long it takes. just let me know when i can act again.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 3, 2011)

Xanfire tries to stabilize himself from falling the normal way, but all he does is fling is arms around.  When he things how badly he wants to stop falling however, he notices that he slows down and stops.  

Quickly realizing that this could be what he needed, he "falls" towards his closest ally to prevent a 1 on 1 fight.


----------



## Thaven (May 4, 2011)

The Astral Plane's gravity affects seem to hinder Rook less than the others; the magical wings affixed to his back allow him to fly on the material plane, and thus since he believes he can fly without hindrance, he continues to do so, making an attempt to fly toward Xanfire the cleric. "It seems as though our reintroduction may need to wait, my venerated friend," he said as he heard Thorn speak of the Balor.

[sblock=GM]
Cartaras: <"Is that a-">

Endoril: <"balor">

The two almost speak in unison within his mind. 

Cartaras: <"Milord, you know as well as we do that you're not as well equipped to handle such a beast as you are others. Perhaps we should consider a strategic withdrawal...>

Cartaras: <Then we too must be ready.> [/sblock]
Speaking to no one in particular, though obviously not speaking to Xanfire, "Would you say the same if I were standing between this creature and the Emperor? Would you say such a thing if the Shining Light of the Inner Sea were behind me? Make no mistake, he is behind me; and I must stand fast, regardless of the outcome."

[sblock=GM]

Cartaras: <Then we too must be ready.> [/sblock]
Rook angles himself in front of Xanfire so that it will be he, and not the cleric, who absorbs the beasts' first strike and drinks a potion instantly doubling in size.









*OOC:*


Rook drinks a potion of Enlarge (CL3).

Endoril casts greater heroism, refreshing the duration and Cartaras casts weapon of awe on Rook’s main hand weapon.

It sounds like the creature is a round away from being in range so buffing seems prudent at this time.







[sblock=modified stats]

For greater heroism (CL7), rage (CL7), enlarge (CL3), weapon of awe (CL7) on acid burst falcata

AC 17; Touch 14; Flat-Footed 14; +1 mithral chain shirt of heavy fortification 
HP 358/360 + 7 temp
Fort +30; Ref +24; Will +21 (+5 vs. fear)
Defensive Abilities ; DR 5/-; Immune fear ; Resist ; SR 

Offense

Speed 30 feet (60 feet fly, average)
Space 10; Reach 10

Melee +36/+31/+26/+21 (2d6+35+2d6 holy+1d6 acid, 17-20x4+3d10 acid
adamantine and +36/+31/+26 (2d6+28+2d6 holy+1d6 shock+2d6 vicious, 17-20x4 cold iron)


Special Attacks power attack

Statistics

Str 38 (+14), Dex 21 (+5), Con 24 (+7), Int 7 (-2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 7 (-2)

Base Atk +20; CMB 35; CMD 51;

Skills Fly +25, Knowledge (History) +12

[/sblock]
“Does your magic user have the ability to increase the speed of his allies? If so now is most certainly the time!”


----------



## jackslate45 (May 4, 2011)

Xanfire could hardly believe his eyes as this man appears, basically out of no where again.

"It seems it will yes. As of Thad, I am afraid I will have to do with the haste you so require."

Xanfire will remain "floating" it mid air, and will wait till everyone is gathered before buffing them.

OCC: Standard Action: Blessing Of Fervor on everyone once thorn gets close enough to cast it.  

[sblock=Xanfire Astral Plane Stats]
HP 300
AC: 46/ T: 19/ FF 43
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW:    42hrs) +34/+29/+24 1d8 + 14(+3 Luck)  (15 Base + 5 Enchantment + 1 Focus  + 1   Competence+ 9 STR + 3 Luck)
AC: 46 (10 + 14 (Mithril Full plate Armor: 9 Armor + 5 Enchantment) +    8(Shield: 2 Shield + 1 Feat + 5 Enchantment ) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 5    Deflection(Shield of Faith 42 21 Hours) + 1 Insight)

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic) GMW :42 Hrs
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bulwark: +1 Ghost Touch Determination (MW + 4 Enchantment) 1x: Breath of life < 0HP;
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield (MV + 5 Enchantment)

Divine Presence: 20 Rounds
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 13 Uses
Channel Good Energy: 5 Uses (10d6, can choose up to two targets to not receive healing)

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 21)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Divine Favor x2, Protection from evil x2, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
2 Bless Weapon(d), Grace, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon x2, Weapon of Awe, Resist Energy, 
3 Prayer(d), Prayer, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle against Evil
4 Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual  Ally, Death   Ward, Magic Vestment (Extended), Magic Vestment    (Extended)
5 Righteous Might(d), Quickened Divine Favor, Cleanse, Breath of  Life x2, Commune,  Greater Magic Weapon(Extended)  ,
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Owl's Wisdom(Mass) x3
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater) x3, Extended Blade Barrier, Extended Planar Adaptation
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally,    Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Discern Location, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Energy Drain, Miracle

Other Items
2 Spell Pearl of Power x4
Gate Spell Component
Winged Boots
90,000 gp in Diamond Dust

To Buy:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura, Diamond dust for Miracle.  Both at Temple
[/sblock]


----------



## Thaven (May 4, 2011)

Rook seemed surprised as the spell was triggered (once Thorn got in range.) He had no idea that clerics possessed such power. "Truly, noble Cleric, you are a marvel."

Rook brandished his large blades and glared at the Balor Lord charging headlong into them. As he readied himself for the bloodbath that was to follow he had only three words to speak: "For the Emperor."

[sblock=modified stats]
For Blessing of Fervor (CL20), greater heroism (CL7), rage (CL7), enlarge (CL3), weapon of awe (CL7) on acid burst falcata

AC 17; Touch 14; Flat-Footed 14; +1 mithral chain shirt of heavy fortification 
HP 358/360 + 7 temp
Fort +30; Ref +24; Will +21 (+5 vs. fear)
Defensive Abilities ; DR 5/-; Immune fear ; Resist ; SR 

Offense

Speed 30feet (60 feet fly, average)
Space 10; Reach 10

Melee +36/+36/+31/+26/+21 (2d6+35+2d6 holy+1d6 acid, 17-20x4+3d10 acid
adamantine and +36/+31/+26 (2d6+28+2d6 holy+1d6 shock+2d6 vicious, 17-20x4 cold iron)


Special Attacks power attack

Statistics

Str 38 (+14), Dex 21 (+5), Con 24 (+7), Int 7 (-2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 7 (-2)

Base Atk +20; CMB 35; CMD 51;

Skills Fly +25, Knowledge (History) +12[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 4, 2011)

Everyone looking at the Balor:  please make a Perception check.

EDIT:  Actually, it's quite clear that the Balor is racing towards THADDEUS(!!!! emphasis for clarity)  Not the rest of you.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 4, 2011)

Noticing the path of the Balor, Xanfire's guess couldn't have been more wrong.  

He focus a little bit, and starts "falling" to protect Thad and Hedron from the slaughter they will see.  once close enough, he focues to slow down his "fall"


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2011)

Thorn shook her head dizzily, and with some relief noted she still had her sword and wand, and the inky shadowy darkness still followed her...sealing off the silver light of the plane and strengthening her connection to the shadowlands.

It took a second, but she managed to arrest her backwards motion, then start accelerating towards Thaddeus. 

A Balor. Great. And her stuck with a dragonslaying sword.

"Xanfire!" she shouted as she recognized him, though not the other one with him. "It's going after Thad! We gotta save him or we'll never get outta here!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2011)

Despite him being out numbered by the Balor, Hedron continues to try and retrieve thad's body as his primary goal! ! ! !


----------



## fireinthedust (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Technically, you should be on-par with a Balor, as it's CR20, right?  No worries?

Thorn: what is your action other than warning the others.  Are you going to charge the Balor or fight more of the Astral-spawn-things?  Or something else?







Hedron reaches Thad, colliding with his immobile, unconscious form.  However, the ranger quickly realizes he must now stop his motion somehow, or fly directly into the clutches of the powerful Balor.  








*OOC:*


Wisdom check to change directions, please!  If you fail, you'll be within range of the Balor on his turn.  







Rook spends a moment to empower himself for the coming battle, drinking a potion as well as glowing slightly from his rings as some kind of spell begins to affect him.

Thorn:  (talk only?  Or charge?)

Xanfire casts his spell upon the party, granting them the protection of fervor.  A warm glow empowers each of them.  The priest likewise lets himself fly towards the new foe.  

Malacarus:  (post your action here, pls)

((Balor et al move when you lot go first.  They'll be going last.))

You all feel exhilerated at falling towards your foes (unless you're flying), as it's very much like sky-diving rather than the magical flight you may be used to.  You get the sense that if you fall too far you may take falling damage!


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2011)

Hedron had Thad, Thorn saw. 

_Great. I guess that leaves the giant flaming *demon* to me. Thanks a pantload, Hed._

She drew her brand new blade, Skycutter as she plummeted headlong towards the balor, wreathed in magical darkness...like some kind of black comet on a collision course. After a moment though, the darkness engulfed her...and she was lost within it, all but impossible to see.

Carefully Thorn adjusted her fall to carry her past the demon within sword range...to take one swipe at it before she was carried out of reach.

(OOC - Okay, she's going to 'fall' towards the balor and attack, to try to distract it from Hedron and Thaddeus. Because she'd rather not die in the process, she'll be making a stealth check, using Hide in Plain Sight, as she moves before she reaches the balor. If successful, this will make the attack a sneak attack. I'm going to make my rolls assuming successes.)

Note 1: Thorn's sword does not defeat Balor DR. Subtract 15 from its damage. However, its wounding property inflicts 1 Bleed.
Note 2: Thorn can Hide In Plain Sight even if the Balor's True Seeing negates the darkness from her wand. Subtract 10 from her roll in this case however. (Due to Hellcat Stealth feat)
Note 3: If the balor sees her coming (succeeds its perception vs her stealth) it'll get an AoO before she can hit it. Her AC is 46 on this due to Mobility.
Note 4: If it does NOT see her, it will get an AoO on her as she flies past UNLESS you rule that this qualifies as her using her Spring Attack feat, in which case her movement does not incur AoO's.
Note 5: If it does not see her, and this is therefore a sneak attack, the balor takes 2 Strength damage from her Crippling Strike.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2011)

Hedron concentrates to veer out of the way of the creature looming up before him.








*OOC:*


uh, not good- does he get a standard action any way?


----------



## Thaven (May 6, 2011)

Speaking quietly to Xanfire, "Is the fallen wizard your ally?"

He already knows the answer to his question...and he also knows what he must do, once given the opportunity.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 6, 2011)

Malacarus emerges from the wreckage of what was once a swarm of thriving creatures.
"I am the vessel of what shall be"
"I am the vessel of what shall be"
"I am the vessel of what shall be"

The party notices his voice is different, as though a multitude spoke with one voice.

[sblock=actions]

Move: move away from party after loosing spell barrage.

waves of exhaustion on as much of the party as I can

I will drop a quickened enervation on Xanfire. Ranged touch attack +12, 1d4 negative levels on hit.

Order the balor to summon a marilith, ware rogues in darkness.


[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 6, 2011)

[sblock=Mal]:  You're far away from Xanfire (so no touch attacks unless you get in close.  Note: he's next to Rook, the armored guy from some Empire who's fairly buff).  
Please post your actions like this:

Move Action:
Standard Action:
Free Action:
Quickened Spells:

That lets me keep track of what's happening when.

Also: on second thought, the Shade Poison would attack them this round, as you'd cast it last round.[/sblock]

Everyone:  A black mist made up of some kind of shadowy liquid surrounds Xanfire and those in the vicinity.  (roll a saving throw, please)


----------



## WarlockLord (May 6, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=Mal]:  You're far away from Xanfire (so no touch attacks unless you get in close.  Note: he's next to Rook, the armored guy from some Empire who's fairly buff).
> Please post your actions like this:
> 
> Move Action:
> ...




ooc: my bad, enervation is a ranged touch.


----------



## Thaven (May 6, 2011)

Rook is looking very confused. Who is this Wizard? A black ray whizzes past his face and strikes the cleric beside him.

"What treachery is this?" 

[sblock=GM]

Carataras: <Isn't that the necromancer of the west? What is he doing here?>

Endoril: <He's from the east you uncivilized cretin.>

Cartaras: <Regardless, he's very familiar looking. I feel like I killed him once.>

Endoril: <Hrmph. Always a story.>

[/sblock]
"It seems as though there is more to this that we at once believed. Lord Cleric, who should I attack? Can you handle that Wizard?"


----------



## jackslate45 (May 6, 2011)

Xanfire could hardly believe his eyes.  Malacarus had turned on them at last.  However, something still did not seem right, even as...SOMETHING washed over him. Hearing his new ally speak, Xanfire fixes his eyes on the location of the fallen drow.

"I will deal with Malacarus.  Destroy that fiend before he gets to close.  Thorn, Hedron, assist in destroying that balor."

EDIT: Boo to bad rolls...Also we are still Mind blanked, so apply as necessary.


[sblock=Xanfire Astral Plane Stats]
HP 300
AC: 46/ T: 19/ FF 43
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW:    42hrs) +34/+29/+24 1d8 + 14(+3 Luck)  (15 Base + 5 Enchantment + 1 Focus  + 1   Competence+ 9 STR + 3 Luck)
AC: 46 (10 + 14 (Mithril Full plate Armor: 9 Armor + 5 Enchantment) +    8(Shield: 2 Shield + 1 Feat + 5 Enchantment ) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 5    Deflection(Shield of Faith 42 21 Hours) + 1 Insight)

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic) GMW :42 Hrs
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bulwark: +1 Ghost Touch Determination (MW + 4 Enchantment) 1x: Breath of life < 0HP;
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield (MV + 5 Enchantment)

Divine Presence: 20 Rounds
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 13 Uses
Channel Good Energy: 5 Uses (10d6, can choose up to two targets to not receive healing)

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 21)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Divine Favor x2, Protection from evil x2, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith
2 Bless Weapon(d), Grace, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon x2, Weapon of Awe, Resist Energy, 
3 Prayer(d), Prayer, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle against Evil
4 Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual  Ally, Death   Ward, Magic Vestment (Extended), Magic Vestment    (Extended)
5 Righteous Might(d), Quickened Divine Favor, Cleanse, Breath of  Life x2, Commune,  Greater Magic Weapon(Extended)  ,
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Owl's Wisdom(Mass) x3
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater) x3, Extended Blade Barrier, Extended Planar Adaptation
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally,    Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Discern Location, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Energy Drain, Miracle

Other Items
2 Spell Pearl of Power x4
Gate Spell Component
Winged Boots
90,000 gp in Diamond Dust

To Buy:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura, Diamond dust for Miracle.  Both at Temple
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Despite him being out numbered by the Balor, Hedron continues to try and retrieve thad's body as his primary goal! ! ! !






fireinthedust said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Technically, you should be on-par with a Balor, as it's CR20, right?  No worries?




cr is compared to a party of 4 vs a monster, so party of 4 level 20 characters = cr 20 monsteer. there fore a cr 20 baqlor is 4 times as what should be thrown at Hedron. Throw in the fact that we have the betrayal and now we have a serious challenge.





Scott DeWar said:


> re: bad wisdom check
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is still a pending question that requires answering for this round pls.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2011)

(OOC - Aw c'mon, Scott D, Hedron's not going it alone. Thorn there too! Though she may have to make a quick stop to kill the wizard. And I do mean quick. It won't take long. )


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Aw c'mon, Scott D, Hedron's not going it alone. Thorn there too! Though she may have to make a quick stop to kill the wizard. And I do mean quick. It won't take long. )












*OOC:*


oh, wow, this may get ugly .. .. .. ..





 Hedron sees a blob of shadow and says to the balor, " what is this? you not up to the task of defeating me, that you have to bring a fellow sprit of hell?


----------



## fireinthedust (May 6, 2011)

[sblock=Xanfire]  You can feel it cold against your skin, however you're fairly sure it's a... rather powerful illusion of poison, so you overcome it.  Basically, Mal seems to have used an illusion effect to mimic a spell, one which creates deadly contact poison.  Only your supreme Will save rescued you from being overwhelmed by it, as each dose in addition to the first reduces your modifier by 1; had your Will slipped, you'd have been reduced to a shadowy husk!  Luckily you're an uber-cleric, so you're alright... this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Thaven (May 7, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Aw c'mon, Scott D, Hedron's not going it alone. Thorn there too! Though she may have to make a quick stop to kill the wizard. And I do mean quick. It won't take long. )












*OOC:*


Sheesh! I'm here too, I'm not gonna leave you alone.  After it goes, I'll be right there. 

Also, it's a full round casting for the summon. So we should be able to try and disrupt the casting.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 7, 2011)

You mean for the Balor to summon a marilith?  Maybe.  However, it's got its own plan of attack for this first round.


----------



## Thaven (May 7, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> You mean for the Balor to summon a marilith?  Maybe.  However, it's got its own plan of attack for this first round.




OOC: And what is that pray tell? :S


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

It was headed for thaddius for some reason. It may just do that- and take Hedron with it.


----------



## Thaven (May 15, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> It was headed for thaddius for some reason. It may just do that- and take Hedron with it.












*OOC:*


 That's the worst case scenario. Maybe he wants to be friends? :S


----------



## WarlockLord (May 16, 2011)

OOC: It plans to kill you all with the power of hugs and cookies.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 16, 2011)

Hedron:  he'll get a standard action on his turn.  I'm going to organize this round according to last round's initiative, so you've got a second before acting.

Thorn:  you do stealth, then sneak attack, but he'll get an AoO on you.

INITIATIVE ORDER

Swarm
Thorn
Malacarus + Balor
Thad (unconscious until someone plays him)
Gerhardt (MIA)
Hedron
Xanfire
Rook



IC:


The remnants of the swarm begin to break up and start to vanish, one by one.  After so many of them have been destroyed, and their hivemind assaulted, they've decided retreat is the best option.

Thorn flies past the Balor, striking with her blade from the shadow-comet that sailed past.  She slices across its body, but doesn't do nearly enough damage.

The balor spins as she flies past, lashing with its whip.  (Hits AC47;  Damage 8 + 5 fire if it hits; Immediate Grapple check rolled:  45; if it hits, you're grappled by the whip)

Malacarus lets loose with a barrage of spells, including a black ray of magical energy at Xanfire.  








*OOC:*


Mal please roll your to-hit for your spells, and give us the Save DCs vs the spells as well.  
The Balor cannot summon another creature; also, re-reading the spell, it should be a Glabrezu, but we'll let that slide for this combat.  (sorry, Eagles, should have caught that)







The Balor laughs at Hedron as the ranger reaches Thad first.  You want him?  Come get him! and with that a blast of mental energy lances out from it and into the wizard:  using a powerful Telekinetic Thrust he pulls the wizard towards himself, thrusting Thad at Thorn, to strike her with her friend if she is grappled by the whip.  
If Hedron has a grip on the Wizard, he is pulled along for the ride... and into melee with the Balor.  (quickened Telekinesis)

If Thorn's attack hits her, and she's grappled, Balor will full attack on her.
If the attack misses, the Balor will either pull Hedron to himself using Thad, for a Full attack action on the Ranger; or else wait for Thad to arrive, and Full attack the unconscious Wizard.

42/31/34/24 to hit with the Longsword; 42/40/31 for the whip.
Longsword damage:  2d6+13=22, 2d6+13=17, 2d6+13=22, 2d6+13=23
Whip Damage:  1d4+7=8,  1d6=4, 1d4+7=8,  1d6=6, 1d4+7=8,  1d6=6
Entangle checks for the whip:  1d20+33=43, 1d20+33=43, 1d20+33=35

((wow, 10 on most rolls here.  No activation of the vorpal ability for me!))


Gerhardt... vanished, along with the swarm creatures into the mist.

Hedron:  (take your standard action)

Xanfire:  Called to the goodly Angels, and a Gate opened up above his head.  In a corona of light a massive humanoid figure in bright, shining armor appears.

Rook:  (Thritto... y'know what I mean)


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

Knowing that Thad will be slaugtered by the Balor, Xanfire cast the only spell that could save them now. He reaches into his pocket, pulls out a small pouch of fine dust, and throws it into the sky.


"COME! The Leader of Iomedae's troops!  Michael, I once again ask for you assistance in this time of great need!"

Raising his hand high into the sky, the dust settles into a circle.  A portal appears, opening wide into a plane much nicer than here.  With a hope and a prayer, Xanfire prays that the solar is there to answer.

OCC: Gate in a solar.  The name is there mearly for flavor purposes.  I cannot contorl it at all, but given the situation I am sure it would be willing to help.  

- 10,000 in diamond dust.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


edited in my post.  Michael is buff.  







Why hey there, kiddo!  Xanfire, what's seems to be the... BALOR!  and with that the Solar knows everything he needs to know.


----------



## Thaven (May 16, 2011)

Seeing what’s about to transpire, Rook knows what he must do. “Lord Cleric, keep the Wizard occupied. I will see if I can’t get the attention of that beast of hell…”

[sblock=GM] Endoril < Hither and yon, make my ally seem gone!>

Cartaras <Seriously? Hither and yon? That’s just sad.>

[/sblock]

“Get me beside that fiend; I will do the rest,” he whispered, almost to his swords…and in an instant he was gone, appearing beside the Balor. 

“I think you’ll find me more to your liking to your liking,” he almost spat the words at the Balor as he began swinging his blades into the creatures’ fiendish hide.

His blades flashed in the light of the astral plane and his eyes showed a look of unparalleled focus.









*OOC:*


So, Endoril cast displacement on Rook. Cartaras cast Dimension door on Rook to get him right beside the Balor. Basically, Rook is now using the Balor as cover against Malacarus. 

Rook is taking his full attack sequence on the Balor and he’s taking the extra attack from Xanfire’s divine speed buff.







[sblock=Modified Stats]
For Blessing of Fervor (CL20), waves of exhaustion (CL20), greater heroism (CL7), displacement, (CL7) rage (CL7), enlarge (CL3), weapon of awe (CL7) on acid burst falcata

AC 14; Touch 14; Flat-Footed 14; +1 mithral chain shirt of heavy fortification 
HP 355/360 + 0 temp
Fort +30; Ref +21; Will +21 (+5 vs. fear)
Defensive Abilities ; DR 5/-; Immune fear ; Resist ; SR 

Offense

Speed 30feet (60 feet fly, average)
Space 10; Reach 10

Melee +33/+33/+28/+23/+18 (2d6+32+2d6 holy+1d6 acid, 17-20x4+3d10 acid
adamantine and +33 (2d6+25+2d6 holy+1d6 shock+2d6 vicious, 17-20x4 cold iron)


Special Attacks power attack

Statistics

Str 32 (+11), Dex 15 (+2), Con 24 (+7), Int 7 (-2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 7 (-2)

Base Atk +20; CMB 35; CMD 51;

Skills Fly +25, Knowledge (History) +12 

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Attack Summary.

I don't think 32 is good enough to hit, so I'm going on the assumption I only have five hits. I'm also not going to roll acid or electricity damage.

My main hand does NOT beat his DR. However, it is reduced by 10. So I lose 5 points of damage off these swings that hit.

Main Attack 1: 43 to hit, 45 damage (42 base + 3 holy)
Main Attack 2: 37 to hit, 45 damage (38 base + 10 holy)
Main Attack 3: 40, 53 damage (42 base + 11 holy) 
Main Attack 4: 30 to hit (miss)
Main Attack 5: 26 to hit (miss)

Each of these swings DOES beat his dr.

Off hand 1: 48 to hit, 40 damage (31 base, 7 holy, 2 vicious)
Off hand 2: 47 to hit (crit auto confirmed) 144 damage (131 base + 3 holy + 10 vicious) save vs massive damage, ALSO he must make a DC 30 Fort Save.

If he fails, he is stunned for one round.

If he succeeds, he is staggered for one round. 

Off hand 3: 32 to hit (miss)

Total damage (before DR): 351 damage.

Total damage (including DR): 315 damage.















*OOC:*


Hi Balor. /wave


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

Hedron does all he can to hang on to thad and in so doing is brought right where he needs to be: at the side of the evil outsider!

crunchy;
favored enemy +4 att, +4damage, +4 to bluff/sense motive
att +31, damage 1d8+11

[sblock=stat block]

Hedron Treefriend NG Human Ranger 20  hp: 280 / 280

Senses:
60 ft dark vision; perception + 29; stealth +40; survival +33; tracking +43

```
Saves:
Fort    +22
Ref     +24
Will     +17

A/C/TOUCH/FF
30 / 24/  25

Combat: primary weapon
weapon  attack        damage      crit  range  type notes
Bow, long comp,[size=1]mighty +4, +5 enc, distance, flaming burst, bane: human(giant)[/size]*
     +32/+27/+22/+17  1d8+9     19-20/X3 220 ft P   -1/220ft bynd 1st 220
     +32              4d8+9     19-20/X3 220 ft P (Gtr vital strike)
*    +34/+29/+24/+19  1d8+9+2d6 19-20/X3 220 ft P (with giant bane)
*    +34              4d8+9+2d6 19-20/X3 220 ft P [size=1](w/ giant bane/Gtr vital strike)[/size]
                          +2d10 dam on crit   (flaming burst)   
     +1 att           +1 dam    (Feat point blank shot)
```
Favored Enemy:
 humanoid: goblinoid +10
 undead +8
 humanoid: giant +6
 outsider: evil +4<--<--vs balor!
 Monstrous humanoid +2

Favored Terrain:
 forest +8
 cold +6
 mountains +4
 planes-lower +2

[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (May 17, 2011)

[sblock==ooc]
Couple things:

The balor is a called, not summoned creature.  As such, it may use any summon abilities it has, and probably will, because as a called creature it may actually die.  (Check the section on magic,Magic - Pathfinder_OGC.  Said limit only applies on summoned critters. 

Waves of exhaustion has no saving throw, which is why I selected it.  Neither does enervation.    Invisiblecastle rolls for enervation: To Hit, 20, Negative Levels, 2.

This round, Malacarus will drop a quickened displacement on himself.  Malacarus will then cast wish using the "transport travelers" function to send Thorn, Rook, and Hedron to the wonderful scenic place known as the Negative Energy Plane.  Specifically, 1 mile above the ground.  Will DC 30 negates.  

He'll also bring his cornugon to his side to protect him via the same wish.
[/sblock]

Malacarus grinned evilly.  The end would be near.  Soon Azathoth would awaken, taking this feeble world and its false gods.  The only hope was to yield and hope not to die first.  Could these fools not see?  The voices in his head, the ones which came a few days ago, were not often wrong about such matters.  It was fortunate the elder gods had such a potent instrument.

The necromancer smiled evilly.  It was amusing to see these Eagles valiantly struggle against the efforts of a few of his spells.  But it was time to take some of the less threatening ones out of this fight.  He cast a minor illusion to make him harder to see, then invoked powerful magics.  It was time to send these fools to their doom and bring more servants in.  "Fiends! Both of you are on the same side in this.  Today the forces of light falter and the darkness prevails!  We need only win this day and the hypocritical servants of light shall be crushed!  As these fools killed my wife and son, let their flesh be rent asunder!"


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2011)

Thorn grimaced as the balor's whip snapped so close behind her that she could feel the heat of its flame, the tiny pinpricks of sparks showering over her shoulders. She didn't spare it a glance though. Before her was the real foe: Malacarus. 

"I always hoped I'd be the one to put you down, wizard," she said grimly. "I guess I should thank you for this."

With that, she dove towards the drow as the magical shadows gathered around her and blotted her from sight once again!

[sblock=Actions]Move towards Malacarus and Hide In Plain Sight as part of that movement. Even if I can reach him this turn, I'd like to ready my Gem of Seeing with my Standard, in preparation for a sound thwaking next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Thaven (May 17, 2011)

Thorn: 







*OOC:*


When attacked by a Balor's whip, it automatically has a chance to grapple you. Therefore you need to respond to the grapple attack before moving. I'd have to go back and look at what the Balor's roll on that was though.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2011)

(OOC - In the OOC thread, Fire and I determined that the Balor missed Thorn by 1. Hence my post describing a very close miss. The Balor's whip only entangles on a hit. )


----------



## Thaven (May 17, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - In the OOC thread, Fire and I determined that the Balor missed Thorn by 1. Hence my post describing a very close miss. The Balor's whip only entangles on a hit. )












*OOC:*


Is there another thread I'm not seeing? please forward the linK!


----------



## jackslate45 (May 17, 2011)

Link


----------



## fireinthedust (May 17, 2011)

yeah, I think that was the recruitment thread for Rhun or Herobizkit (hope they join!).  Thorn's sneak attack = -2 Str, so a miss.  She's good to attack the drow.  We just got caught up in discussion there (should really limit it to the OOC thread or here, please, thanks).  

Hedron:  Since you stayed with Thad, you're going to be hit by the Balor first before you can attack.  Did he hit your AC with any of those attacks?  And are you therefore grappled by any of the whip attacks?

Mal:  Okay, so you cast enervation and waves of exhaustion?  Okay, those affected are exhausted!  

Mal:  how do you word the Wish spell?  I usually allow 10 words or one spell of (just about) any level.  You have to word it to get all the effects you want, and it will be taken literally.

Xanfire: unless you've got something to block it, take 2 negative levels.


----------



## Thaven (May 17, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Mal:  Okay, so you cast enervation and waves of exhaustion?  Okay, those affected are exhausted!












*OOC:*


 Who was affected?


----------



## WarlockLord (May 17, 2011)

OOC: I put as much of the party as possible.  I'd probably move up to turn it into a 60 ft radius circle, which I guess could hit everyone, and I'd avoid my balor buddy, so probably everyone except Thad.  

As for wording, I was just using this function laid out in the wish spell:


			
				Wish on Pathfinder OGC said:
			
		

> Transport travelers. A wish can lift one creature per caster level from anywhere on any plane and place those creatures anywhere else on any plane regardless of local conditions. An unwilling target gets a Will save to negate the effect, and spell resistance (if any) applies.



.

As I understand it, the effects on the list can be done without playing word games, and if you go off the list the word games begin.



			
				Wish said:
			
		

> You may try to use a wish to produce greater effects than these, but doing so is dangerous. (The wish may pervert your intent into a literal but undesirable fulfillment or only a partial fulfillment, at the GM's discretion.)




EDIT: Also, I believe Malacarus went before Thorn, so if she was in the area of the waves of exhaustion, the -6 Dex penalty would have certainly lowered her AC to the point where the balor would hit her.  Just saying.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Hedron:  Since you stayed with Thad, you're going to be hit by the Balor first before you can attack.  Did he hit your AC with any of those attacks?  And are you therefore grappled by any of the whip attacks?




I will have a post in the ooc regarding this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2011)

damage from balor:

42/31/34 doing 21+16+21 damage for a total of 58 hp.
42/40/31 for the whip doing 7+4+7+6+7+6=37 hp

not grappled

[sblock=stat block]

Hedron Treefriend NG Human Ranger 20  hp: 185 / 280

Senses:
60 ft dark vision; perception + 29; stealth +40; survival +33; tracking +43

```
Saves:
Fort    +22
Ref     +24
Will     +17

A/C/TOUCH/FF
30 / 24/  25

Combat: primary weapon
weapon  attack        damage      crit  range  type notes
Bow, long comp,[size=1]mighty +4, +5 enc, distance, flaming burst, bane: human(giant)[/size]*
     +32/+27/+22/+17  1d8+9     19-20/X3 220 ft P   -1/220ft bynd 1st 220
     +32              4d8+9     19-20/X3 220 ft P (Gtr vital strike)
*    +34/+29/+24/+19  1d8+9+2d6 19-20/X3 220 ft P (with giant bane)
*    +34              4d8+9+2d6 19-20/X3 220 ft P [size=1](w/ giant bane/Gtr vital strike)[/size]
                          +2d10 dam on crit   (flaming burst)   
     +1 att           +1 dam    (Feat point blank shot)
```
Favored Enemy:
 humanoid: goblinoid +10
 undead +8
 humanoid: giant +6
 outsider: evil +4<--<--vs balor!
 Monstrous humanoid +2

Favored Terrain:
 forest +8
 cold +6
 mountains +4
 planes-lower +2

[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Due to the furious discussion in the OOC thread, it seems that Malacarus will be using a substantially different version of Wish than I grew up on in 2e: one that allows a person to Wish another character *dead*!  Since we've been going RAW for this game, and the only stipulation for "more powerful" is that a wish could be done literally, I'm going to allow this.

However, Thorn acts before Malacarus does, and if she a) makes her Wisdom check to turn around, and b) does something to prevent Mal from wishing them all to death (whatever that may be), this won't happen.

If it does happen, everyone affected must then roll appropriate saving throws.

Let's peek in to this next round of activity and see what we see!







Initiative:

Thorn  <<YOU'RE UP!!! (no pressure)
Malacarus/Balor
Hedron
Xanfire
Rook


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2011)

Thorn explodes out of the astral clouds behind Malacarus as she effortlessly twists her perception of gravity to bring her 'fall' to a stop. Even as she swings her sword, holding her gem of seeing with her free hand, the shadows opposite the drow draw together and coalesce, assuming the form of a horse-sized great cat with gigantic fangs snarling at him.

Meanwhile, Thorn's adamantine blade glistens with bloodlust as she attacks...and so eager is it to taste Malacarus that it cleaves through force barriers, robes, and all manner of armor...where it touches dark elf skin, it drinks deeply of his blood!

(Actions: Free Action to change subjective gravity. Using Greater Shadow Conjuration SLA as a quickened action to summon a 'shadow' Dire Tiger in a flanking position. Then making a full attack on Malacarus with all three attacks activating the Puncturing quality of Skycutter, making the attacks Melee Touch, and each hit causes 1d6 Con drain.)

(Results Explained: 8 Con damage and 122 HP damage. The Con damage reduces Mal's HP by 80 as well, so he basically takes 202 damage all told. I don't think his miss chance applies while I'm using the Gem, but let me know. Damage includes sneak attack damage...so if he's got any defenses against crits/sneak attacks, also let me know. And finally, if this doesn't kill him, ALSO let me know...cuz then I'll have the Dire Tiger try some attacks too.)

(Oh, and 6 Str damage too.)


----------



## WarlockLord (May 20, 2011)

OOC: He does have necromantic lifesight, which would allow him to detect Thorn as she uses stealth, but nothing to stop the flanking.  Displacement does not apply, so yeah, he goes down.  So yeah, his 140 hp self is dead (although this is without the favored class bonus, as I didn't know how that worked when I .  There goes a level and a bunch of magic items.  

Malacarus died.  This was his fifth time, which was somewhat annoying but by now death held no terror for him.  He vaguely recalled the invisibility going off, but was treated to the wonderful sight of his own entrails being ripped out.  "You think this is the end?   You believe you can defeat...them?.  The necromancer died laughing.


----------



## Thaven (May 20, 2011)

OOC: Points at Thorn. "Look Balor...she's the one you want. Go git'er." 

*bats eyelashes*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2011)

Thaven said:


> OOC: Points at Thorn. "Look Balor...she's the one you want. Go git'er."
> 
> *bats eyelashes*




ooc: "you must spread more apple butter before toasting Thaven again"


----------



## fireinthedust (May 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah, but there's one more thing we didn't consider: the shadow fabrication from earlier.

Mal pointed out to me that he used the Shades spell after conjuring Shadows, using Shades to cast Fabricate to make the Shadows into a type of poison (that massive black shadow that surrounded Xanfire, and I suppose also Rook.  A lot of that stuff.  It's a DC17 fortitude save, but the amount of a poison means more doses, which gives a cumulative save penalty, which means a higher save DC.

Xanfire made his save, but that was to the illusion.  Shades means the poison is still 80% real to Unbelievers, ergo I'll knock off some of the DC to the actual save; or I can knock off some of the STR loss.

Poison:  Shadow Essense:  Save 1/rd for 6 rounds.  Saving throw:  DC24 (17+10 for doses, -20%)

Xanfire and Rook:  please roll a Fort save, once per round for six rounds.  If you make a save, you can ignore future saving throws  (ie: the first of the 6 that you make means you can ignore the remaining ones).

I'd let it go, but Mal has a point; and we did just kill his character.


Mal:  please delete the part after you describe Mal dying, because they have no way to know that.  Foreshadowing is my job, thanks!


----------



## Thaven (May 20, 2011)

What was this mystery save for? http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/298270-e20-pf-strange-aeons-30.html#post5552446

I think I'm good.


----------



## WarlockLord (May 20, 2011)

ooc: Foreshadowing deleted.  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


The saving throw is for a shadow poison Mal let loose during the combat.  It's still dosing Xanfire and Rook, who didn't roll for it earlier.  Just roll; it's a Fort save.  The Solar can counter it, but I want to know if it has to spend resources on this, or if you make your saves.







The Balor sees Thorn tear through Malacarus, and with a snarl on its lips it spews in a gutteral abyssal accent Next time you'll not fare so well, mortals!

And with that, it vanishes.

The Solar waves its hand and the remaining shadow-poison vanishes.  Xanfire!  Dost thou need the curative magic at my disposal?  I can heal thee, and I feel that I needs must if thou art injured, for I come bearing news of greatest import for thou and thine companions.  There is but little time left, and much to do yet.


----------



## Thaven (May 22, 2011)

OOC: What was the mystery save for?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Thavin: it iwas for the shadow poison I thought he said.


----------



## Thaven (May 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thavin: it iwas for the shadow poison I thought he said.




OOC: Oh alright. Well I saved twice then. No problems.

The Balor ominously foreshadows their next meeting. Rook smiles beneath his helmet and says simply: "Run away with your little whip between your legs, fiend. When next we meet the result will be the same."

Then the Balor teleports away. The secret grin is nearly breaching his armor.

Not entirely trusting the situation, Rook keeps his weapons out and ready, though he doesn't brandish them at the Broken Eagles. He just appears cautious; as though perhaps there is more to this than it appears."

Quirking a brow at the Solar he quipped, "Lord Cleric it seems in addition to your many other talents you're a seer; summon a Solar to your aid and he just happens to have an important message...."

Rook eyed the Solar warily. Very curious. He would let introductions wait until the Solar relayed his message; unless pressed, of course.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2011)

Thorn grabbed the remains of Malacarus, and unrolled her flying carpet. The playing with gravity schtick was annoying. Her expression was a peculiar combination of stormy and self-satisfied as she came coasting on the carpet to rejoin the others, a dead drow in front of her in a pile.

"If you guys don't mind, I'd like to make a quick stop back at my place to kill that demon he left there, and maybe set up some unpleasantness for when he next shows up there."

She grimaced. "Gods, that's an expensive loss, I might add. It took forever to set that place up, and now it's compromised. I wish I could kill him again right now. But it'll have to wait..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2011)

Wisdom check to "fall toward the party"

If that is a good roll, then Hedron will stop at the rest of the group, Thadeus still tucked under his left arm.

[sblock=If that is not a good roll,]
 he will be heard saying,

I HATE THIS  PLACE IMMENSLY! 

then the second roll will apply.i am not likeing these rolls. the second is worse then the first.

for the record, i like the first and second edition method of movement in the astral.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


What's the old version?  Also: the first roll did it.

Technically everyone's falling again.  Are you falling together, on a carpet, or heading towards the giant Astral Evil cloud?


----------



## fireinthedust (May 22, 2011)

The Will of the greater good is beyond the wisdom of even such as myself, mortal.  And beyond yours as well.  We are all on a path of destiny.  That Xanfire should pray that a Solar be sent, and that I should be the one chosen, seems entirely reasonable to me.  Ponder that a while, and may it bring you further upon your journey.

In the meantime, I shall give you healing and a warning.  The gods meet to discuss war upon this new threat.  Not since ancient days have we met evil such as this.  It will take all of our might to defend ourselves, and while many Planetars have offered to lead their armies against the enemy, it will not be enough.  All the powers of this world must be brought to bear against the foe.  That is the challenge at this point.

Soon there will be a great battle between existence and these... devourers.  yet, while we must be united, many who should fight together are divided by our internal struggles.  While normally I would applaud you, mortal, for nearly slaying that Balor, it would seem that, for now, its strength would be better used against the ultimate foe.  Thus is our challenge.

A meeting is being convened between all the great powers, but not all have agreed to come.  Your band here, after you gain the treasure you came here to seek, must journey to the courts of the powerful ones and convince them to attend.  Along the way, any of the most powerful artifacts you can acquire to use in the final fight, would also be appreciated.
  Should we fail to unite ourselves sufficiently, we will be destroyed before we can fight back.  Even if the meeting succeeds, we may still be undone.

Xanfire, Rook, Thorn and Hedron, will you agree to take up this task, for the powers of goodness and all of existence?

If you do, I suggest finding another member, to replace this fallen warrior, and Gerhardt as well.  The road is a dangerous one.









*OOC:*


with that, he will heal your wounds and remove any conditions upon you from poisons, etc.  He'll also take Thad with him, for protection of the mighty mage.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2011)

"I accept this challenge. But what off Thadius?" He holds up the sleeping form of the mage.

ooc
RE: "What's the old version?"- the answer is in the ooc thread.


----------



## Thaven (May 23, 2011)

"Lord Solar, I thank you for your aid, without doubt. However, I don't believe in coincidence. So I thank you for your leave; I will consider what you say, as you've suggested," his tone is not sarcastic, nor is his slight bow which is deferential, but not reverent.

"I defer my answer until I can comprehend the facts before us; for example, for what artifact are we here to seek? Against what enemy would a Balor and a Solar unite to defeat?"

[sblock=GM]
Cartaras: <Yes that is a good question, milord. I see no scenario in which that seems plausible. Perhaps that Solar is secretly a Rakshasa? Lady knows, you have dealt with their kind before.> 

Endoril: <Pfft. Is your mind so weak that you couldn't pierce the illusions of a kitty cat, savage? Or does the great Cartaras only see what he chooses to see?>

Cartaras: <If I recall, oh wizened sage, you were there as well. And more than once you agreed with the fiend. So perhaps you should stay your tongu->

Endoril: <I don't have a tongue!>

Cartaras: <Oh very cleve->[/sblock]
"Quiet," Rook whispered angrily to himself, hushing both of his companions voices in his mind. While not generally paranoid, the Rakshasa plot did take its toll on the Empire. Rook leaned into Thorn, who's Gem of Seeing was still active from her dispatch of Malacarus. "Milady, gaze through your gem," he whispered softly. "Is that truly the form of a noble Solar?"

Taking nothing for granted Rook pauses and continues speaking with the Solar. 

"I am cognizant that there are many, such as we, likely called to arms across all planes..." Rook trailed off. "Though I wonder what place mortals such as we have in the plans of gods?"

Golarion's mightiest heroes they may be; but only mortal.

Rook was displeased by the notion of being a pawn in an interplanar game of Chess.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2011)

Pivoting to stay near the party, Thorn shrugged and gave the Solar a peep through her gem.

"Looks legit to me. What did you expect, Xanfire to summon the wrong thing through a Gate?" She grins. "Unlikely."

She raised her voice and said to everyone, "I haven't always been on the right side of things, by any reckoning...and even now I'm probably the most...pragmatic of us. Point being that when I was an independent contractor, I worked for a lot of the folks the Eagles fight now. That's not to say they'll be friendly to see me again...but I might be able to get them talking instead of panicking and trying to kill us on sight."

"The real problem is Malacarus. He came asking for help against all this...then ambushed us at the first chance he got. My question is...how do we know others like him won't do the same thing? How can we tell who's already decided to cut a deal with these 'devourers' on their own, and is now helping them?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

hedron was in the process of changeing one ring for another when :



Thaven said:


> "Quiet," Rook whispered angrily to himself .. .. .. ..




He looks around to see who Rook was talking to.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 23, 2011)

OCC: Thanks for the go ahead Fitd. Also, I will roll a Fort save just in case, but I think I am good correct?

Xanfire listens to Michael's words while recovering from the battle.  In them show a concern for the future.  Prospects of war.  And for the first time in a long while, Xanfire's heart is filled with fear.  

However, he knew better.  Fear is merely a test, an instinct.  One conquers fear with unwavering courage.  And while all hope may seem lost, Xanfire does not give up without a fight.

Xanfire speaks at last.  His voice is a steady as he can, he says "Thank you for the update Michael.  I thank you for all that you have and will continue to do. "

He then looks at the rest of the party.  "The biggest thing about Malacarus betrayal that still bothers me is the willingness to help, before turning on the same people he asked to help.  I want to believe that something was wrong, but until we know more nothing is certain.  

One thing is true however.  We do need all the help we can get. Angels and Demons alike.  Despite what ever Angel, Devil, or human we are able to convince, do not doubt.  Believe.  Trust each other.  If so, we will get even Angels and Demons to work together.  

However, our first task is the book, and so Thorn I request that for now you stay with us.  Michael, as a favor, can you go to Thorn's home and speak to the creature there?  If it seems impossible to persuade, we will return and deal with it ourselves.  Do not destroy it if possible, and I will personally finance Thorn a new home."

He turns one last time to Michael before continuing. "I have prepared a communal spell to keep in contact.  I will send word once we acquire the book."


----------



## fireinthedust (May 23, 2011)

Hedron sees no one other than the party and the solar... and the bodies of the dead swarm-creatures.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

As the meeting seems to becoming to acloseHedron makes an introduction to the 'newcomer',

To Rook: "I am called Hedron Longarrow. You would be? .. .. .. ..'


----------



## Thaven (May 23, 2011)

As Thorn looks through her Gem of Seeing and determines it truly is a Solar, Rook reacts impassively to her flippant response. 

If you believe such magic, in a place such as this, is completely immune to perversion, milady, so be it," Rook said curtly.
_I only trust one person; myself._

[sblock=GM]
Carataras: <What about me, milord? Don't you trust me? I am always at your service, milord, to expedite you from dange->

Endoril: <How trustworthy is a savage? You'd cut the nose of your mother if she looked at you the wrong way. Nobility is to be trusted; not some wild man; some beast of the earth.>

Cartaras: <You may be able to spin words into silk, Elf. But we 'savages' are straightforward and we refuse to play the deceptive games of court. If one does wrong, he is challenged, and the challenge determines right and wrong. Silver tongues are cut out in my lands...>[/sblock]
Rook sighed slightly as they bickered back and forth again. Valued allies yes; but the incessant bickering wears heavily on his mind.

"Well, does our path lie on this plane? Do we return to our own? Given our present trajectory, a brief return home would be welcome," Rook nodded, then added, almost musing  to himself, "Though as I do not know where our path lies, I am unaware if such a detour would be possible." 

Xanfire:"I often do not look for the reasons; only the outcome. But if you believe there be more to the necromancer's story than meets the eye, I pledge my swords to your aid." Rook owes that much.
Rook flipped up the visor on his helmet so that the gathered company could see his true face for the first time.

"Ah, yes, I suppose now is the time for introductions. I am an Emissary of Padishah Emperor Kalesh XXII, Shining Light of the Inner Sea, Overseer of all that is Just, Master of the Plains, Noble Servant of the Lady. May he live long, in health, and be prosperous."

The armoured man continued, "I am called Rook. At significant cost to his most noble majesty, I was sent to you to seek your aid. Though, in perhaps another coincidence, it was to your aid I first came," Rook still doesn't believe in coincidence.

"It is not generally known to the kingdom, or the world at large, but an attempt was made on the life of his most reverent majesty some days ago. I am unable to go into detail regarding the defenses of the Master of the Plains, but let me assure you they were thought to be impenetrable; and though we know it is no longer true, we still believe it to be the case. We've no idea as to how the strange assassins broke into his valourous majesty's inner sanctum," Rook paused for a moment to take in the reaction of the gathered company.

"I dispatched the assassins," then added with a slight grin, "they certainly put up more of a fight than that Balor," he shook his head and his expression turned grim, "The true reason his most wise majesty asked me to seek you out is because we caught rumour that it was not just he whose life was a target. So too were the lives of rulers across the land; and while in some cases the assassins were defeated...the winds say that in some cases they succeeded. No power in our realm has the capacity to systematically exterminate the rulership of every kingdom on Golarion," Rook nodded and allowed the party to take in these facts.

"Therefore the Shining Light of the Inner Sea asked me to see you out to determine the true cause of these attacks. You may be curious as to why this is relevant to his most understanding majesty. The Overseer of all that is Just believes that if enough of the rulers of our world were killed, the vacuum of power would instantly consume all in irrepressable war. The destabilization would force new rulers to expand their borders to solidify their own base of power...brothers would turn on brothers, friends would betray friends; the rules of diplomacy and mutual survival would no longer apply. It could not apply in such a world. And so, recognizing that such a collapse of all civilization could be on the horizon, his devout majesty bid me come to you to seek a cause. And, in the words of this angel, it seems we have a name: devourers."

He finished speaking. 

[sblock=GM]
Endoril: <Well said, Milord! You truly are a master of words as well as battle.>

Cartaras: <If he had any sense at all he'd leave you here.>

Endoril: <Pfft!!>

Cartaras: <Well said as always, elf.>[/sblock]
Rook, again, sighed quietly.

And upon consideration of Michael's final words; that of finding allies, Rook added, "You know...I do have one ally whom I trust," _as much as anyone_ he thought to himself cooly, "but it may take some convincing to join our cause. He tends toward being prickly."









*OOC:*


Seems an opportunity for one or both of Rhun and Hero's character's to join. Rook would have a friend/ally that he could bring along. Seems a plausible hook to me to get one or both into the game.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

Hedron Sheath's his blade with his ree hand and exte4nds it in greeting. "Well met. This,"he hefts the weightless-motionless body of Thad,"is Thadius the great- though It seems he has been affected by this swarm of-whatever IT was/is." At this he indicates the fleeing and destroyed undead things.

"Out of curiosity, to whom did you speak to when you said to be quiet?"


----------



## Thaven (May 23, 2011)

Rook too sheathes his blades and takes Hedron's hand, shaking it.  "Yes. I hope your friend recovers," he said, gesturing to Thaddeus as he withdrew his hand from Hedron's grip.

"Oh. Yes," he said pausing briefly. "I talk to myself, from time to time. That's all."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

"Well, the way you swing that weapon, you can talk to your self all you wish. " Then to the Solar he says, " is there a way to do this with out the creatures of the lower shadows? I have hunted them many times and am not  comfortable with working with them."


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2011)

"I think if a Solar can work with them, we can," Thorn points out. "And it's not like all of them are irredeemable. Besides, evil is sometimes easier to deal with than good guys. Evil is very predictable. You just have to be prepared to see things from their point of view...so you can tell what they're going to do...and you have to remember to get ready for a doublecross because it IS going to happen."

She scowls at Malacarus' mortal remains.

"Sometimes faster than others."


----------



## Thaven (May 24, 2011)

Smiling at Hedron, "I thank you for the complement; so long as the Emperor continues to hold me in his heart, I shall continue to use my skills to serve him well."

Glancing at Thorn, "The outcome is indisputable but the motives are unclear. Your ally turned on you, yes. But to assign any purpose to that betrayal, without fact, is folly," Rook nodded.

He paused, but then added: "Even if he had no motive at all; we would do well to confirm such a thing, given the grave news brought to us by this Solar."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

"and now for the reason for us being here: there was some book or another? .. .. .. .."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 24, 2011)

"Correct Hedron.  And we need to make haste.  We do not know what we will find ahead."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

[oocz] so we are all at complete good health? [/ooc]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 25, 2011)

The Solar quickly casts several restorative spells upon Xanfire, and a Mass Heal on everyone still alive.

Well then, would you wish my aide with this task, Xanfire?  I can only stay a short time longer, then I must away to meet with certain... entities...  Hedron, it is a necessary duty what we must accomplish, no more pleasant or personal than doing battle.  While I don't share Thorn's belief that the Outsiders are redeemable save through utterly altering their essence (by their nature they are mere formations of the fiendish planes from which they hail), it is important to rally whatever forces we may for this battle.  But it is not an easy burden, Hedron.  Not at all.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2011)

"Oh, I meant people," Thorn demurs, waving. "Not folks like you all. I figure immortals...you spend twelve thousand millenium fighting on one side...that probably pretty much locks you in."


----------



## Thaven (May 25, 2011)

"What'd I'd like to know is why we are here and what is our next move?" Rook paused, then added, "I mean directly; where do we go from here?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2011)

"We still have to get the book,"Thorn says. "Otherwise we lost good people for nothing. Then back to my place for an entertaining evening of killing bound demons and setting up traps to welcome whoever Mal sends back."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 25, 2011)

"I would welcome the assistance.  As Rook has mentioned, we are not entirely sure of our destination.  And the only person who would reliably know the way is unconscious in your arms.  Where do we go from here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2011)

"Xanfire, can you help with returning this man's being to himself? or should we let him sleep the sleep of the fathers?"


----------



## Thaven (May 26, 2011)

"It seems far beyond a normal sleep; I do hope your friend recovers, but it seems as though we must make this next leg of the journey without his assistance,"  Rook stroked his chin for a moment. 

"I'm curious though; what is this book and why must we seek to recover it?"

OOC: Rook knows nothing in game. A brief discussion of our purpose would be helpful.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2011)

Hedron explains the purpose of seeking the book and the information the group is hoping to garner from it.


----------



## Thaven (May 27, 2011)

Rook listens intently. "Aha," then pauses. "Wait, you sold 3 million gold pieces worth of adamantine daggers?" Jaw slightly agape. 

"That...is impressive." Even the emperor HIMSELF would be impressed! And his most impressive majesty is not easily impressed.

Almost forgetting about the book, "Alright, it seems as though this book may contain some key to our future progress...and, disappointingly, the urgency likely prohibits a brief return visit to our own plane," it was almost half a question. 

To which Rook already knew the answer.

"So, to the roiling and mysterious cloud then?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2011)

"Yes that black roiling mas of , whatever. That i am pretty sure is the destination."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 28, 2011)

"Indeed.  Let us call it a gut feeling?  I believe it is there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2011)

ooc: we continue heading toward that then?


----------



## Thaven (May 28, 2011)

"Lord Solar, unless there is any further counsel you wish to offer...I believe our course is set," and unless Michael has anything further to add, Rook begins flying toward the cloud, with hopefully his new allies in tow.

Edit: 

[sblock=GM]Cartaras <May as well prepare as best as we are able, Milord.> (Casts Mirror Image)

Endoril <Divine intervention? Good advice from a savage.> (Refreshes Greater Heroism)[/sblock]
[sblock=Current Stats and Buffs]

For greater heroism (CL7), mirror image (CL7), enlarge (CL3), weapon of awe (CL7) on acid burst falcata

AC 17; Touch 14; Flat-Footed 14; +1 mithral chain shirt of heavy fortification 
HP 340 + 7 temp
Fort +30; Ref +24; Will +21 (+5 vs. fear)
Defensive Abilities ; DR 5/-; Immune fear ; Resist ; SR 

Offense

Speed 30 feet (60 feet fly, average)
Space 10; Reach 10

Melee +35/+35/+30/+25/+20 (2d6+34+2d6 holy+1d6 acid, 17-20x4+3d10 acid
adamantine and +35/+30/+25 (2d6+27+2d6 holy+1d6 shock+2d6 vicious, 17-20x4 cold iron)


Special Attacks power attack

Statistics

Str 36 (+13), Dex 21 (+5), Con 22 (+6), Int 7 (-2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 7 (-2)

Base Atk +20; CMB 35; CMD 51;

Skills Fly +25, Knowledge (History) +12 [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (May 30, 2011)

Everyone:


As you fly towards the cloud, there is little that you can see.  Without the racket of the Swarm, however, it is suddenly eerily quiet in the fog.  Great shadows appear and disappear, but none break through the haze.

When you get far enough, however, the fog begins to lift, and you can see a large island of rock floating in the sky.  The top of it is a flat surface with a structure on it, lots of rings of walls and large pillars sticking into the air.  Some rings are on their own, but all are seemingly part of a great circle of them, with one central ring in the middle.

There are rings jutting out through the lower parts of the rock as well, layers of it apparently appearing out of the rough stone as if the stone had swallowed them whole.

The stone and the rock are made of some kind of white rock which, in the light of the Astral Plane, seems to be a dusk-like purple-blue, like the sky at twilight.


----------



## Thaven (May 30, 2011)

"With no actual idea where to go, it seems that structure is our only choice!"

The eerie quiet did little to calm Rook's nerves as he hovered with his new allies. Even Cartaras and Endoril were quiet; silence perhaps by the august gloom which pervaded the place.

It only served to make that feeling all the worse.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2011)

"Perhaps we should go to the front door and knock?"


----------



## Thaven (May 31, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Perhaps we should go to the front door and knock?"




"We...could..." Rook chuckled slightly at Hedron, wondering what fiends lurk in defense of their corrupted citadel.

"Do we possess any abilities to divine either, what lurks beyond those walls, or the best way to approach our goal?" Rook asks unrhetorically, not knowing the answer. "I regret that magic is not one of my strongest gifts..."

"If we had to guess, I'd wager that going down and coming up from below the central island and into the structure would avoid the most attention but I can't truly say for certain.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 31, 2011)

Xanfire shook his head "Most of the spells I have prepared are for combat and not for divining.  The only real divining spell is communications with Iomedae."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2011)

Hedron will try and control his fall to slow down.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2011)

"I could sneak around, get a look at what's inside," Thorn offers. "Hard to be stealthy on a carpet though. Lets find a place to land that's out of sight from the fort there, and I'll scout ahead a bit."


----------



## Thaven (Jun 1, 2011)

"Does Iomedae offer advice in situations such as this?" Rook asked Xanfire, curious. "If she did, perhaps we should consult her; or what of Michael? Given we're here on a mission that spans defence of the universe, perhaps he can divine some path forward?"

Looking at Thorn, "Yes, I've no doubt your scouting abilities are unmatched," Rook nodded. "We need to be cautious, in any case."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2011)

I am not so bad at scouting myself, just not usually in this environment.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 2, 2011)

none of you are fantastic on the Astral, sadly.  Thad may have been, but he is currently held in Michael's arms.

I should send your friend here to a safe refuge.  I shall return in a moment to aide you in this battle, Xanfire and friends of Xanfire.  As for what to do now: you must interpret what you shall do on your own.  It is clearly a dangerous location.  You have no mage to get you through walls, and I do not doubt that a deadly foe shall attack, or some other foul fate befall you upon entering the area.

The only advice I can give, though, is caution.  A magical veil has blocked our understanding of the foes we face.  Those seeking to pierce that veil among our numbers have met with a bad end, tainted by madness.  (this is a secret, mind, and should not be mentioned to our enemies)  What lies within those ruins, then, is deadly peril about which I can tell you nothing.

With that he teleports away with Thad, only to reappear a few moments later, armed and ready for battle.


Hedron:  Where are you faling to: the top, the side, or the bottom?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Hedron:  Where are you faling to: the top, the side, or the bottom?




Top


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 3, 2011)

cRASHING head-first into the top of the island, are we?  Have you any method of breaking your fall?  Remember, falling and hitting stuff means fall damage here, too.  You've failed that Wisdom check, so you'll have to figure something out.  Otherwise Smack!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am prepared for that inevitability. I have curing  stuff on hand.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2011)

Xanfire sees Hedron falling, sighs, and says "I have some spells that will hopefully protect us from the adverse effects that come.  However, I would like to have everyone here for them.  Let us rescue Hedron before he gets himself killed"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


 metagame alert! I can take the max of 20d6 of damage and survive, and I haave healing on hand so as not to task the party resources. Hedron will be fine.


----------



## Thaven (Jun 7, 2011)

"Lord Cleric, if Hedron makes a grand entrance perhaps we should follow him? Though I hope we can salvage some measure of stealth in this enterprise."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 7, 2011)

"Indeed.  Let us go shall we?" Xanfire looks towards Thorn and Michael for confirmation.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2011)

"Aye," Thorn says. "Nothing like a screaming warrior plummeting from the sky to make a good distraction for some sneakery. From one who knows. Lets go."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


 What? Hedron is relegated down to being nothing more then a distraction?? eeerrrrggg! the ignominy of it all!


----------



## Thaven (Jun 8, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What? Hedron is relegated down to being nothing more then a distraction?? eeerrrrggg! the ignominy of it all!













*OOC:*


Hedron! No don't think that way. You aren't a distraction.

You're bait.







-------

Rook dives quickly down below the level of the floating islands to make sightlines harder to come by. He then flies back up, trying to stay as out of sight as possible until he comes upon a good spot to land.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2011)

Thaven said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hedron! No don't think that way. You aren't a distraction.
> ...



ouch, that hurts.
-------


> Rook dives quickly down below the level of the floating islands to make sightlines harder to come by. He then flies back up, trying to stay as out of sight as possible until he comes upon a good spot to land.



suddenly gravity takes its aim on the ranger and he lands on the astral castle roof.









*OOC:*


 can I use the damage from post 537 ?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 9, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ouch, that hurts.












*OOC:*


Speaking of which...








Hedron smacks into the strange surface of the giant asteroid.  Hard.


The next moments include stars and hearts, and little birds holding up signs for you.  You realize they're figments of your imagination just as they vanish, given only momentary existence by your unconscious on this plane.

Standing up you also realize gravity is stable here.  No spontaneous floating or gravity changes.

The walls are white stone.  All over the sides are lots of smears, like the trails of long shapes brushing against the walls.  There are no footprints in the ground, though the surface is covered in black sand.  The sand is uneven like its been brushed by the wind.


Thaven:  you don't see anyone on the surface.  You can land wherever you want:  by Hedron or near the middle?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Damage report Captain FitD?


----------



## Thaven (Jun 10, 2011)

OOC: I suppose I will land in the middle. 

Cartaras readies an action to cast Dimension Door if Rook gets swarmed.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Och, she cannae take mach mooore o' thess...

But yeah, use your damage roll, that's fine.


Thaven:  The middle?  So near the central ring?  Or directly in it?  (GM chuckle, come hither, come hither...) Ahem!  Yes, so, um, that middle?


----------



## Thaven (Jun 10, 2011)

OOC: My whole plan was to stealth. I wanna stay away from the central ring. I want to land close to where I came up from under the island.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2011)

*cough* Hedron starrts moving slowly reaching into his pack for some potions.



			
				 post 537 said:
			
		

> falling damage: 20d6 = 53




after 3 potions he is cured of his wounds.


----------



## Thaven (Jun 11, 2011)

Rook, with his weapons drawn, surveys the situation.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] What does he see? Does he see a path? An obvious track he should follow? How far is he from Hedron?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thorn crouches down on her carpet and dives to take cover behind the nearest obstruction that still gives her a view of Hedron and Rook. She dispels the Darkness field from her wand as she settles down into the 'natural' shadow and fades from view...

(OOC - seeking out an area of dim light within view of our 'meteorite' and Rook where Thorn can HIPS and go into stealth mode.)


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2011)

Xanfire lands by Hedron, sword and shield at the ready.  A magical aura radiates around him, ready for anything.

"Let us get out of this mess Hedron.  Come."

OCC: Casting Magic Circle Against Evil before landing next to Hedron.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2011)

"Do you detect evil about Xanfire?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2011)

"Hedron, I am willing to bet that this entire area is brimming with evil.  We are in an area where diviner have never pierced.  I am willing to bet that if something does happen, we need to be ready."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2011)

Hedron nods and pulls out his bow and a normal arrow.


----------



## Thaven (Jun 12, 2011)

Rook was poised and coiled low, like a serpent waiting to strike. 

Glancing over at Hedron, Rook gestured toward the interior of the complex. 

Ooc: [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] is there an obvious path to follow?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2011)

Thaven said:


> Rook was poised and coiled low, like a serpent waiting to strike.
> 
> Glancing over at Hedron, Rook gestured toward the interior of the complex.
> 
> Ooc: fireinthedust is there an obvious path to follow?



addm: if no clear path,then maybe a way to climb down to 'ground' level


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 13, 2011)

Rook:  no obvious path.  There are many ways through the maze-like design of this place, but no particular path.  There is an easy route or three to the central hole, however, or to one of the peripheral ones.

Also, you can't see Hedrn.  Think of this as an open-air dungeon level maze.  Unless you're int he same area as him, he's in another part of the dungeon from you.

And everythin on that level is the same.  Unless you're on top of a wall of some sort, there is only one ground level.


----------



## Thaven (Jun 13, 2011)

OOC: So it sounds like we can either fly upward and get a good look (and in effect tell everyone we're here) or try and navigate through the tunnels and hope we find the easily traversed one.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 17, 2011)

not so much tunnels as walls and pillars.  Think giant maze, like a hedge maze, on the surface of the Asteroid, with an interior reached through the big hole.

And you guys had a space battle with a massive swarm in the skies above the asteroid.  Do you really think they *dont'* know you're here?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 17, 2011)

So you've landed.  Rook said he was at a different part of the area than Hedron.

Xanfire/Thorn:  where are you two? 

Xanfire:  what are you doing with the Solar?


----------



## Thaven (Jun 18, 2011)

OOC: Oh I know they know we're around. But they don't know exactly where we are. That's more my thinking.

From Rook's position he can see Hedron. I'd say he's maybe 10 squares away.

Cartaras still is readying a Dimension door if Rook gets attacked by an enemy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


 hedge maze. gotya. makes sense now.







Hedron looks about and tries to follow the walls for a way in to the center of the maze.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 18, 2011)

Xanfire: Next to Hedron, and leading him.  

Michael: Have him guard either Thorn for now.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2011)

Thorn landed in the maze near where Hedron impacted and attempted to find some shadows to blend into and hide within. She'll be accompanying the main group of the party as stealthily as possible. If need be, she can use her carpet to rise up over the wall and get an elevated look as well.

Her 'Hellcat Stealth' feat will even allow her to remain hidden in bright light, albeit at -10 to her stealth roll.


----------



## Thaven (Jun 19, 2011)

It seems as though his companions are forging a path inward. So, Rook flies up to the top wall of the maze to see if he can determine the best path in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2011)

bump?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 27, 2011)

bump!

As Hedron and Rook move about the area below, the massive central hole of the asteroid starts to glow... green.  A few bat-like creatures (with bodies made up of a solid eye and no fur) squawk and fly out of it, but otherwise the green glow gets brighter and brighter on its own.  A green mist starts to form in the middle of the hole.

This is what those flying above can see, fyi.

What do you do?


----------



## Thaven (Jun 27, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> bump!
> 
> As Hedron and Rook move about the area below, the massive central hole of the asteroid starts to glow... green.  A few bat-like creatures (with bodies made up of a solid eye and no fur) squawk and fly out of it, but otherwise the green glow gets brighter and brighter on its own.  A green mist starts to form in the middle of the hole.
> 
> ...




"Ho there, in the central area rises a green mist; likely a summoning of some kind. We should intervene!" He moves over to the group and calls out to them quietly.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 29, 2011)

"Green mist?  That is...interesting indeed." Xanfire says, looking down at the asteroid, now glowing as well.  "We should get moving then, if summoning is indeed what it is doing.  I do not like this place, not one bit."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2011)

*trot trot trot* Hedron is trying to find his way through the top of the wall of the maze.


----------



## Thaven (Jun 30, 2011)

OOC: Alright well if nobody has any better ideas I'm going to Dim Door over to one of those winged things and beat on it.

Any issues with that?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


none here!-enjoy you flight and fight


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 30, 2011)

Xanfire motions Rook closer before saying "A little protection might go a long way right?  Please be careful Rook."

OCC: Cast Protection from Evil and Death Ward on Rook, and Mass Owl's Wisdom on everyone else.  As this is an Enhcanment bonus, Only Rook benefits from it, but Xanfire prepared them on Mal's instructions...
[sblock=Xanfire Astral Plane Stats]
HP 300
AC: 46/ T: 19/ FF 43
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW:     42hrs) +31/+26/+21 1d8 + 14(15 Base + 5 Enchantment + 1 Focus   + 1   Competence + 9 STR )
AC: 46 (10 + 14 (Mithril Full plate Armor: 9 Armor + 5 Enchantment) +     8(Shield: 2 Shield + 1 Feat + 5 Enchantment ) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 5     Deflection + 1 Insight)

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic) GMW :42 Hrs
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bulwark: +1 Ghost Touch Determination (MV + 4 Enchantment) 1x: Breath of life < 0HP;
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield (MV + 5 Enchantment)

Divine Presence: 20 Rounds
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 13 Uses
Channel Good Energy: 5 Uses (10d6, can choose up to two targets to not receive healing)

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 21)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Divine Favor x2, Protection from evil x1, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith, Protection from Evil
2 Bless Weapon(d), Grace, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon x2, Weapon of Awe, Resist Energy, 
3 Prayer(d), Prayer, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle against Evil
4 Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor, Spiritual   Ally, Death   Ward, Magic Vestment (Extended), Magic Vestment     (Extended)
5 Righteous Might(d), Quickened Divine Favor, Cleanse, Breath of   Life x2, Commune,  Greater Magic Weapon(Extended)  ,
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Owl's Wisdom(Mass) x3 x2
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater) x3, Extended Blade Barrier, Extended Mass Planar Adaptation
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally,     Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Discern Location, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Energy Drain, Miracle

Other Items
2 Spell Pearl of Power x4
Gate Spell Component
ring of protection +5
Ring of Freedom of Movement
greater rod of quicken ( @WarlockLord  how many charges remain on these rods?)
greater rod of empowerment
greater rod of maximize
Winged Boots
Orange Ioun Stone
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone
Pale Green Ioun Stone
90,000 gp in Diamond Dust

To Buy:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura, Diamond dust for Miracle.  Both at Temple
[/sblock]


----------



## Thaven (Jul 1, 2011)

"Rest assured, noble cleric, I shall endeavour to remain in one piece," he chuckles as Xanfire casts some spells. Likewise Rook takes the opportunity to do some self buffing of his own.

He drinks a potion of Enlarge Person.

[sblock=GM]Endoril casts displacement and rage and greater heroism

Once ready Cartaras casts Dim Door[/sblock]
[sblock=Modified Stats]protection from evil (CL20), mass owl's wisdom (CL 20), death ward (CL 20), greater heroism (CL7), displacement (CL7), rage (CL7), mirror image - 5 images (CL7), enlarge (CL1), weapon of awe (CL7) on acid burst falcata

AC 17; Touch 17; Flat-Footed 14; +1 mithral chain shirt of heavy fortification 
HP 355/360 + 7 temp
Fort +30; Ref +24; Will +23 (+5 vs. fear)
Defensive Abilities ; DR 5/-; Immune fear ; Resist ; SR 

Offense

Speed 30 feet (60 feet fly, average)
Space 10; Reach 10

Melee +36/+31/+26/+21 (2d6+35+2d6 holy+1d6 acid, 17-20x4+3d10 acid
adamantine and +36/+31/+26 (2d6+28+2d6 holy+1d6 shock+2d6 vicious, 17-20x4 cold iron)


Special Attacks power attack

Statistics

Str 38 (+14), Dex 21 (+5), Con 24 (+7), Int 7 (-2), Wis 18 (+4), Cha 7 (-2)

Base Atk +20; CMB 35; CMD 51;

Skills Fly +25, Knowledge (History) +12 
[/sblock]

Once ready he says quietly, "To one of those winged creatures; preferably one that isn't near to its fellows and offers me an opportunity to see what's going on within that mist!"

Dim Door.

OOC: So what are Rooks options in terms of his spell? How many bat things are there and where are they? He can travel 800 feet so that should be plenty to get where he needs to go. He'll full attack once he gets there. 

You may even rule he gets a surprise round since they didn't know he was coming right at that moment! Maybe. heehee


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 1, 2011)

One of the bat things flies out of the giant hole.  It thinks to itself "wow, good thing I am out of that place!  Time to fly about on my own and see if there are any astral-bugs or yummy emotion-particles floating in the neighbourhood.  Woot!  Hey, what's that th--" and a moment later Rook appears and full attacks him to -345hp with one shot.

Rook realizes his mistake too late: it is but an atmosphere-inducing creature, like an astral pigeon or swallow.  It explodes at his touch like a balloon filled with gooey confetti.

Getting closer to the hole, however, he sees it is a massive shaft descending straight down into the asteroid.  The green mist is slowly getting closer to the surface, and the light filling it is pulsing.  pulsing.  pulsing.


pulsing.


[sblock=Thaven only]  Pulsing.[/sblock]


----------



## Thaven (Jul 2, 2011)

Knowing that the fastest way to get into the heart of that pulsing mist is by magic, Rook speaks quietly, "We need to return and gather my comrades and make our way into that mist. We have no other choice."

With that the Dimension Door is cast and he appears beside Xanfire, Thorn, and Hedron. "My friends the pulsing mist grows; billowing up from a central tunnel deep into the heart of this foreign place," glancing at each of his fellows he smiles and extends his hand.

"Take my hand, brothers. I cannot say for sure that I do not lead you unto death. But know that we go forth to save our world from a fate only we few can prevent." he paused. 

"Will you join me?" 

His hand extended...he waits.

OOC: When, if, his compatriots take his hand, he will Dimension Door into the tunnel as far as his 800 feet will take him. 

If they do not take his hand, well. He goes in alone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

Hedron joins


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2011)

Thorn barks a short, bitter little laugh.

"It's a bit late to start running from overwhelming odds _now_ I think."

She takes Thaven's other hand.

"Lets do this."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 4, 2011)

"Let us do this" Xanfire says


----------



## Thaven (Jul 4, 2011)

They wink into existence above the cloud, where Rook killed that winged beast. 

"Once more unto the breach," and with that Rook begins flying toward the cloud.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hedron inspects the flying creatures to ascertain if they are a threat.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 5, 2011)

[sblock=The flying creatures]  Not a threat, as far as you can tell: they flap, stay out of the way, fly off when someone teleports near: basic low-foodchain behaviour.[/sblock]


Appearing above the mist:  So you're flying above the mist now?  Like, you're in the shaft and above the mist?  Or you're above the shaft opening?


----------



## Thaven (Jul 5, 2011)

Just above the shaft opening and heading into it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2011)

Hedron looks about keeping an eye on every one's back


----------



## Thaven (Jul 6, 2011)

Rook leads the way into the shaft, toward the cloud...

"For the Emperor," he whispered quietly. In his mind though he couldn't help but think something his reflex wouldn't allow him to say aloud:_ for the world._


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 12, 2011)

The mists envelope you all as you dive into them.

The green glow gets larger and larger as you soar blindly into the great cloud.  You can just see the others around you flying into them, but little before you.


Then the mist breaks and you find yourselves in a great chamber.  It is hemispherical, with a large flat floor and a dome for a ceiling.  The very bottom of the dome is surrounded by many archways that are each a mere twenty feet high.  Most lead to alcoves, but some lead to what look like long, wide hallways.

The room is filled with couches, bookshelves, standing lanterns, and piles of golden coins.  It is as if the room is made to accomodate groups of people lounging comfortably in different areas of it, and for some reason the clusters of couches are divided by the large piles of coins.

In the air is the giant green glow.  It is coming from a massive orb that fills the room.  The orb is like a flaming miniature sun, a hundred foot radius, with emerald dark spots and blazing chrysoclorous flares.  There is tremendous force pulling you towards it.

As you enter the room, it takes some effort to no plunge into the green orb.









*OOC:*


  DC25 reflex to not be pulled into the sun.


----------



## Thaven (Jul 13, 2011)

"What sorcery is this!" Rook feels himself being drawn into the miniature sun and he does his best to pull himself out of it.

"My friends! The book must be in here somewhere!"

"CATASTROPHE! NOOOOOOOO" Feeling himself be drawn into the sun, it's invisible talons of heat coling around his legs, he shouts and with one last bit of effort he tries to escape! (Improved lightning reflexes reroll)


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Xanfire's eyes are full of fear as the gravity effects him, and he struggles to get out.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2011)

Thorn struggles against the pull of the 'sun'...but suddenly realizes the pull is strong enough that her best bet is to try to use it against itself. She accelerates -towards- the sun to build up speed, then pulls out in a graceful arc, successfully avoiding its surface, at least for now.

She swears on looking back and realizing that not everyone is so lucky...

(OOC - how far is the sun from other surfaces? Could a Wall of Stone connected to a wall or floor reach high enough to block someone's fall? Er...and is there time to try to save someone? )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> There is tremendous force pulling you towards it.
> 
> As you enter the room, it takes some effort to no plunge into the green orb.
> 
> ...




Hedron puts every ounce of elegance he has into the situation, "Aw crap."


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 15, 2011)

Xanfire tumbles towards the sun while the others spin out of the way.  Awkwardly scrabbling to either side, the jade giant sucks him in.  The heat starts to burn him up, the force of the body crushing him.

Just before it does, the Solar Michael calls out to him  Call for my aide, Xanfire!  Let me save thee!  He reaches out a hand to the cleric, and seems to get smaller and smaller as Xanfire falls further and further.


Thorn:  sure, but let's roll initiative for the round.

Roll initiative!










*OOC:*


also, RL crisis:  my laptop has died.  Screen is black, which is not good.  I don't have much money, but i'll try to get it soon.

Thaven: I've lost the second draft of the project.  I've only written so much, but this means starting over.  I can remember it all, but it's a pain in the butt.  Grr.  (good thing I've been procrastinating the last couple of days...)

I'll try to get online when I can.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 15, 2011)

Xanfire smiles at Michael and says "And have you burn as well?  I think no...AAAAAARGH" Xanfire yells as the gravity gets stronger.

OCC: as for the computer dying, did your hardrive crash?  if not, you should be able to get everything back easy.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 15, 2011)

Michael facepalms.  I'm a Solar, Xanfire: a Solar!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2011)

_Gods I hope the damn Solar doesn't kill me for this..._

Thorn slaps her palms together and concentrates. Her shadow lengthens, distorts...and snaps off, winging towards Xanfire as it changes visibly into the form of a winged woman clad in armor that's both baroque and revealing. A woman with angelic beauty that's twisted, made infernal. Whose once white-feathered wings are now singed black and grey. The Eryines dives heedless into the fires and grabs for Xanfire's ankle...neither needing nor waiting for the cleric's approval to lend her assistance.

(OOC - Using Greater Shadow Conjuration SLA to mimic Summon Monster VI - a single eryines devil. The eryines can fly, and has immunity to fire, and DR that will hopefully protect it from crushy crushy. Its strength is 20...hopefully enough to drag Xanfire out...or at least stop him from falling more. )


----------



## Thaven (Jul 15, 2011)

OOC: Oh dude that sucks about your laptop. But I think he's right, you should still be able to recover all your files no problem unless the actual HD crashed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


it sounds like it is the vid card, if any thing


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 16, 2011)

It's been over-heating for the last while, and then shutting down on its own (blinking off).  then the other day it just *bam* wouldn't start.  Black screen, slightly warm after a night of non-action, and no startup.  I'm going to take it to a repair place and ask for a diagnostic, but I'm tired of dealing with zero anti-virus protections (it keeps getting overwhlemed), so we're going to sell some stuff and I might just buy an iPad!  (then, as I'll be in the future, I'll maybe run a Trek game...)

Eryines:  The wrath flies out and catches Xanfire.  Both of them are crushed somewhat by the sun.  More importantly, however, the winged woman attempts to pull out of the sun's gavitational pull... which she does with concerted effort.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2011)

The eryines' armor crumples here and there under the tidal stresses of the tiny captured sun, and black jets of shadow essence erupt where her skin is rent...but the creature manages to survive long enough to pull Xanfire from the unearthly green flames, and present him to the solar dangling from her hands by his ankle.

"You dropped something," it informs the celestial in Thorn's voice.

When the Solar turns its piercing gaze on Thorn; easily discerning the shadowy nature of the creature, she gives a slightly embarrassed shrug. It wasn't as if it was a REAL devil. She'd made no pact with, nor called on the power of Hell.

Still, it was one of those things that could be easily misunderstood. Thorn got that a lot.


----------



## Thaven (Jul 16, 2011)

"The book must be here. Quickly! We must find it or turn off this infernal sun."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2011)

"Turn off the sun, now that is just the easiest sounding thing .. .. .. .." 

*sigh*

"Whats the name of this book? And what if it is being protected the the mini sun there?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2011)

Xanfire looks to Thorn and says "I believe that is the third time you saved my life.  And Michael, solar or not, I was not going to risk your life.  If I died, and you could reclaim my body, you would be able to bring me back.  I had absolute faith in you guys.  It just so happens Thorn was quick on her feet, as usual. "


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2011)

The eryines faded to a black silhouette, then snapped back onto Thorn, changing back into her shadow. She shook her head. "It's okay, Xan. I've lost count of how many times your spells have made the difference between living and dying. Keep those coming and I'll drag you out of as many suns as you need."

"Now, lets see about this book. And keep an eye out for whoever lives here. Something tells me it's nothing we will enjoy tangling with."

She starts looking through the shelves, the desk...

"What's it look like, by the way?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2011)

Hedron starts on one of the shelves.


----------



## Thaven (Jul 20, 2011)

Rook looks on the shelves too, searching for this mysterious book they need to find. 

"Blast it where is it? Are we sure it's a book and not "a book" taken some other form?"

(I'm assuming we have some idea what this book looks like?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2011)

Hedron is only guessing as to what they should be looking for, as he chooses titles on planes and abberations


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

Xanfire, knowing that the book should at least be magical, tries to find it at least magically search for it

OCC: Memorized the wrong spell, blast it.  Discern location only works when I have seen it before.  Ah well.  Detect Magic and concentrate long enough to start sifting though all these books.


----------



## Thaven (Jul 21, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Xanfire, knowing that the book should at least be magical, tries to find it at least magically search for it
> 
> OCC: Memorized the wrong spell, blast it.  Discern location only works when I have seen it before.  Ah well.  Detect Magic and concentrate long enough to start sifting though all these books.




(Is there a tied up bard in the room that has locate objrct as a spell by any chance? Hehe)


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


gasp, wheeze... first chance at a computer in days.







detect magic:  plenty of magic all over here.  Could be the whole Astral Plane thing, but there's magic all over and from all of the books, and some of the nicknacks.

Reading books:  So far they all look like spellbooks, astrological charts, and picture books.  The only problem is that there are no words in any of them.  Lots of letters, but they're smeared all over and across the pages as you read them.  Sometimes when you move, the letters seem to slide across the pages.

Tied-up bard:  let me get back to you on that one...


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=Warlocklord and Herobizkit only]

**reposting this as the PM seems to be wonky, and I'm not sure if this sent correctly**

Okay, so we need to add you two in fast.

I'm thinking that you could both be adventuring INSIDE the asteroid for your own reasons, as a DUO so you know one another.

Maybe you came looking for a first edition/Astral copy of various books?

Anyway, you both read a book (the Astral sleep spell) and fell asleep on a couch. The party will find you and have to wak you up.

If you die int eh process, you have my sympathies.

You'll need to describe yourselves sleeping WHEN I GIVE THE SIGNAL (cause we're only a couple posts away from that).

Please only describe what the party members see on your bodies, not what they would do or think (let them do that).

Thanks guys, and see you in a post or two![/sblock]

Rook:  You look around and see, across the room two figures reclinging on a couch.  They don't seem to be moving.  There are a number of couches and book shelves between you and them, arranged in a sort of maze.  You could get there via leapping from one couch to the next, or some other means.  It is a huge room, however.


----------



## Thaven (Jul 23, 2011)

"Ho there!" He calls out as loud as he can to the two figures on the couches. 

"This place just keeps getting stranger and stranger. The sooner I'm off of this accursed plane the sooner I'll achieve some measure of inner peace."

"Do you guys see that?" He points off into the distance at the two figures. 

"We should find the book and see if we can communicate with them."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2011)

"Maybe they know of the book."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 23, 2011)

Xanfire, hoping to not get into conflict early, prepares to start negotiating with the strangers. "Let us go shall we?"
 
OCC: one use of Touch of Glory on himself, give him a +20 bonus to Charisma for one roll in the next hour (Diplomacy)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hedron nods and follows.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2011)

Thorn notices the ruckus and looks around from the shelves she's scanning for books to see Rook shouting across the cavernous room, and Hedron and Xanfire starting to pick their way across towards some distant humanoid figures.

She smirks.

"Always doing things the hard way," the rogue comments, and delves into her haversack for her trusty flying carpet.

A moment later Hedron and Xanfire are treated to Thorn whooshing past just barely overhead, skillfully maneuvering between piles of books and random standing lamps. She glances back at them and waves jovially.

"Seeya at the finish line, boys."


----------



## Thaven (Jul 25, 2011)

"Tsk," Rook flutters in the air as they all sail past.

"Because on the astral plane things are as they appear to be, we should charge heedlessly forward."

Shaking his head he observes carefully as his colleagues rush ahead. Weapons drawn if the need arises.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hedron rolls his eyes and mumbles something about reckless behavior.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 25, 2011)

You reach the two figures reclining on a couch in a small area bounded by piles of books and couches.  You are on the outside of the area.

They are both asleep, and on the floor in front of them is an open book.  The book is surrounded by an aura of light in a globe shape.









*OOC:*


  Hewrobizkit, Warlocklord, now is your chance to describe yourselves.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 26, 2011)

The heroic party notices a white-haired, light-skinned man, in a blue cape, on the right side of the couch snoring softly.  His muscles look underformed but he seems extremely attractive nonetheless.   His white hair is pretty short. You'd place him at maybe around his early twenties.  He seems to be wearing an excessive amount of well-crafted equipment, maybe magical.  

He also appears to have a small pouch at his belt, which you surmise contains various spell components.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 26, 2011)

Xanfire moves closer to the group, although cautious enough to make sure they are not about to get jumped by them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

"AHE AHEM"

Hedron clears his throat noisily.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 26, 2011)

Hedron:  they don't wake up.

Xanfire:  you enter the ring of couches.  Roll a Will save.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2011)

Thorn circles from above, watching. As Xanfire decides to get in close, and they don't wake at Hedron's urging, she calls down, "Hey, that book's still glowing...you sure you want to...?"

Too late though...Xan had already stepped over the threshold.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 26, 2011)

You see before you a reddish-brown hairy Half-Orc, though he appears to be more Orc than man.  His face and arms are scored with what seems to be countless scars - this one has seen a thousand battles.  Despite his fearsome countenance, you feel as though you could follow this one into the Abyss and return in once piece.  His small, vestigial tusks peek out from his gaping mouth, from which snoring can be heard.  Tufts of wild hair fly all about, matted into dreadlocks.

Perhaps most terrifying, a massive Adamantine Falchion lies beside him, thrumming with energy.









*OOC:*


Think a really Orcish Jason Momoa (from Stargate: Atlantis and the upcoming Conan movie













*OOC:*


Also, l wasn't sure if we had all our gear or not.


----------



## Thaven (Jul 26, 2011)

"What's happening?" Rook calls out from across the room. 

He sees the still figures and the glowing book as shadows far in the distance. "Things are not as they seem in this place!" He shouts out. "We must be cautious!"

His wings flutter softly. 

[sblock=GM]

Carataras [It seems decidedly disconcerting, this place. Why are we here again?]

Endoril [We're here to leave you behind, Cretin.]

Cartaras [We're here to get the book of -]

[/sblock]

"Silence," he mutters disquietingly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

Learning who to trust, in this case thorn, hedron calls out in warning, "Xanfire,  no!! Thorn, what do you see?!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

Xanfire turns...

OCC: Will save at +27 Incomming.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=Xanfire]A wave of magical energy washes over Xanfire.  He feels suddenly dizzy and finds it difficult to focus.  There is a strong urge to go over to the couch and go to sleep.  Yep, that would be *very* comfortable.  mmmm... sleeeeeeeep....  If only you can get there...  If not, maybe the floor wouldn't be too bad.[/sblock]

Those watching see Xanfire rock unsteadily on his feet for a moment.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

Xanfire tries to stumble his way across to the closest couch, but he notices two people sleeping on it already. Screw it, floor was closer. His feet gave way finally, and he crashed onto the floor with a loud THUD.  He starts snoring, as the armor was not made to sleep in.


----------



## Thaven (Aug 1, 2011)

Puts a mailed hand to his forehead as Xanfire falls to the ground. "I'd say that was unanticipated...but I really did anticipate it. I even suggested it was a likely scenario."

Sigh. Aren't Clerics supposed to be the wise ones?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2011)

"Supposed to be, yes.*sigh* I thought I was supposed to do the stupid things.""


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2011)

Thorn snickers.

"Looks like it's up to me then. You spellcasters should really learn some summonings. They come in handy when it's time to blunder into danger."

She claps her hands together, fingers forming a complex series of configurations. There's a pulse of chill magic, and her shadow stretches out...and snaps off, landing on the ground beneath her. It writhes and grows into a towering vortex of shadow and wind...an air elemental of prodigious size!

Thorn points and says, "See that glowing book? Go close it. And then...carry it over there. Way over there. And stick around, I may have more for you in a second. Oh, and be careful of the mortal meatbags around the book. Don't step on them or...you know, suck them up or anything."

The elemental dispassionately moves to carry out its orders as Thorn watches, standing atop her carpet in midair with her fists planted triumphantly on her hips.

(OOC - Greater Shadow Conjuration to emulate Summon Monster VI and summon a Huge Air Elemental. Elementals are immune to all sleep effects, normally, so hopefully it'll be able to remove the source of this problem. )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2011)

"Wouldn't it be just dandy if that book as exactly what we needed?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2011)

"Which is why I didn't tell it to fly it up and pitch it into the sun," Thorn explained.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 2, 2011)

Xanfire was having a pleasant dream, far removed from the reality that is the current situation.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 2, 2011)

(good call: the air elemental doesn't sleep!

also: I'm online today!  woo!)

The air elemental grabs the book and flies away from the group with it.  It then succumbs to the magic of the book and drops it, then the cloud that was its body starts to rumble and churn with air-movements that can only be snoring.

a few moments later, the somnabulant adventurers stir and begin to wake up.  (!)


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 2, 2011)

Xanfire's eyes open, and starts to get up.  He shakes his head, and looks around to see the book in question missing.  By looking up at Thorn, he can guess as to what happened.  Standing up, he goes over to help the other unconscious people up.


----------



## Thaven (Aug 3, 2011)

Rook remains skeptical of this situation. He begins waving to the new adventurers warily. "Ho there! How have you come to this place? And to what purpose?" 

Subtely was never his strong suit.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 3, 2011)

The Solar looks at them with his penetrating gaze.  He smiles, then, and speaks.  They are heroes.  I've seen both of them at work.  Their presence here is a good sign.  Perhaps they can help us explore this place?


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 3, 2011)

Cort wakes up. 

"Thank you for the endorsement, sir.  I would be happy to help.  the sorceror replies.  "I assume you all have some sort of questions for us?"


----------



## Thaven (Aug 3, 2011)

"Just like that Michael?" Rook mutters. 

Glancing at Cort, Rook sheathes one of his swords. "Yes, I have some questions!" He calls out. 

"Sir, why did you come here?" Holds out his thumb.

"Sir, how did you come to be here?" Holds out his index finger. 

"Sir, why were you looking at that book?" Holds out his middle finger.

"Sir, how long have you been in this place?" Holds out his ring finger.

"Sir, is that half-orc your ally?" Holds out his pinky finger.

Hmmm. Out of fingers for now, unless he was to sheathe his other sword; which he doesn't.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

Xanfire sighs.  He remembers an argument not to long ago between wizards before saying. "If Michael has heard of you, you have my vote.  His vision can see things far better than we can.  However, the only question I have for you now is that of your name?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2011)

Thorn stares in disbelief at the slumbering elemental shadow.

"That shouldn't even be possible," she mutters. "Elementals don't sleep. It's not even in them to sleep...what the devil sort of book is that what can make elementals sleep? Something an elf wrote, I'd wager."

She sighs and snaps her fingers, causing the air elemental to dissolve back into shadow, which stretches across the room to reconnect with her, and resumes its usual silhouette shape.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 4, 2011)

"ELF?!  WHERE?!"

The half-orc stirs to life and, in an instant, is on his feet and lunging towards Thorn, arms extended as if to choke her...


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

Xanfire's sword appears in his hand as he yells "STAND DOWN!" at the half-Orc


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2011)

"One thing for certain is that in here, nothing will be certain."


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 4, 2011)

"My name is Cort.   I am a sorceror.  People call me Cort the Sorceror."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> "ELF?!  WHERE?!"
> 
> The half-orc stirs to life and, in an instant, is on his feet and lunging towards Thorn, arms extended as if to choke her...




As the half-orc leapt up to catch the rogue hovering on her magic carpet, Thorn 'eeped' and jumped prodigiously to latch onto a nearby bookshelf and cling there precariously while her attacker was left hurtling at an empty, hovering magic carpet that he didn't know the commands to control.


----------



## Thaven (Aug 4, 2011)

"Its good that they call you Cort the Sorceror. It makes sense for one such as myself to underrstand. Given your name is Cort and you are a sorceror."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

Xanfire waits for the half-orc to respond sword still drawn, but he says towards Cort the Sorcerer and says "Well met, Cort the Sorcerer.  However, I do have to ask this question again.  Do you know this person?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 5, 2011)

Thorn:  You see several books immediately next to your face as you cling there.  The have the following titles:

Fireball
Tasha's Uncontrollable Hideous Laughter
Spells and Wards
Plane Shift
Find the Path

There are others, sure, and a bunch of scrolls in bundles of about 1 to 9 scrolls per bundle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2011)

"Heh, ey half orc, your are in a bit of a bad spot there."


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 5, 2011)

The half-orc blunders into the hovering magic carpet, tripping and falling on its surface.  He whirls back around to see a sword drawn upon him.  He seems ready to pounce, oblivious of his own peril.  He utters a feral growl...

... then seems to gain his sense.  His glossy eyes brighten, and for the first time, he seems alert enough to recognize his bearings.

His looks about, frowns, then yells,  "THIS is how you protect my horde...?  Whisk its commander away while under siege by Elven assassins?"

Turning back to the man with the sword, he spits and says, "And I suppose YOU think you're SO important, too..."









*OOC:*


I'm thinking this campaign has a lighter tone than I may have put across...?


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 5, 2011)

"I only wished to defend my allies from a perceived threat.  It is for no other reason that I hold this sword.   I am relieved you have come to your senses though." Xanfire says, lowering his sword, which disappears moments later into his glove.  "I do not wish to fight against someone who has found this place.  Speaking of which, I did not introduce myself yet.  I am Lune Xanfire, Cleric of The Light of the Sword Iomedae, member of the Broken Eagles. "

Xanfire bowed once, before continuing "You said that you were whisked away?  Can you explain more?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 5, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this campaign has a lighter tone than I may have put across...?
> ...












*OOC:*


Not intentionally.  I think we've struck a fair balance: We're 20th level here (Epic 20, specifically), so it's important that people aren't just a statblock: somethings are serious, others are quirky.

And I want it to be fairly social, too.  That's why I keep coming back.


----------



## Thaven (Aug 5, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> The half-orc blunders into the hovering magic carpet, tripping and falling on its surface.  He whirls back around to see a sword drawn upon him.  He seems ready to pounce, oblivious of his own peril.  He utters a feral growl...
> 
> ... then seems to gain his sense.  His glossy eyes brighten, and for the first time, he seems alert enough to recognize his bearings.
> 
> ...





Drawing another blade, Rook floats closer to the melee. "Regard your situation, sir," he leaned the blades against his shoulders purposefully; instead of brandishing his weapons they were relaxed. 

"You're outnumbered; in a hostile environment. Perhaps attack should be a last resort? At least until you understand your situation."

"Or..." Rook trailed off.

[sblock=GM]

Cartaras <This could end badly.>

Endoril <Oh yes indeed.>

[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 5, 2011)

"You do realize you'll make Varnaag start chanting?  Sometimes he even does it well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hedron readies his bow, no arrow.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 6, 2011)

Varnaag throws an angry grin towards Cort.  "Indeed."

"To answer your question, I was lord and master of a humanoid horde of great size.  I raised a castle in a wasteland cursed by some great and ancient Dragon of ineffable evil, perhaps born of Chaos itself.   I took it upon myself to unite the orcs, goblinoids, and gnolls under one banner and lay siege to the great mountain under which it lay."

Varnaag rose to his feet upon the floating carpet and continued, staring the sword wielders in their faces.  "Within the mountain we found an ancient Dwarven home, one which the nearby Dwarves had wished returned to them.  We took their stronghold and used it and the ancient home as our base of operations from then on."

"We plunged ever deeper into the mountain's heart.  We found Drow, and Duergar, and soon we found dragon-spawn, creatures who were half-dragon and half... something else.  Dragons are notoriously prolific, especially the ones who can change their shape.  Half-dragon spiders, salamanders, giants... nothing was safe from the Chaos Beast's loins."

"And then we came upon the end of our year's journey.  We reached the very core of the mountain, and stared at the door to Hell itself."

Lowering his head, Varnaag said sadly, "But we had no key."

There was no one to ask, nowhere to research, and we stood a year's journey away from any hope of help.  I turned to the Gods for answers... and Michael appeared."

"Michael came to me and explained that to return to my empire was folly, that Elves from the Southlands had been driven from their forests and poured into the Wastes, fleeing some ancient and terrible Evil.  I could only assume that their plight and our own were one and the same..."

"And so, having nowhere to live, they took the only place they could find that could offer them safety.  MY home."

Varnaag snorted.  "Michael offered me a deal: he would offer me the secret to unlocking the Demon's Gate in exchange for a service to him.  He explained that, regardless of whether I refused or accepted, my home was lost to me.  He explained that he had the power to return me home, but he had greater designs in mind."

"And here I am.  Varnaag Thomorn, High Warchief and Grand Master Arcane Duelist... at your service, it would appear."


----------



## Thaven (Aug 8, 2011)

Rook nodded. "Well met, Varnaag. It seems as though few have more in common than at once it may appear. Seemingly unrelated events seem to be occuring everywhere, at once. You are not the only ruler who has faced turmoil; in fact, being ushered from your kingdom is like a kinder fate than that of some of the world's other kings," Rook floated forward his wings fluttering just slightly as he did. 

"Though I was able to save mine own honourable master, not all of my counterparts could say the same. By last count at least three kings had been slain by incorporeal interplanar assassins. The elves were no doubt fleeing the force that was orchestrating these attacks," Rook nodded to himself and slid his swords deftly into their sheaths.

"I am a humble servant Padishah Emperor Kalesh XXII, Shining Light of the Inner Sea, Overseer of all that is Just, Master of the Plains, Noble Servant of the Lady, Sword of Righteousness, Armor of the World, Most Benevolent," he paused to take a breath, "Lady protect him," he finished.

"We too seek the answers to this evil; and that is how we have come to be here. We are in search of an ancient tome that may lead us to the heart of darkness that threatens our world. We must not be deterred," Though he spoke quickly and purposefully it was clear Rook was uncomfortable with proper discourse. 

[sblock=GM]
_I wish Magister Loren were here. His words are threaded with silk and gold._

Cartaras <Milord you are far too hard on yourself. You were both eloquent and brief; hallmarks of a good oration.>

Endoril <Quiet, heathen. The very fact you have not been thrust into the sea is a testament to our Lord's benevolence. He needs not your reassurance, nor your futile presence. You would best serve him by transporting yourself into that sun.>
[/sblock]
Rook sighed softly.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2011)

"Oy, Varnag!" Thorn called from where she clung to the shelves. "Now that we're friends and all, d'ya mind stepping off the carpet? These shelves are brimming over with scrolls, but I can't very well start stashing them with nothing to stand on."


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 8, 2011)

St Michael beams.  Yes, that's it exactly.  Anyway, you wouldn't want to live there anyway.  Door to hell itself and all.  Good place to adventure, but trust in the plan and we'll all come out okay.

In fact, it just happens to work out that we're all here.  We need to find the Astral Necronomicon.  Soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2011)

"Hedron Longarrow, Hunter, at your service so it would appear."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 10, 2011)

Xanfire nods and looks to the two newcomers "To make a very long stroy short, we are looking for a book called the Astral Necronomicon.  We need to find it and soon.  Do either of you have a faster way to look for a book in here, other than regular searching?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 10, 2011)

"I know a spell of scrying and a spell to contact entities on other planes.  Would either of those be of service?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 10, 2011)

You are the master of your own destiny, young sorcerer.  You must make the choice for how you will help.









*OOC:*


translate: you decide.  That's the fun of GMing: watching players try to work through a problem.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

Thorn shook her head. "Scrying won't work," she said. "Working for a wizard for awhile has it's perks. Scrying only finds folks that're alive. Can't find books and rocks and such with it."

"The other plane thing though, that has some potential. Something, somewhere's gotta know where this thing is. But you know..."

She looks at the shelves again. "There are a LOT of spells up here. Scrolls and scrolls of them. I bet one of these could probably find it. Corceror, come on up here and take a look! Also, get your big friend off my damn rug!"


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 10, 2011)

Varnaag leers at Thorn.  "I wonder how many times you've said those exact words in your lifetime..."

He steps down off the flying carpet.  "Most casters know there is a simple spell that can discern the location of any object.  I did not learn it, but it should be easy enough to find."

To Cort, Varnaag says, "The Gods got us into this mess... I doubt they'd be willing to help us now."


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


just a reminder, I need specific actions stated before I can GM-respond.  

1)  So who's going to cast a spell?
2)  is anyone going to do something else here?
3)  Do you guys have ideas for what to do next, or do I need to answer questions for the group?  Ie: how clear are you folks on what's going on vs. what I think I communicated.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

Thorn gives Varnaag a withering look and leaps off the shelf onto the carpet. With a twist of her hips an a murmured command, she sends it speeding back to the shelves, where she starts rumaging through the scrolls and books, looking for one in particular...

(need perception? Thorn is looing for a scroll of Discern Location.)


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 11, 2011)

"If you find anything, let me know" says Cort, waiting for the result of Thorn's search. "Which wizard did you work for?  Perhaps I know him."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2011)

"Ehh...ehheh...long story," Thorn hedges, not really wanting the strangers to know she used to work for the guy who is now apparently the Big Bad of the Universe. "Don't distract me while I look."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2011)

"Yes, we wouldn't want to see you fall off the carpet. Or pick up the wrong book and fall asleep ... .. .. .. What if the spell on the scroll or book actually happens to the reader? what if that book that had them asleep was a book with the sleep spell?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2011)

"No normal sleep spell would have put an elemental to sleep," Thorn demurs. "Whatever was in that book was strong mojo."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Wait a second.  That book put an elemental to sleep?" Xanfire says, rounding on the spot where Thorn _was_ before remembering to look up.  "Rook!  Hedron!  We need to find this thing, and fast!  Everyone, if you can find a scroll that says Locate Objects, or something similar, we might be able to find it quicker!"

Xanfire starts looking himself.  He silently berates himself for not preparing it anyway, despite what Thadius said.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hendron nods and starts searching, "looking for locate object-oh the irony"


----------



## Thaven (Aug 12, 2011)

"Um. Alright."

Rook slowly floated toward the shelves and half-heartedly started looking at the shelves. He lifted, ajusted, moved, re-settled. 

[sblock=GM]
_This is a pointless enterprise. Like asking a Griffon to live underground._

Cartaras: <Milord, I'm not sure I under->

Endoril: <It's against its nature, you cretin. THAT is the point; more of one than you have, at any rate. M'lord, you should dispense with the heathen. Its council is beyond worthless; as are its abilities.>

Cartaras: <Milord, perhaps you should just tell them you wouldn't know a magic scroll from a treatise on philology?>
[/sblock]
"I regret," he began and then stopped. Gathering himself he continued, "that I'll be of little help in this enterprise. Give me a map, or a chart, I will break an army; ask me to find a scroll or a book? I am more like to find more harm than good," he said, honestly.

"


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 12, 2011)

Cort begins searching.


OOC: I think Malacarus had it prepared before he went rogue.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 13, 2011)

The lot of you search for a scroll or book of Locate Object... and find it!


Hedron spots it, his hunter's instincts serving him well here.  Where would the book be hiding?  There!


The tomb is thick, about the width of a wagonwheel and heavy.  It also has a face on the cover, a humanoid one that is melded to have the features of an eagle, especially about the eyes.  It looks at Hedron with a penetrating stare as he holds it in front of him.  While the face has a reality about it, somehow it is still embedded in the cover of the book.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2011)

"This book creeps me out. Are you sure you want to read this?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 13, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> "This book creeps me out. Are you sure you want to read this?"




"Pass me the book.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2011)

"Hey, you found it! Good deal."

She swerves the carpet down and around to hover near Hedron.

"I'll do it if you want. Though..." she sighs. "Probably better if a real caster does it. We've only found one of those after all. You tell if it's arcane or priest? Hey XAN! CORT! Got something for one of you!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Xanfire runs over to where to the book is. He takes a quick look at it, trying to determine what spells are on it, besides what he should expect. 

OCC: Detect Magic on the book.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2011)

Hedron waits until Xan arrives and will present it to the both of them.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 14, 2011)

"This shouldn't take long at all," Varnaag offered helpfully.  "Then I can get back to chopping off some Elven heads."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2011)

"extraordinary times require greater acts."


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 15, 2011)

Xan:  incredibly powerful divination comes from this tome.


EDIT:  tome!  not tomb.  sorry!


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 15, 2011)

"Shall I?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 17, 2011)

"Let us do this" Xanfire says, nodding towards Cort.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 18, 2011)

Cort uses the scroll to find what the party seeks, completely spoiling the drama of the moment by reading the words really, really fast (but not so fast as to screw up).


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


And what, good Cort, does the party seek?  Oh wait, you just posted without being specific (evil DM grin).

I'd like to take a moment to remind you all that, while Pathfinder uses the term Game Master, I grew up on with the term Dungeon Master being near and dear to my heart.  As in whips, chains, medieval torture devices, all on some vague Hobbesian pretense that it was for the party's own good.  > 

And now, back to the show.







electricity begins to arc across every inch of Cort's body, even from different strands of his now-on-end hair.  His eyes shoot open and are replaced by whorls of white lightning, and his hands and every muscle in his body seem to convulse in an effort to keep from tearing him apart in many directions.

[sblock=Cort]

You are suddenly aware of the location of the following things:

there is a fight waiting through an archway
the ice devil's trident in Thorn's house
the emperor's magic ring in Rook's homeland
Thorn's boobs
about a hundred thousand scattered weapons in the hands of assassins lurking in Rook's homeland
Malacarus' treasury
the Astral necronomicon
Xanfire's future grave
a dozen different magical items.

You are also aware that this is not simply *a* Locate Object spell, but it is (in a way) THE locate object spell in its purest form.

Roll a Will save, pls. [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 21, 2011)

Will Save:27

Roll Lookup

If I make the will save I'm dropping this thing.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 23, 2011)

Will save made!


the book falls to the ground, and the various objects Cort has located eventually fade until only the path to the Astral Necronomicon is left.

It leads through the forest of bookshelves towards one set of the many arches ringing this room.

Do you lot go there, or loot these bookshelves some more, or what?

Let me know if there's anything else, and we'll pause until we resolve that.  

ALSO:  let me know if you folks do any preparations or what have you while you head off.

Going there:  The archway leads to a long hallway, flat floor with a half-circle ceiling (so no walls, just round ceiling).  It's perfectly carved, the stone being done in many polished slabs fitted almost seemlessly together in hexagonal tiles.  Each tile has similar grey veins in the stone, however each is in a different direction or spot, so it gives the effect of the corridor being made of snakeskin or scales.

Getting to the end the party can see a large spherical room made of white marble similar to the buildings sticking out of the asteroid.  Like the hallway you've left, the walls here are covered in white hexagons, perfectly smooth and shaped to this round room.  There is a thin stairwell leading from your point (at the equator of the room) to a massive pillar sticking up out of the bottom "pole" of the room.  It's a giant circular stage, and on it is a collection of pillars (hexagonally shaped) with books upon them.

The room is otherwise empty.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

looking for a book or scroll of bark skin,non detection and / or: all feast


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 24, 2011)

found.  Each are thick tomes that wriggle as you pick them up.  All feast seems... surprisingly hearty and jovial, humming contentedly to itself and saying "erp... scuse me!" as you jostle it.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 24, 2011)

edit:  you don't find non-detection.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 24, 2011)

"That was extremely disconcerting.  Remind me never to do that again."

[sblock=ooc DM]
How much of that stuff does Cort remember?[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 24, 2011)

[sblock=cort]  Most of it is slowly fading.  The obvious ones you've got a general idea about, and we can use it as a plot point later.  Justify to me that you'd wanted that for a long time, before you used that tome, and we're good.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

looking to the book _all feast_ Hedron says "uh, your excused."

He then gets an epiphany and blindly reaches for a book. He hopes it turns out to be non-detection.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2011)

Xanfire looks at the book before looking at Cort and asking him "Did you find what we are looking for though?"

Xanfire will carefully reach down to the detect object book, and put it in his bag after


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Does anyone have the spells Sleep, Locate Object, Feast, etc.  prepared or otherwise known?







Hedron:  Your hand may or may not have touched a book, you're just not sure.  Are you carrying it?  Did you...?


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have Heroes' Feast and Locate Creature...







A look of confusion crosses Varnaag's face, then he breaks into laughter.  "Do you hunger, Hendron?  I can summon a feast for us all, if needs be."

"Truth be told, I hunger as well," he says the last part as he glares at the Elf.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2011)

"Just in case, we have a bit extra. Oh! the belch? That was the book that did that." Hedron looks in his hand to see if he grabbed a book.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


None of those spells are prepared unfortunately...


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 26, 2011)

Hedron:  he's not sure.  All I can say on the matter.  ;p


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Hedron:  he's not sure.  All I can say on the matter.  ;p












*OOC:*


meany







Hedron wonders if he has a copy of invisibility in his hand. 







*OOC:*


does it feel like he has a book in his hand?


----------



## Thaven (Aug 26, 2011)

Rook raps his fingers on his scabbard.

"Books. How........fascinating." He is clearly bored by all the talking.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2011)

"Yes, quite fascinating actually. especially those in _*this*_ library. They seem to have a life all their own, Some how. So, what is known of the necronomicon thing.?"


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 27, 2011)

Hedron:  No, I'm being literal.  Your epic-level hunter is unsure whether he's got a book in his hand, and that uncertainty is unnerving.

Necronomicon:  Anyone remember what has been posted about it before, the prize going to the first person to answer Rook's question?  (prize = xp, I guess)









*OOC:*


I forgot to mention: I just met Marina Sirtis!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2011)

Hedron hods up his hand in a c shape of emptieness."I _*think*_ I have a book of invisibility.


----------



## Thaven (Aug 29, 2011)

Sigh. "Well I recall Xanfire saying that it gives power to his enemy; the fiend who dwells in that accursed kingdom that opposes his own. Wasn't it some fortune teller who said that? I don't recall; to be honest I only listen half the time. I find it dreadfully boring to suffer all this talking." 

Then Rook quirked a brow, "And isn't there some question as to whether or not even the gods to stand up to its imbued powers?"

Rook snorts, "A magical book that pertains to certain creatures of the Void beyond this world." Typical nonsense. "My nephew, who has not yet been torn from his mother's teat could create a better story."

"A tome so primal its true version only exists on the astral plane; hrmph. Mere transcriptions on our world? A vast planar conspiracy. A powerful tome with the source knowledge we might need hidden somewhere on the astral plane," snorting. "Typical. Just typical. Perhaps it contains the knowledge we need to learn about our foes and how to stop them? But I doubt it. Such slaying devices are the purview of children's fables. Not of warriors."

For someone who doesn't often listen, it seems clear that Rook hears a lot of what is said around him; despite what he's said.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 30, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Xanfire looks at the book before looking at Cort and asking him "Did you find what we are looking for though?"
> 
> Xanfire will carefully reach down to the detect object book, and put it in his bag after




"I...I have no idea.  It hurt.  It hurt a lot."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2011)

"These books are quite peculiar in power.I wonder if they will even allow them selves to be removed from this library."


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 moving along?

assuming now that the party has gotten all it wants out of the library for now, and is ready to go into the previously-described big room with pedestals and books and suchnot.







The party moves forth.

(ahem)

big spherical room.

raised dais in middle:  large book on a pedestal.

Shockingly empty big spherical room.

Okay, your turn.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2011)

"This would probably be best inspected by some of you arcane types."


----------



## Thaven (Sep 2, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> moving along?
> ...




"Thorn? Do you sense any traps of any sort? Xanfire, Cort, is there magic here?"

DM: ((Where's my bonus XP!! ))


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 4, 2011)

Xanfire will try and concentrate in the area, hoping that nothing scary, powerful, or evil is going to jump out at them.  He knows that, while not as schooled in spellwork as others, his basic understanding of magic should still help here.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 7, 2011)

Cort will use detect magic as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2011)

Thorn edges cautiously into the room, perched on her magic carpet. She descends to just inches above the floor and leans over the side to scrutinize the stones of the narrow walkway to the book. She then looks around the great room, squinting slightly as she searches for details. Even sniffing the air. If there was something out of place...she'd find it.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 8, 2011)

Rook:  You gain 100xp!  (I would have given some to Thaven, but I have to spread it around some   )

Xanfire:  what specific spells are you using when you concentrate?  I can't remember every detail, so I'd appreciate it if (when you're actively doing something) you guys gave me a quick remind on the specific spells you've got active.

Cort:  You detect strong magic everywhere here.  Especially the book in the middle (conjuration and necromancy), but the entire room has an aura.

Thorn:  No mechanical or magical traps per se. 


I'm assuming everyone's standing at the doorway looking in, not walking down the steps to the dais.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 8, 2011)

Xanfire would have started with detect magic, but he ends with "Thorn, use that gem and make sure we are alone. Then, I will grab the book. Be ready to get out of here, as this thing will definitely try something."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2011)

Hedron will nock an arrow, but not draw it. (Bane arrow: undead)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2011)

"Right, well, it doesn't look like it's going to come apart if you step on it or anything," Thorn drawls. She sits up on the carpet and lifts her Gem of Seeing to her right eye and squints her left eye shut as she looks around the inside of the titanic room.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey guys.  After playing with y'all for a bit, I don't think I'm really getting into the story like I thought I might.  I think I may have to excuse myself from this one.  Thanks for all the hard work on the character - feel free to NPC or hand him off to someone else.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2011)

bummer


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 12, 2011)

ooc:  bah!  


[sblock=thorn]  

IC:  Thorn looks into the room.  The book now looks like a shimmering coalescence rather than a solid book.  She can see what look like a floating ball made of hundreds of python-sized worms or snakes, embedded in the same space as the book itself.

below the dias and walking on the walls are numerous humanoids, like fish-men with long claws and green scales, webbed fingers and large gills on either side of their heads.  they sort of shuffle along as they walk, and they walk up and down the walls as if gravity depends upon their wills: the walls and ceiling are as floor to them.  Their yellow saucer eyes occasionally look up and at you, and a number of them begin moving from the walls towards the dais, to pull themselves up onto it and get at the book.

In the air above the scene is some kind of flying skeletal creature, likewise out of phase with the rest of the room.  It's some kind of dragon made of bones, circling and spinning this way and that, and watching YOU as you look through the gem.  Glowing energy swirls in its ribcage.[/sblock]

Xanfire:  you make your way to the book and see nothing around you.  However, the entire area seems filled with one vast magical aura.  There's something here, you just can't pin it down.

The book floats before you in place.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 13, 2011)

"The book is conjuration and necromancy.  Enjoy."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2011)

"Holy _HELLS_," Thorn swears as she draws her sword. "It's an ambush! Dragon skeleton up above! A HORDE of...of...fishy men coming up the walls! And it's not a book, it's some kind of ball of worms! Giant ones! Xanfire, get back!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2011)

"Hedron raises his bow, waving it about looking for a target.

"Where?!"


----------



## Thaven (Sep 13, 2011)

"Wait, what? WHERE?" Rook quickly draws both of his blades and holds them at the ready. 

"I see nothing!"

(Unless I take some of the equipment I designed for our half orc friend. Then I'd be able to see. LOL)


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 14, 2011)

Xanfire's had already started walking for the book before he heard the warning call. His sword called from his glove and shield whipping out, looking for the danger. When he sees nothing he realizes that they may NOT see it. "Cort, do you have anything that removes Invisibility?  We might need it soon. Michael, watch the way up here to ensure we are not flanked!  "


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 14, 2011)

Xanfire:  are you already out there by the book?  Or did you wait in the door?  Seriously, what was the assumption for Xanfire?


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 14, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Xanfire:  are you already out there by the book?  Or did you wait in the door?  Seriously, what was the assumption for Xanfire?




OOC: I forgot I had said he was waiting by the door. work and 20 minute lunchs does that. He would have let Thorn check first, and then walked over to he book. My bad.


[sblock=Xanfire Astral Plane Stats]
HP 270/300
AC: 46/ T: 19/ FF 43
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW:      42hrs) +31/+26/+21 1d8 + 14(15 Base + 5 Enchantment + 1 Focus   + 1    Competence + 9 STR )
AC: 46 (10 + 14 (Mithril Full plate Armor: 9 Armor + 5 Enchantment) +      8(Shield: 2 Shield + 1 Feat + 5 Enchantment ) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 5      Deflection + 1 Insight)

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic) GMW :42 Hrs
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bulwark: +1 Ghost Touch Determination (MV + 4 Enchantment) 1x: Breath of life < 0HP;
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield (MV + 5 Enchantment)

Divine Presence: 20 Rounds
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 13 Uses
Channel Good Energy: 5 Uses (10d6, can choose up to two targets to not receive healing)

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 21)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Divine Favor x2, Protection from evil x1, Comprehend  Languages, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith, Protection from  Evil
2 Bless Weapon(d), Grace, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon x2, Weapon of Awe, Resist Energy, 
3 Prayer(d), Prayer, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle against Evil
4 Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor,  Spiritual   Ally, Death   Ward, Magic Vestment (Extended),  Magic Vestment     (Extended)
5 Righteous Might(d), Quickened Divine Favor, Cleanse, Breath of    Life x2, Commune,  Greater Magic Weapon(Extended)  ,
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Owl's Wisdom(Mass) x3 x2
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater) x3, Extended Blade Barrier, Extended Mass Planar Adaptation
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally,      Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Discern Location, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Energy Drain, Miracle

Other Items
2 Spell Pearl of Power x4
Gate Spell Component
ring of protection +5
Ring of Freedom of Movement
greater rod of quicken ( @WarlockLord  how many charges remain on these rods?  They were Mal's old ones.)
greater rod of empowerment
greater rod of maximize
Winged Boots
Orange Ioun Stone
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone
Pale Green Ioun Stone
90,000 gp in Diamond Dust
Astral Book of Discern Object

To Buy:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura, Diamond dust for Miracle.  Both at Temple
[/sblock]

EDIT:  After going over the past few pages, as a reminder for those who forgot:
Magic Circle against Evil on Xanfire, extends 10 feet. Lasts 3 hours since astaroid.

Protection from Evil on Rook, Death Ward on Rook.  Mass Owl's Wisdom on everyone sans Cort.  Does not stack with Wisdom head bands.   CL 21

Mind Blanked on the Broken Eagles (still looking for this one)


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 14, 2011)

ooc: Not unexpected. After all, high Wisdom means it's likely he would have had the common sense to wait and see the results before walking in there.

Anyway:  everyone roll initiative~!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2011)

Initiative


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2011)

Initiative


----------



## Thaven (Sep 15, 2011)

Snikt.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 19, 2011)

"I can see them if needed.  I fear I have no way to illuminate them, save with shadow magic.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "Holy _HELLS_," Thorn swears as she draws her sword. "It's an ambush! Dragon skeleton up above! A HORDE of...of...fishy men coming up the walls! And it's not a book, it's some kind of ball of worms! Giant ones! Xanfire, get back!"




Hedron 'feels' the room looking with his trained senses-movement of air, sound of bones creaking-anything that would give away the location of the skeletal dragon that thorn mentioned.

He whispers to all within earshot of him in his party, movements, directions speed. He is giving the perceived location of the dragon skeleton!

crunchy:
favored enemy: undead
perception +29 (base number) +8 (fav enemy)= +37
Attack: +40/+35/+30/+25 (base +8 for fav enemy)  +2 arrow: undead bane
Damage: 1d8+9 (base +8 for fav enemy)  +2d6 arrow: undead bane
Crit19-20/X3

Hunter's bond: ALL PLAYERS: PLEASE TAKE NOTE ! !
This bond can take one of two forms. Once the form is chosen, it cannot be changed. The first is a bond to his companions. This bond allows him to spend a move action to _*grant half his favored enemy bonus against a single target of the appropriate type to all allies within 30 feet who can see or hear him*_. This bonus lasts for a number of rounds equal to the ranger's Wisdom modifier (minimum 1). 

DURATION: 6 ROUNDS +4 to all allies

Perception is a nat 20!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

Init!


----------



## Thaven (Sep 29, 2011)

((SO I hate to ask this...are we still continuing this game?))


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 29, 2011)

FitD got busy?  sure he will come back.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry folks, got busy again.  My current status is work 7 days a week so my kid (I have one, btw) can go to daycare so I can go to work and buy things like food.  Internet has been awful recently, and I'm behind on allllll my games.  Howe3ver, woke up early today so I could get started!

Here's a post!


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's the Initiative order!

Thorn
Rook
Hedron
Cort/warlocklord
The Dragon
Xanfire
The hordes of other creatures

Note:  Other than Thorn through her gem, none of you perceive ANYTHING about the dragon or the other critters.  Nothing!


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 3, 2011)

So combat has started?  If no one shows up, Cort will drop a true seeing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


yup it looks like it has. it is now [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] 's turn


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler alert:  what "seeing" spells do you folks have active at all times?  ie: right now.  Other than the gem, and the soon-to-be-cast true seeing spell?


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 3, 2011)

Michael has true seeing, Thorn has Gem, and Cort is about to. The rest of us are simply looking around.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> .. .. .. ..The rest of us are simply looking around dumbly.



fify


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2011)

Thorn leaps aboard her flying carpet and soars up to where she still sees the dragon looping and soaring...the gem in her left hand, her sword in her right.

There she pauses, sword upraised, ready to thwak that dragon should it pop onto this plane!

(Move and Ready action to attack if it crosses over)


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 5, 2011)

Sweet!  The rest of you see Thorn zip up to the middle of the room with her carpet, watching something through her gem.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 12, 2011)

Thaven:  You're up!  What does Rook do while Thorn is looking through her gem?  She appears to be preparing to strike an invisible foe.


----------



## Thaven (Oct 13, 2011)

I delay. I can't see anything so I need to wait and see what happens before I do anything.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmmm... okay.

Is this the general consensus of the entire group?  Just to speed things up, I'll assume so.  In fact, as a result, i think I'll change the initiative order: the situation basically gives the Monsters initiative, as you lot can't do anything to them while they're "un-visible", so it's their move.

Initiative:
Thorn (who can see them)
Monsters
Broken Eagles


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 13, 2011)

Xanfire/Cort:  if you lot can see Ethereal, then you can act first/normally.  Otherwise we'll go with the above change.

IC:

Michael will charge forward into the room and towards the Necronomicon!  As he flies he turns to look at something in the air, where Thorn is looking.


The tension in the air is palpable.  

[sblock=THORN]Thorn sees the dragon yelling something to the creatures below.  It then starts to writhe in a hypnotic way a moment before blurring.  When it stops, it is covered in a wreath of magical energy and glowing runes circling it.  There is a sickly green glow inside its ribcage and it looks hungrily at you and the others.[/sblock]

Suddenly a mass of reptilian things emerge through the air around the catwalk and the book.  Michael takes a swing to cleave through several of them, but more and more keep popping through the air as if pushing through a curtain or a waterfall.









*OOC:*


  Can anyone roll an Arcana check for me right now?


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 14, 2011)

Xanfire will wave his hand, shouting "Spiritual Defender!  Michael is in need of your assistance!  I ask for you aid and protection!"

A ghostly figure appears to Michael's side, sword drawn and ready to fight.  It swings into the creatures as well, trying to assist in the tide of battle.

Casting Spiritual Ally adjacent to Michael to help out.  

[sblock=Xanfire Astral Plane Stats]
HP 270/300
AC: 46/ T: 19/ FF 43
Init: +3 / CMB: +24 / CMD: 47
Fort: +22 / Ref: +14 / +27

Evil's Bane: +1 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing (Dispel Magic) (GMW:      42hrs) +31/+26/+21 1d8 + 14(15 Base + 5 Enchantment + 1 Focus   + 1    Competence + 9 STR )
AC: 46 (10 + 14 (Mithril Full plate Armor: 9 Armor + 5 Enchantment) +      8(Shield: 2 Shield + 1 Feat + 5 Enchantment ) + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 5      Deflection + 1 Insight)

Evil's Bane: +5 Ghost Touch/Holy/Spell Storing(Dispel Magic) GMW :42 Hrs
Light of Iomedae: Inactive

Divine Bulwark: +1 Ghost Touch Determination (MV + 4 Enchantment) 1x: Breath of life < 0HP;
Divine Protection: MWK Mithril Shield (MV + 5 Enchantment)

Divine Presence: 20 Rounds
Aura of Menace: 20 Rounds
Touch of Good: 13 Uses
Touch of Glory: 13 Uses
Channel Good Energy: 5 Uses (10d6, can choose up to two targets to not receive healing)

Spells Prepared(4/7/7/6/6/6/6/5/5/5, +1 slot 1+ for Domains DC 20+ Level CL 21)
0 Detect Magic, Stabilize, Light, Create Water
1 Divine Favor(d), Divine Favor x2, Protection from evil x1, Comprehend  Languages, Shield of Faith, Shield of Faith, Protection from  Evil
2 Bless Weapon(d), Grace, Lesser Restoration x2, Spiritual Weapon x2, Weapon of Awe, Resist Energy, 
3 Prayer(d), Prayer, Wind Wall, Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle against Evil
4 Holy Smite(d), Divine Power, Blessing of Fervor,  Spiritual   Ally, Death   Ward, Magic Vestment (Extended),  Magic Vestment     (Extended)
5 Righteous Might(d), Quickened Divine Favor, Cleanse, Breath of    Life x2, Commune,  Greater Magic Weapon(Extended)  ,
6 Undeath to Death(d), Dispel Magic (Greater), Heal x2, Owl's Wisdom(Mass) x3 x2
7 Holy Sword(d), Restoration (Greater) x3, Extended Blade Barrier, Extended Mass Planar Adaptation
8 Holy Aura(d), Quickened Divine Power, Quickened Spiritual Ally,      Quickened Blessing of Fervor, Discern Location, Dimensional Lock
9 Gate(d), Heal Mass, Quickened Cleanse, Quickened Righteous Might, Energy Drain, Miracle

Other Items
2 Spell Pearl of Power x4
Gate Spell Component
ring of protection +5
Ring of Freedom of Movement
greater rod of quicken 
greater rod of empowerment
greater rod of maximize
Winged Boots
Orange Ioun Stone
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone
Pale Green Ioun Stone
90,000 gp in Diamond Dust
Astral Book of Discern Object

To Buy:
Spell Focus for Holy Aura, Diamond dust for Miracle.  Both at Temple
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2011)

Hedron's Knowledge Arcana


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 15, 2011)

[sblock=arcana checks by whoever (hedron et al)]

You're wondering why the heck these creatures simply aren't here.  This seems just like if they were on the Ethereal Plane, but since you're on the Astral Plane (and the Ethereal only overlaps the Material and the Shadow planes) you're not sure how they can go Ethereal; and there aren't similar spells that of which you've heard to Ethereal Jaunt et al.  The best guess is that, maybe, this area is a node of Material Plane matter, as if an edge of the material is poking through just like how an iceburg pokes its tip above the surface; that would make it possible for the ethereal to likewise be here (and maybe the Shadow plane, too), and thus the spells Ethereal Jaunt and so forth.

ooc: yep, covering my metaphysical butt here, and saving my rep.  Thanks and enjoy!  [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 17, 2011)

Cort freezes some fools, aiming a nasty blast of cold at the first of the creatures to materialize. 

Mass Icy Prison DC 34.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2011)

"They are on the eathral!" shouts Hedron. 







*OOC:*


 I have nothing to help in this fight!


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


No sweat, though I'm thinking you lot have done fine so far on critters I thought would slaughter you.  These ones we'll see, though.  And hey, the party balance changed a lot since we started.  We had a powerful wizard, who's gone, and a second one who died in-game (thanks for that, Mal, btw; good rp work).  That's a lot of extra stuff I can't really work in for the adventure now.  Oh well.

OTOH, we've got a more meaty group now.  I'm considering us great for melee and non-wizard combats.  

Would this mean, though, that the CR of the party has gone down?  Think about it in terms of the tiers of character classes: we've got a Cleric, who I think is tier two or tier one; and we've got a ranger, a rogue and a fighter, none of them able to plane-hop solo; and we've got a sorcerer, tier 2 or tier 3.  Not bad at all, really, but does the lack of the two wizards shake us up substantially?  Should we have more lower-level monsters with perhaps higher hit points, so long as the group isn't able to one-hit kill them with iterative attacks?  They're still taking up an action to deal with them, and we don't have nearly the number of area effect spells to deal with mobs of foes that we used to.

What are your thoughts?  

I'll post the combat response for the monsters in the morning; I'm pooped from a loooooong week.

Also: exciting announcement coming soon.  Suspenseful?  Maybe, but you'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 19, 2011)

Xanfire is at most tier two. I screwed up his domain selection, and should have selected the heroism sub domain for glory to help our to hit.  Most of the spells and feats he uses allows him unique battle opportunities that he has yet to do. We have had most combats end in two rounds, with the figthers/rogue slaughtering the enemies in a single full attack. That, more than anything else, has been keeping us alive. So Xanfire has had little to do . 

Next rest Xan will get more buffs that will help out primary DPS in Thorn, Rook, and Hedron. Our biggest advantage in fighting is having both Hedron and Rook making full attacks in round one. With all the new spells UC and UM put out, he can focus on keeping everyone alive and uber strong.

EDIT: And of course Xanfire forgot ethereal jaunt, so he can only fight by way of force effects.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sweet!








In an instant a large number of the scaley things come through the air, surrounding Michael and the spiritual ally.  The creatures claw at them, leaving thin scrapes on their skin with some kind of green ichor from the tips of their talons.

by the blows the Solar and the Ally give out, the creatures are clearly corporeal and on the same plane as you.

The Icy Prison of Cort covers one of them, trapping it in mid-lunge.  Its eyes dart about under the ice, and its expression seems to be... insanity itself!  No mortal phrase can sum up the madness in the creature's eyes as anything but repugnant to all existence.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


 our turn?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hedron will nock an arrow, but not draw it. (Bane arrow: undead)






fireinthedust said:


> Here's the Initiative order!
> 
> Thorn
> Rook
> ...












*OOC:*


Here is the answer to my question, i guess. Attaack coming soon


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Yeah, but we switched ot the new initiative when everyone was holding their actions (and, yes, when I took that break during September; btw: sorry about that guys, I was literally working 7 days a week).  Which, btw, you folks did with good reason, seeing as how the monsters were on a different plane and hadn't taken a turn yet so there was nothing to do but delay.

So now it's the Broken eagles' turn.  We can use the initiative order you folks rolled to determine what happens when.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2011)

Would these be considered "Monsterous Humanoids"?
Base info
Attack +32/+27/+22/+17
Damage 1d8+9  +1d6 flaming
crit 19-20/X3

*Additional information*: first shot was with bane arrow (Undead) as that is the one he had in hand. this gives a +1 to attack (34 attk) and +1 damage as a basic item.

next 3 arrows are normal arrows.

information starts at the bottom and moves up.

if monsterous humanoids, then add +2 to att and damage on all arrows. Party gets +1 on all attack and damage rolls.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 20, 2011)

Sadly, no.  any other creature types you get bonuses for?  Hint: slime and insanity.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2011)

Favored Enemy:
 humanoid: goblinoid
 undead
 humanoid: giant
 outsider: evil
 Monstrous humanoid

Favored Terrain:
 forest
 cold
 mountains
 planes-lower


----------



## Thaven (Oct 21, 2011)

(In terms of party effectiveness losing the bard I designed for Hero hurts our fighter power a little and the buff spells were pretty sweet as well. We'll see how we fare.)

Is it my turn? I'm assuming so since thorn went and hedron went.


----------



## Thaven (Oct 21, 2011)

"FOR THE EMPEROR!" The appearance of the winged creatures stirs the blood of this son of imperium and his swords almost quiver in anticipation of the battle that lay ahead.

The Emperor sent Rook to the Broken Eagles so that the Empire might find their help but equally the broken Eagles have benefited from Rook's swordarm; perhaps the Eagles have gotten the better of the equation.

Rook seems eager to continue to pull his weight.

In an instant Rook is beside the Dragon, his mirror images making him difficult to see; he's chosen a place where he faces the dragon alone and all of the other winged creatures won't be within a five foot step. 

protection from evil (CL20), mass owl's wisdom (CL 20), death ward (CL 20), greater heroism (CL7), displacement (CL7), rage (CL7), mirror image - 5 images (CL7), weapon of awe (CL7) on acid burst falcata

AC 17; Touch 17; Flat-Footed 14; +1 mithral chain shirt of heavy fortification 
HP 355/360 + 7 temp
Fort +30; Ref +24; Will +23 (+5 vs. fear)
Defensive Abilities ; DR 5/-; Immune fear ; Resist ; SR 

Offense

Speed 30 feet (60 feet fly, average)
Space 10; Reach 10

Melee +36/+31/+26/+21 (1d8+34+2d6 holy+1d6 acid, 17-20x4+3d10 acid
adamantine and +36/+31/+26 (1d8+27+2d6 holy+1d6 shock+2d6 vicious, 17-20x4 cold iron)


Special Attacks power attack

Statistics

Str 38 (+14), Dex 21 (+5), Con 24 (+7), Int 7 (-2), Wis 18 (+4), Cha 7 (-2)

Base Atk +20; CMB 35; CMD 51;

Skills Fly +25, Knowledge (History) +12


----------



## Thaven (Oct 21, 2011)

1st Attack: Adamantine Good/Acid Hits AC 50 for 41 base, 9 holy, 6 for a modified total of 56 points. Fort save or Die for the creature if it's living.

2nd attacl: Adamantine Good/Acid Hits AC 37 for 41 base, 3 acid, 5 holy for a modified total of 49 points.

3rd attack: Adamantine Good/Acid Hits AC 36 for 41 base, 1 acid, 8 holy for a modified total of 50 points. Fort save or die.

4th attack: Adamantine Good/Acid AUTO hits for 143 base, plus 3 acid and 18 acid burst, and 6 holy, for a modified total of 170 points. Fort save or die. 

5th attack: Cold Iron Shock/Good/Vicious Hits AC 44 for 30 base, 5 shock, 11 holy, 8 vicious for a modified total of 54 points. Fort save or die. If it hits, I take 6.

6th Attack: Cold Iron Shock/Good/Vicious Hits AC 34 for 29 base, 1 shock, 7 holy, 6 vicious for a modified total of 43 points. If it hits, I take 4.

7th Attack: Cold Iron Shock/Good/Vicious Hits AC 28 for 29 base, 3 shock, 10 holy, 8 vicious for a modified total of 50 points. Fort save or die. If it hits, I take 4.

-----------

Let's see what this bad boy's AC is. What size is it?


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 21, 2011)

Dragon isn't in the picture yet.  You could easily hit the slimey/insane humanoid-form creatures, however.


----------



## Thaven (Oct 21, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Dragon isn't in the picture yet.  You could easily hit the slimey/insane humanoid-form creatures, however.




Okay if the dragon isn't there yet what do we actually see? 

My actions will have to change


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 21, 2011)

Fighters auto Crit. Remember this.


----------



## Thaven (Oct 21, 2011)

HAH. Right I forgot. It's been so long.

Though of course I don't think it'll matter, really, I need to change my actions anyway. Won't get most of my attacks. But I'll change my post to reflecxt the crit.

FITD: How many of the creatures are adjacent to Xan or his defender?

(Also FITD, remember we haven't rested in a while. The golden rule of combat development: CRs go up as resources go down)


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep.  Duly noted and thank you.  However, not as many resources were used as I'd expected, considering we've got a new party member and mostly non-spellcasters.

Here's how the room is divided:

Dias:  Michael, Spiritual Ally, piles of the oooogly creatures.

Middle of the Air:  Thorn on her carpet, and presumably the skeletal dragon she claims to see through her gem.

Doorway:  Rook, Hedron, Xanfire, Cort, and I guess the barbarian (who may or may not burst into flames this combat).

Is this about right?  There's a catwalk connecting the Doorway to the Dais, but otherwise you'd need a fly speed to get to where Thorn is.


----------



## Thaven (Oct 22, 2011)

OOC: Alright well then put me in a spot near Xanfire, then, where I can direct my full attacks against the creatures surrounding him. I think if there's that many I should be able to do that.

I will target one until it dies and move on to the next. I may not kill them with damage but I think there's four or five fort saves vs instant death required so I might take out one that way. I'm also going to burn a displacement as I step into the fray. That's a change from before.

I'd prefer we tried to find someone to play the bard before we just kill him. It took me 6 hours to design the character, after all. I can play him for this combat while we try and find someone if that works.

Also could someone post the rogue's gallery and OOC links in this thread? I don't remember what feats I have. But I think the guy I critted is stunned for 1d4 rounds.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Hero went with a half-orc barbarian, not a bard.  If he'd been a half-orc bard, now I'm really sad he left!

Xanfire is in the doorway, with no monsters around him just yet I believe.

EVERYONE:  can I get another Arcana check?

[sblock=Arcana 30]  You realize that the description of the book Thorn gave (of it being a serpent floating in the space where you perceive the book) sounds about right for an Astral version of a book, in that truly powerful spellbooks like the Necronomicon can have a sentience of their own: on the Astral plane that would mean looking like a serpent, or at least a dream manifestation of a fiendish python with poisonous fangs.  If this asteroid is part material plane overlapping with the Astral, then it makes sense that the book would have two forms.

basically: the book down there is the book you're looking for.  [/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 22, 2011)

Hedron:  you shoot and kill several of the creatures.  They're a low-powered group, it would seem, and you manage to down a couple of them.

[sblock=perception DC25]  However, you can see that where your arrows have stuck into them the flesh has begun to writhe and boil.  

[sblock=arcana or dungeoneering DC15]  This could mean they have fast healing or regeneration. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thaven (Oct 22, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Hedron:  you shoot and kill several of the creatures.  They're a low-powered group, it would seem, and you manage to down a couple of them.
> 
> [sblock=perception DC25]  However, you can see that where your arrows have stuck into them the flesh has begun to writhe and boil.
> 
> [sblock=arcana or dungeoneering DC15]  This could mean they have fast healing or regeneration. [/sblock][/sblock]




Half orc bard 18/dragon disciple 2.

I wrote the character for him and he did the spell list.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2011)

Knowledge Dungeoneering +28
knowledge arcana +25
perception +29


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2011)

"look at the flesh of these creatures! I thing they have regrowth characteristics!",  calls Hedron.









*OOC:*


 I rolled a nat 20 on that last check, don't suppose he might be able to figure out what might bypass the regeneration??  also, not the use of normal arrows on three of the attacks and a magic arrow on the first. If neither of these make a difference, then magic does not bypass, and, like the 'ambassidor', non magic does not bypass either.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 23, 2011)

Cort throws another mass icy prison.

OOC: Have no idea about his power level, this is his main trick.  Hope we see Mal again.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


  I like icy prison; it's like a spell I made up based off Frozone in The Incredibles, or Mr. Freeze in... anything he's in.  What about cone of cold? 

Is that everybody?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2011)

(OOC - lol...if a brainiac will tell Thorn what the 'dragon' is, she'll join the fight. Right now she's up there waiting for it to phase in so she can thwack it. )


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2011)

FitD: What is the length of the catwalk?   I'm thinking a blade barrier is useful now, but still figuring out how to place it.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 27, 2011)

OOC: Not as much of a big fan of cone of cold, more of an debuff/SoD person.  Blasting isn't as much fun.  I know, I'm a terrible person.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 27, 2011)

ooc: I was gonna say!

Xanfire:  the catwalk is fairly long, about forty spaces on a battle mat or so.

I'm making my first carrot cake.  I really hope it works out.

IC:

The Dragon doesn't come in at the end of this round, giving Thorn a chance to think about what she really wants to do.  She gets the sense it's delaying for her!

Meanwhile, the monsters attack the Solar and friend, their claws leaving more trails of green slime.  If it's in any way harming Michael, he isn't expressing it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 29, 2011)

Xanfire points at one edge platform, and draws an imaginary line right along the side of the catwalk.  He proclaims in a loud voice "I requrest a wall of arms, slicing through our foes!"

A wall of blades, some small, some a large as Rook himself, appears along one side of the catwalk, right along where Michael is standing, so he himself is not caught up in the attack.  In an attempt to get as many possible in the attack.


----------

